# How many bikes in your stable?



## lagcisco

Just wondering what different bikes you guys have in your stable.

I'm considering buying another bike, I've considered a mountain bike w/disc or a cyclocross bike.

I already own a Specialized Roubaix Elite and a commuter single-speed bike for around town.


----------



## Peanya

Just one


----------



## onlineflyer

*6*

Lynskey R320
Colnago Master X-Light
Waterford 2200
Fort Ro Uno fixed
Yeti Arc
Old Motobacane Grand Touring (my 1st real road bike)

At one time had over 10 but lost storage space and wasn't riding them all enough to keep that many.


----------



## JustTooBig

gotten rid of several in the last 18mo, so now I'm down to 

my "main ride" road bike
CX / winter bike
track bike
"beater" MTB
vintage project bike
SS rigid 29er


----------



## Spinfinity

4

1999 Jeffrey Lyon - touring bike
1986 Marinoni - fixed gear
1992 Look - fixed for rainy days
1980 Puch - commuter


----------



## tihsepa

Surly Cross Check
Surly Pacer in parts (Going together)
Specialized MB
Three SS/Fixed gears.
Four old Schwinn's Pre-War.
One Whizzer 1948
The kids Trek Trikester (Does that count?)

A bunch old old road bikes to just have


----------



## smcnees

ME:

1996 Rocky Mountain Equipe
1999 Litespeed Ultimate
2002 Norco Fluid VPS
2005 Redline Conquest Pro
2007 Redling Conquest Pro

WIFE:

2002 Kona Dawg Deluxe
2003 Felt F35


----------



## suprcivic

1 road
4 mountain
2 frames (mountain)
1 unicycle

2 many


----------



## baker921

2008 Cannondale Synapse 105
2006 Rockrider 8.1 (French 4" hardtail)
2005 Cannondale Prophet 800
1996 Cannondale Super V 700 Carbon


----------



## "Fred"

2
a nice roadie and a nice mountain nothing else needed here.


----------



## austincrx

3 + 1 frame, all work, theoretically.

Schwinn Traveler III for commuting on campus
Velo Razzo Vinc-crap-etore as my road bike, about to be a Cannondale CAAD 8 R900
Specialized HR sport mtb.


----------



## PMC

A basement full, some complete, some in parts
The bikes I've been riding lately are
Titus FCR Ti road bike
Cannondale Tandem road
Salsa Fargo mtb
Salsa La Cruz disc cx bike
Rivendell Atlantis touring bike

I have a few more but they haven't been used lately so I'll leave them off


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

Me: 2 - (1) Road bike (SCOTT SPEEDSTER) AND (1) Mountian (IRON HORSE HT)

Wife: 1 Mountain bike (DIAMOND BACK HT)


----------



## marckap

2003 Cannondale Caad7 5000SI
2008 Specialized Roubaix S-Works


----------



## fast ferd

Rideable ones, in the order purchased:

71 Gitane Super Corsa (bought with my paper route money) (all Nuovo)
93 Kestrel 200 sci (DA 7700)
73 Raleigh Pro (all Nuovo)
98 De Bernardi track (DA mostly)
82 Saso (10 sp all Nuovo)
05 Kestrel Evoke (DA 7800)
94 Merlin Extralight (DA 7900)

Some other bikes came and went in-between these.


----------



## kbollox

3.5

Surly 1x1
49 Schwinn Fat Tire Cruiser
Trek Townie 7sp
Masi Coltello Aero (1/2 built)


----------



## messyparrot

3

Cervelo Team Soloist
Cervelo SC-SLC
Trek 6500 mountain bike

I would love at least 2 more.


----------



## Dave Hickey

lagcisco said:


> Just wondering what different bikes you guys have in your stable.
> 
> I'm considering buying another bike, I've considered a mountain bike w/disc or a cyclocross bike.
> 
> I already own a Specialized Roubaix Elite and a commuter single-speed bike for around town.



It depends if my wife is reading this or not........let's just say a bunch


----------



## E.J.2

Me : 
GT Avalanche hooked to a Mt. Train 206
SC BLT
5.2

Wife :
Klein Attitude Comp
5.1


----------



## SEABASS66

Road: Litespeed Vortex with Campy Record

Tri: Kuota Kalibur with Shimano Ultegra

Mtn: Voodoo D-Jab with Shimano XTR

Wife: Masi


----------



## SnowMongoose

Cannondale Crit 3.0
Cannondale Prophet
Azonic Steelhead
Fisher Paragon 29er (rigid, SS)(on CL atm)


----------



## seeborough

Dave Hickey said:


> It depends if my wife is reading this or not........let's just say a bunch


What the hell, my wife doesn't care anymore:
_Mine_: Litespeed Palmares, Caad8, Caad3, ' 87 Pinarello Montello, '98 Colnago MXL, Surly Steamroller, 2 VooDoo Wazoos, Fuji SS, Motobecane SS, Schwinn Traveler Conversion, Burley Duet, Schwinn Panther, GT Avalanche LE, Trek 8000.
_Hers_: Trek 820, Caad3, Trek Cruiser
_Daughter's_: Giant Puddin 12", Trek Mystic 16", 2 trikes, a scooter and one of those crankless wooden wonders.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Currently, I have:

'10 Trek 6.7 Project 1 Madonna (DA Di2)
'11 Moots VaMoots RSL (DA)
'12 Moots Psychlo-X
'13 Trek 7.9 Project 1 Madone (DA Di2)
'13 Calfee Bamboo Road Bike (DA)
'94 Trek 8700 Hard Tail MTB
'11 Trek Superfly Pro
'72 Gitane TdF

Kids:
'09 Specialized TriCross
'09 Niner EMD 9
Trek kids Mtn Bike (MT220 ?)

Wife:
'08 Trek Navigator 200 (Comfort Bike) 

Looking at a full suspension mtb next....


----------



## Slow Eddie

*We've pared down.*

Me:
99 Waterford 1200
01 Bianchi Reparto Corse Ciclocross
95 Ted Wojcik HT
Custom Echelon lugged SS MTB

Mrs. Slow:
01 Giant OCR1
96 Stumpjumper (Prestige)
06 Kona Lisa
05 Kona Smoke
06 Azor Omafiets

For the first time in a long time, she's got more bikes in the stable than me. But that'll change if my Bakfiets dream comes true...until then, it's strictly a one-in, one-out policy for me.


----------



## nOOky

I like to think I'm always in need of just one more bike...


----------



## JoelS

Me:

96 Steel Bianchi San Remo
97 Colnago MasterXLight, Campy Chorus
09 PedalForce RS, Campy Mirage 8sp (will be upgraded soon)
97 Fisher Joshua MTB, Shimano XT

Her:
98 Serotta custom Ti, Campy Chorus
96 Bianchi something, just a frame/fork right now.
98 Mongoose MTB race frame, Shimano LX

Son (he's 7 right now):
Box store BMX
Specialized Hot Rock


----------



## rodar y rodar

Me: One road, one touring, one front suspension mtb, the front half of a Burley Samba
Wife: One comfort, the back half of a Burley Samba
Extra: rigid mtb that doesn`t fit anybody in the household, but we keep it as a loaner and my recently retired commuter (rigid mtb) which is in the process of being refurbished for my wife`s boss.


----------



## golfernut78

me:
- 1993 giant atx 770
- 2000 or 2001 klein quantom pro

gf:
- 2008 gt avenger

really hoping to add a new mountain bike in the near future, a xc full suspension rig, and really have my eye on a trek mandone 5.2.


----------



## Guest

Me:
Surly Pacer
Soma Speedster
IRO Mark V
Redline Monocog 29er

Gal:
Lapierre S-Lite
Jamis Trilogy
Schwinn Moab

Gal's Son:
Imposter BMX (Target)

Frames: 
1993 Cannondale 3.0
1987 Cannondale road frame
2005-ish Giant OCR-3


----------



## thinkcooper

12, going on 13

Look 753 La Vie Claire
Kestrel Evoke
Pedal Force RS2
Pedal Force TT
Hunter CCX
Ridley CCX
Stumpjumper commuter with 700C wheels
mid-60's Columbia Trike
mid 90's vintage Giant ATX 990
Chopped stretched cruiser
Quadracycle
Santana Tandem

on order: Caletti 29er


----------



## tour

08 cervelo R3 with their mostly 7800 DA mix (starting to doubt the cranks/bottom bracket)

year unknown klein attitude hard tail


----------



## TiCruiser

Me Too:

06 Litespeed Tuscany
08 Lemond Poprad (winter ride)
97 Wheeler Ti Mt Bike (commuter). 
06 Mt. Rocky Mt Slayer
93 Cannondale Road Tandem
81-82 Peugeot Super Competition Frame and Fork- Garage Decor. It would be a single speed if my wife hadn't picked a house at the top of a sizable climb. 

A few others for the wife and kids.


----------



## albert owen

Focus Summit for salty winter roads and the turbo trainer.
Giant Defy Advanced for weekdays/sportives.
Pinarello 3:13 for sunny Sundays.


----------



## tystevens

Have:
'08 Jamis Ventura Race
'05 Jamis XLT mtb
older GT Zaskar hardtail (wife's ride when she wants to)

Want (realistic):
DH/Freeride MTB (for ski lift/shuttle riding -- I know, I know, you're supposed to pedal up)
"plush" roadbike -- Roubaix or Felt Z-series


----------



## city41

Specialized Tarmac
Touring unicycle
Mountain unicycle
Freestyle unicycle

My Dad's Specialized CX bike is on its way, as soon as he can get around to shipping it.


----------



## bwhite_4

Right now, 1 road bike.

I need 5 more though at the moment:
Race bike
Travel bike
Cross bike (I don't ride cross ... yet)
MTB (sold my Epic 6 months ago and miss it).
Fixed/SS to tool around


----------



## Guest

Main road bike: Cannondale super six
Cross Bike: Caad 9
Old beater road bike: 1980 something cannondale
Old Schwinn Beach Cruiser
Track bike: Raleigh rush hour pro
Commuter / fixed gear: KHS flite 100
TT bike: Cervelo P3
FS MTB: Specialized epic
HT MTB: Specialized stumpjumper
FS MTB: Niner Jet 9


----------



## Salsa_Lover

to the OP

3 is the good number.

1 for the road 
1 for commuting
1 for off-road

Or you could have only 1 for the 3 applications

A Cyclocross bike with 3 sets of wheels and 2 sets of chainrings would fit all your needs

For example you could have the CX bike with a 110BCD crankset and

1 set of light wheels with 700x23c and 52/38 rings for the road 
1 set of commuting 32 or 36 x3 wheels with 700x28c Conti 4 Seasons and a set of 44/34 rings 
1 set of cross wheels with 700x35c knobly tires ( and optionally a set of 46/36 rings )

or just a set of 50/34 and an additional 46t ring.

That would be the do it all bike 

However I do have the 3 and many sets of wheels to mix and match 


BTW I build and sell bikes as a hobby. So I actually have more than the 3 I call mine.


----------



## Guest

Too Many .........


----------



## Tugboat

2 x road bikes
2 x mountain bikes
1 x time trial bike
1 x track bike


----------



## DrSmile

8... I need an intervention:

08 Specialized Tarmac SL
09 Lynskey / Perf Ti bike
08 PedalForce RS2
08 Ritchey Breakaway travel bike
07 Kestrel RT700
06 Scattante CFR LE
93 Kestrel SCi200 (leased semi-permanently to a friend, for free)
06 Motobecane hard tail MTB


----------



## AkbarnJeff

Me: 2009 Pedal Force RS2
2005 Schwinn Fastback Pro
2004 Stumpjumper FSR
1981 Ross Diamond Cruiser (for the getting of the beer)

Wife: 2002 Giant OCR2
Anonymous chinese cruiser

2 1/2 yr old daughter: Kokua Like-a-bike


----------



## Catapult

me: 5 (see sig below) though the peak was 11. Back in the day I had a friend who had 47...yes, 47. His garage (3 car) was a sight to behold, looked cooler than the fanciest bike shop.


----------



## JaeP

Mostly steel (don't know the years)

"Team Wheaties" Paramount
RB-2
Colnago Export
Lemond Zurich
Panasonic (fixed gear commuter)
Schwinn Peloton
Stumpjumper
Schwinn Fastback Comp (aluminum)
Leader 735TR (aluminum)

Just Frames (works in progress)
Schwinn Fastback Pro
Red, White and Blue Schwinn Paramount


----------



## Spanky_88007

1991 or 92 Bianchi Nyala Hardtail(frame only at this point)
2001 Trek 4500 
2005 Trek 6500 
2005 Trek 1000
2008 Cannondale CX7
2009 Cannondale CAAD9 5


----------



## OperaLover

*Only one car in a two car garage!*

Me:
61 Schwinn Typhoon Kick back 2-speed
84 Holks Racer (hairline crack in headtube; no bar, seat post or saddle)
87 3Rensho Katana w/ Dura Ace 74--
94 Balance Mt. Bike
00(?) Colnago Tecnos w/campy mix
02 Pinarello Opera w/record
70's vintage Miyata Pro fixed gear
08 Soma Double X

Wife:
98 Lemond Reno w/ mostly Ultegra some DA
Bianchi Milano

Kids:
Burley Piccolo
Buley Trailer
Giant trike
Radio flyer trike
Trek single speed 20" wheels
2 other kid bikes of unknown origin


----------



## PlatyPius

2009 Rawland Sogn (650B) w/ Record
2000 Rocky Mountain Vertex
2006 DBR Podium 3 w/Force
1985? Bianchi San Remo w/ Dura Ace 9spd triple
(2) 197X Stellas
2009 Raleigh Mojave 29er w/Fulcrum Redmetal wheels
1980 Fuji Berkeley
199? Gary Fisher
198? "Old, White Thing" MTB
198? Schwinn Varsity
199? Schwinn Traveler
1994? Bridgestone RB-2
1955 Rutledge cruiser
1996 Trek 850
1985 Schwinn Mesa Runner

Her:
2007 Raleigh Passage 5.5
1997 Cannondale F500 (formerly mine)
2003 Diamondback Wildwood

The kid:
2007 Raleigh Mojave 4.0
198? Nishiki roadie

I'm sure I've missed a couple......


----------



## rangerdavid

Me? Just 2

2009 CAAD9-6
2003 Raleigh M40 Mtn bike


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I have three:
A DeRosa Nuovo Classico '94
A Trek hybrid '04
Panasonic commuter/foul weather bike - don't know what year, but I'm guessing mid 80s.


----------



## FatTireFred

road (2), 1x9 townie, folding road/fg, fg, cx, ss cx, ss mtb (2), fs mtb, hybrid, uni + several retired frames


----------



## Touch0Gray

five.......


----------



## lovetranquillity

2009 Cannondale Six 5
2009 Bianchi Volpe
2003 Gary Fisher Marlin


----------



## sw150

Just one F3000 thinking about adding a road bike


----------



## jd3

One steel roadie
One carbon roadie
One 29er MTB
One retro roadie
One old 26'' MTB frame to build into a rain bike
All I need now is, well, one of those, and maybe one of those, Oh and that one two


----------



## kirbster1966

2004 Giant VT-3 (lots of upgrades)
2008 Lemond Tourmalet (compact crank and Neuvation wheels added).

Spending way more time on the Lemond this year.


----------



## lalahsghost

Five:

Beater Dept Store MTN Bike
Gary Fisher Cobia (half way paid for)

Carbon Evay Bike
Dawes Ebay "beater" bike.

Mongoose Paver, Shared between me and father.

It's a gradual progression to figure out what I like and what kind of pricepoint is optimum without diminishing returns of performance.


----------



## arshak

Six Road bikes (2 Steel, One Ti, 3 Al)
Two Cross Bikes (Steel, Ti)
One MTB (Al)
One Track Bike (Steel)
One TT Bike (Steel)
* All Mine 
Wife has 2 of her own


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I keep a spreadsheet to keep track of all the bikes I've owned. There are currently 12 bikes/frames in my garage, and we've had a total of 44 spend time in the garage over the past few years.

From the spreadsheet, here's the currently owned section:
2006 Cervelo Soloist Carbon, frame (souvenir from crash)
2006 Look 555 (His) 20sp Ultegra / FSA
2006 Look 555 (Hers) 27sp Dura Ace / FSA
2009 Kuota Kredo eBay knockoff, 20sp Ultegra
2007 Fantom Cross Pro (Same as Fuji Cross Pro) 20sp Dura Ace
196? Schwinn Stingray converted to lowrider with 300 spoke wheels
196? Schwinn Racer
1999 Schwinn Mesa GSX hardtail mtb
2000 K2 Evo 4.0 full-suspension mtb
1999 K2 Flying monkey full-suspension mtb
2005 Marin Rift Zone full-suspension mtb
2002 Marin Shoreline Trail full-suspension mtb


----------



## Eric S

Me:
Fuji Team SL
Orbea Onix
Trek 3700 mountian

Wife 
Specialized Dolce Comp
Specialized Hardrock mountian

I would like to get a Scott or Fuji alu cross next spring


----------



## lamazion

2009 Specialized Roubaix
2007 LeMond Zurich

Just sold a Ridley Excalibur. It will be replaced with a cross bike ... unless something else catches my eye first.


----------



## fontarin

Me:
2009 Cannondale Synapse Carbon
2007 Giant OCR3 (Commuter)
1989 Miyata 1400 series (way too big - need to sell it)
random mountain bike I never ride

Wife:
2009 Cannondale Synapse Carbon
2007 Giant FCR3 W (Commuter)
random mtn bike she never rides

Kid:
2009 Fuji ACE 650
2008 GMC Denali (Commuter - school)


----------



## pianopiano

*Only*

One..


----------



## boneman

*Stables all over*

I've been living offshore for over 10 years and consequently acquired a number of bikes over that period of time. Selling some here and there. Whenever I return to the States, I will once again have to consolidate and reduce the collection, particularly if I retire and end up living in a smaller place.

Storage in Connecticut

C40
Corrado custom steel
Marinnoni Giro custom TSX- frame
Davidson Challenger
3Rensho Katana
Gios Torino 1975 Super Record-frame

Storage in Massachusetts

Colnago Tecnos
Merckx Team SC Domo-frame
Merckx Genius
Lemond Zurich- frame
Basso Ascot- frame

Storage in Arkansas

Merckx Corsa 753- frame
Lemond Team Saturn Ti- frame

Storage in Texas-

Basso Gap- frame

Current Residence Shanghai

Colnago Master Olympic
Samson Keriin
Lemond Maillot Jaune
Basso Ascot- frame
Basso Gap- frame
Roberts custom single speed- frame
Litespeed Ultimate 1999- frame
Merckx EX- frame
Kalavinka custom- frame

I'm moving to Singapore in September and will have to downsize the fleet again.
Probable line up:

Samson Keirin
Colnago Master Olympic
Kalavinka custom- frame
BMC SLC01- frame which should arrive next week

The rest will get shipped back into Connecticut storage.



lagcisco said:


> Just wondering what different bikes you guys have in your stable.
> 
> I'm considering buying another bike, I've considered a mountain bike w/disc or a cyclocross bike.
> 
> I already own a Specialized Roubaix Elite and a commuter single-speed bike for around town.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

KHS XC604
KHS Solo One
KHS Flite 900 Team


My shop sells KHS obviously.. and I get good prices :-D


----------



## andyk

3 at the mo

1*Specialized Hardrock Disc (gf's mtb)
1*Specialized Rockhopper (my mtb)
1*Specialized Roubaix Expert (my summer roadie)

Picking up a Specialized Secteur in a week or so which will be my winter roadie...... and yes I have a thing for Specialized bikes!


----------



## Indyfan

Three functional bikes with desire for at least one more - a TI road bike.

1 '97 GT Riccochet commuter

2 '01 IF MTB (steel, that was the year before they offered a TI MTB)

3 '09 Gunnar Sport

4 '81 Raleigh road frame - my first quality bike and first frame-up build (when it was new).


----------



## Lowend

Me: XC - 96 Jamis Aura converted to SS, Road - 2004 Trek 1000
Wife: 94 Specialized Hardrock
Grown son: 2005 Fuji
Younger son: 15" Dept store BMX
Daughter: 15" Princess bike.


----------



## jumpjibe

*count isn't as important as the riding*

him:
Colnago MasterXLight, Chorus
Serottta CSi, Chorus
C50 frame (was Chorus)

her:
Guru ti, Record
Serotta CSi, Daytona
Peg Duende, Chorus
Calfee Bamboo Pro, Campy (mix of Record, Chorus, Veloce and, yes, Mirage)
Landshark, Chorus
DeRosa Primato, Centaur & Athena

kid (grown):
C'dale SR1000, Chorus


----------



## ClassicSteel71

Three, but I only ride one of them.


----------



## wobblyRider

In order of purchase:

trek 750 hybrid
vision r40 recumbent
khs tandemania
jamis durango 29er
specialized allez

The trek still gets a lot of use around town. Next comes the allez, followed by the 29er. Think the vision will be mostly a parade bike. rode it the other day and it's fun but not as fast as they say.


----------



## pdh777

Down to 2:

07 Look 585 - Force

07 Bianchi Volpe - cross/commuter

Lugged steel in the works - have the components - do not have the frame yet


----------



## swierszcz

Orbea Onix 2007
Aquila Cyclocross Pave Lite 2007
Gary Fisher Triton 2009
Specialized Hardrock Sport 2004


----------



## woofer138

I have one more bike than what any one else has and they are all better than theirs.


----------



## gunnut

Cannondale CAAD 4
Specialized roubaix comp triple
Trek Madone ssl
Specialized HardRock Pro


----------



## Zachariah

Man, we're such a self-spoiled bunch here...a bicycle is actually considered a 'luxury item" according to most accountants.

I got two:

1) 2005 Cannondale F2000SL XC race hardtail - 19 pounds of billy goat on crack.
2) 2009 Cannondale CAAD 9 - Full 7700 Dura Ace, Mavic Aksium Race...16.5 lbs of pure pavement rocketry.


----------



## meat

Just three
Indy Fab Crown Jewel
Indy Fab Steel Deluxe 29er SS
Torelli Pista Corsa (the commuter)


----------



## spade2you

Zachariah said:


> a bicycle is actually considered a 'luxury item" according to most accountants.


Perhaps they need to push more pedal and less paper!


----------



## freethelemmings

Sadly, just 1. 2007 Bianchi Castro Valley for commuting, bike rides with my son (and soon to be second son )

Hopefully more.


----------



## shortyt

2009 Cannondale Six Carbon Six
2008 Cannondale Rush
1993 Cannondale Delta V 2000
2008 Ironhorse Quantum
2008 Haro 
1981 Mongoose


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

• 2008 Ridley Damocles (mine)
• 2001 or 2002 (can never remember) Gary Fisher Hoo-Koo-E-Koo (borrowed from a friend)
• 2008 Coker “Big One” 36er unicycle
• 2007 Iron Horse cheapo mountain bike (my wife’s)
• unknown year 12" wheeled kids BMX bike (my older son’s)
• 2007 Giant 12" tricycle (my younger son’s)

on order:

2009 Marin Palisades Trail 29er


----------



## Davoosie

MTB:
Bianchi Oetzi
Giant XTC (Wife)

Cyclocross:
Giant TCX

Road:
Merckx Leader
Felt FW40 (Wife)
Bianchi - model unknown

SS/Fixie:
Origin-8 Uno
Homebuilt


----------



## Boone608

This is my first post on this forum, so I thought I'd start out here...

I have six rides,

2007 Corsa (Just bought but haven't been able to ride, winter here ya know)
1982 Falcon (old but still fast, like me)
1999 Raleigh M60 / Xtracycle (shes a beauty)
???? Author Stratos XC (bought at police auction for winter biking)
1989 Rockhopper (Converted to road bike)
1987 Cannodale Alpine MTB (hardtail MTB)


----------



## m_s

4

Redline D660 29er hardtail
K2 Enemy geared cyclocross
Bianchi Volpe SS/FG cyclocross
Shogun Samurai SS road

Going to sell the shogun though.


----------



## thedago

3
Giant TCR ADV 3
GF Marlin
and a beat up matte black cruiser


----------



## SkiRacer55

*East coast...*

...2003 Litespeed Tuscany

Colorado:

- 2004 Trek Fuel 80 MTB

- 2009 Tomasso Mondiale (winter bike)

- two 2008 Titus Oseo


----------



## arshak

Eleven. Five Steel, four Alumium, Two Ti. Breakdown as follows: 
Atala SLX '89, DeRosa Track, Garsi TT Funny bike, Bridgestone, Ritchey Cx,
Cannondale R4000, Atherton Scandium, Tsunami road, k2 Razorback, 
Custom Ti road, Custom Ti Cross.


----------



## viciouscycle

2010 Specialized Epic Expert Test bike mine later this year I hope

92 Klein Attitude XTR with SID WC forks...soon to be a single speed

09 Redline Conquest frame, built up with 105/Ultegra with Compact carbon cranks

05 Felt F4C Ultegra/DA, Corsca Super LIte rims


----------



## joness

16 between me and my wife, and yes my garage is full. I'd like a 29er, but there isn't room.

Me:
Felt F1Sprint road
Speedvagen cross
Vulture single speed cross
TwoCircles single speed mountain
Santa Cruz Chameleon geared hardtail mountain
Ellsworth Moment full suspension mountain
'93 GT Team Avalanche vintage mountain set up as commuter with racks and fenders
Electra cruiser

My wife:
Schwinn Peloton road 
Redline Conquest Team cross 
Vulture single speed mountain 
Specialized Enduro full suspension mountain
Kona Dew Deluxe commuter with racks and fenders
Electra cruiser

Both:
Cannondale road tandem
Ventana mountain tandem


----------



## twowheelMarc

Lemond Buenos Aires
Cannondale CAAD8
Quintan Roo Lucero
Specialized FSR


----------



## twiggy73

I have 2 

The old is a KG 86 built in 1987 retired from service on Wednesday lol 
and the 2 day old baby is a LOOK 585 Origin brought home on Wednesday afternoon lol

Twiggy73


----------



## buck-50

Guess I'm po as hell- I don't have one of those fancy stables.

I got 5 bikes but I just keep them in my basement.


----------



## Opus51569

2 here

2006 Trek Pilot 1.0 (starting it's new life as a commuter)
2009 SCOTT Speedster S30 (for the longer outings)

Not exactly a stable, at least compared to some, but I dig them.


----------



## edscueth

Three,
'07 Giant TCR1,
'04 Trek 1000 (sorry Trek haters its not a bad bike) and 
'96 Pulse Comp Mtb love it to much to part with it.


----------



## muscleendurance

race bike
winter bike
touring bike
mtn bike
soon to get a folding one for commute


----------



## strathconaman

*6*

2007 Ridley Excalibur
1983 Trek 613
200? Urbanite Singlespeed
2005 Redline Conquest Team
2006 Colnago Strada SC (please buy me)
2008 Scott Spark 30


----------



## RussellS

8 if I include the frame that will be built in a month or two from now.
1998 Waterford 1200 with Chorus. race road bike
2005 Litespeed Tuscany with Record/Chorus/Centaur. randonneur road bike
2008 Cannondale CAAD9 with Chorus/Record/Centaur. race road bie
2006 Canondae CAAD7 with Centaur/Veloce. long distance road bike
2005 Redline Conquest Tour with 1991 Deore DX parts. touring road bike
2005 Don Walker track frame with Dura Ace/Ultegra. single speed road bike
1970s steel single speed with Shimano parts. single speed road bike
2009 Orbea Opal frame and likely Chorus 11 speed. race road bike


----------



## balatoe

Just three here:

2008 Look 585
2009 Cervelo S2
2003 Gary Fisher Tassajara


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Cervelo RS
Specialized Tarmac Pro
Specialized S-Works M4 Hardtail


----------



## JimmyORCA

2009 Orbea Orca Blue
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold
2010 Delta 7
2009 Stevens SLR
2008 Orbea Alma
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma
Cannondale six/thirteen
Giant TCR Advance
1985 Cinili Super Corsa
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike


----------



## waldo425

I have three in my stable not including the Huffy cruiser that only comes out when I just don't care if I crash in the snow. The three I have now will probably stay the same for a while now since I really won't need a new bike for a while now; just new components --- unless I can muster the bucks for a road bike 

90's Specialized Sirrus (completely redone)
Pake Track 
Salsa Ala Carte


----------



## Richard

Holding at five.

1972 Raleigh Supercourse built into an S/S commuter.
1987 Falcon "Victory". Reynolds 531P with Campy Record 8 speed (had it the longest.)
1991 Dave Moulton Fuso converted to fixed.
1992 Bertoni Columbus TSX with Centaur 10 speed.
2006 Masi Speciale Carbon with Centaur 10 speed.


----------



## 8toes

I own 2 road bikes

My Primary Ride:









My Backup Ride:









I know the photos are awful...old cellphone camera.

Cheers,'

Brian J.


----------



## veloduffer

*My Stable*

I've got 5 bikes:

Richard Sachs 25th Anniversary
Kish Titanium cyclocross
Serotta Concours cyclocross
Seven Axiom Ti
Specialized Langster single speed/fixie (no pic)


----------



## phierce

The latest batch....

'09 Specialized Roubaix Expert
'09 Turner DW Flux
'08 Turner DHR


----------



## Richard

*O.K. So we're showing pics.*

In my stable, oldest to newest (not date of birth.)


----------



## HazemBata

That Kish is really nice. Great frame, great paint job, and great components.


----------



## akatsuki

I have two, and that feels about five too short.


----------



## flynngabriel

*5 total*

i have a schwinn world sport, centurian sport DLX, a 07 Marin bobcat trail HT, a proflex 957 FS. and a GT bullet (24" cruiser).
all get ridden.


----------



## chuckice

6 + trainer


----------



## subie

Just one... but I'm already planning on 3 additional bikes. This is an expensive hobby. Should have taken up crack instead


----------



## jackblack

1998ish Colnago Tecnos 
2004 Litespeed Teramo
2007 Colnago Dream HX
2001ish Coppi Reparto Corse? 
Surly 1x1

Probably riding the 2007 Dream the most now. 

Which bikes do you guys ride the most? Some of your collections are impressive. I tend to ride one bike for the most part and the others sit. I may end up selling a couple of the raod bikes because of this.


----------



## smoothsteel

Down to 3.

Seven Axiom Steel
Mongoose Titanium 10.5 (mountain) singlespeed
Mongoose Canaan Elite


----------



## cyko

I have an '09 Motobecane Fantom Elite DS (all mtn), an '08 K2 Enemy (cyclocross), and an '07 Corsa FA (road). A modest yet versatile stable of under rated beauties. I have no clue what's next, only that it will be an upgrade.


----------



## DieselDan

Three for myself:
2007 Motobecane Messenger, stays in trainer most of the time
2001 Diamondback Sorrento, errand and trail bike
1995 Cannondale R500, road bike

Two for my son:
1985 Schwinn Mirada
2004 Jesse James chopper

One for my wife:
2004 Trek Sole Ride

Three for my daughter:
Schwinn Sting-ray OCC version
Adams Trail-a-Bike
Jamis Bossy

Then one 2001 Cignal Melbourne Express tandem

Several bikes for parts.


----------



## Muaythaibike

Only 2 here so far.

Trek 1600 road
Trek 800 commuter

Looking at a BD SS Messenger.. Anybody have one by the way???? really want one for the summer to get around town and chain up to the commuter rail...


----------



## nayr497

Woah, some nice bikes pictured above! Nice rides, and nice work on the build ups! I like them a lot. Love that new purple Specialized, some of those Tis, that Sachs, and of course, the Moots! Oh, and the Colnagos!


----------



## heidelj

Myself:
'09 Trek 1.5 in lime green
'07 Trek 7200
70's(ish) Motobecane Mirage (an experiment in converting to SS)
a beat up Ross 10-speed (another project)

The wife:
Trek Navigator 200


----------



## drc

'10 Pugsley (snow+sand bike)
'09 Neo Exile
'08 IRO Rob Roy
'07 Roubaix Comp
'05 LenzSport Leviathan (3" FS 29er)
'05 LenzSport Behemoth (5" FS 29er)
'05 Burley Duet (tandem road)
Karate Monkey

That's 8, but the half the tandem belongs to my wife.
I don't have pictures on the current computer. Maybe later.


----------



## KILMISTER

2009 Rocky Mountain Vertex 50
2007 COLNAGO CLX
2000 GT ZR2000 for the winter/rainy days
1978 MOTOBECANE

The last one is older than me, cost me 50 € last year with all the original components (Vitus tubing, Mavic Rims with original stickers, Normandy Hubs, Maillard freewheel, Huret Challenger groupset, Belleri Stem and Bar, Universal brakes and Stronglight Crankset) . To me it is the most beautiful of the 4.

My next one will be a Tommasini Sintesi or Tecno, full campy...in 2 years maybe?

chuckice's Colnago Master look terrific too :thumbsup:


----------



## j944

nOOky said:


> I like to think I'm always in need of just one more bike...


Ive got the same bad habit

03 GF Sugar disc
05 Specialized Stumpjumper 
07 Cannondale Rush
07 Cannondale CAAD8
08 LOOK 555


----------



## tuffguy1500

4 bikes:

2010 Kona Honky Inc, modded for modern amenites like cf seatpost, comfy saddle

2006 Raliegh Mojave 8.0, first real mtb, selling now

2005 Trek 1500 USPS paint, carbon bars, cranks, etc

2004 Turner Burner, full XT, and ltos of goodies.. awesome!!

Only want three but I can see getting rid of the trek now and maybe putting the parts on a carbon ebay fram or something else i can afford. time is my ally, my wallet not so much


----------



## krhea

Lots...and this isn't all of them...


































KRhea


----------



## fast ferd

Krhea: I spy a nice 50's Cinelli amongst the mix. I think that baby deserves some pics of its own.


----------



## jaysc

Mountain: 2008 Cannondale Scalpel 1
Road: 2009 Scott CR1 Pro (tomorrow)
Backup bike: 1997 Raleigh M30
Fiancé's bike: 2009 Raleigh Mojave

Also have an old Mongoose Pro Zero G2, but it doesn't really count. It's a sort of spare bike if a buddy doesn't have a mountain bike, but the fork is stuck and it needs some repairs.


----------



## LegendRider

Some of your bikes make me JEALOUS!

All I have is a Serotta Legend that's a couple of years old, and a 2009 Haro Flightline Comp for the trails. Own a 2006 Ninja ZX-6R as well. . . . . . hey it's a bike!


----------



## ph0enix

Not enough. 
Question for those who own more than two (road or mt) bikes: do you favor one or two over all the others or do you ride them all?


----------



## PKB1982

As of now I have:

2010 Kuota Kharma (Favorite)
2009 Trek 1.2 (Crappy days)
2008 Haro Shift R3
2008 Jamis Durango 3.0

All but the trek have been upgraded pretty heavily.


----------



## MarshallH1987

i have 5 bikes in my stable right now. I have a 6th i use for locking up when i go downtown or have to park it in shady areas, but 5 quality bikes.


----------



## arshak

Dude,

I bow to you. No, you are my god now. Thank you! I was getting these twinges of guilt about the possibility that I may have too many bikes(last count 12) but now, I have seen the light brother, and you are the shining light that beckons, "More, More"


----------



## nayr497

I never get tired of seeing krea's bike shop! Wow, so many nice, classy bikes, with just the right touches.


----------



## oroy38

2 Road (Cervelo)
1 TT (Cervelo)
1 MTB (Specialized)


----------



## Reparto

3 currently
Indy Fab Planet-X Singlespeed
Waterford R-33 Sram Red
Bianchi Grizzly Singlespeed

<a href="https://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc307/Jbudacki/?action=view&current=DSC00619.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc307/Jbudacki/DSC00619.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## latman

have 2 roadies(raining and race) a tri bike and 2 mtbs(1 full rigid and 1 Full susp) building up 2 more road retro bikes (merckx 7spd) and (c/dale 8spd) lets leave the wifes and kids bikes out of this !!


----------



## root

Currently have 8, but plan on getting more.


----------



## Tanin

Road:
Time RXR
Time VXS

Mtn: 
On One Inbred SS
Evolve FS 
'95 Schwinn Homegrown (frame)
'94 Parkpre Team 925 (frame)


----------



## fx60slim

*fx60slim*

Gary Fisher arc pro
Trek 7.3


----------



## labmonkey526

Why the heck do people have so many bikes? Do you really ride them all?

Look, anybody can have stuff around because it's his hobby, but some of you guys have like 8 or more bikes-- I'm just not sure when or why you are riding them or you are just too much of a hoarder to get rid of them (I'm an anti-hoarder). Outside of collecting for the "collectors," the maximum number of bikes I would see one having is:

1. Race Bike (for those that race or kill this)
2. Commuter Bike (for those that commute or else kill this one)
3.Tri Bike (for those that tri all the time or else kill this)
4. Touring/Rando bike (for those that tour and.or want relaxed geo or kill this)
5. Mtn bike (for those that swing both ways or kill this)
6. SS/FG (for the hippies)

I'm sorry I just don't get it. I don't race, commute and group ride, train, tour, etc... on the one road bike that sits somewhere between race and touring geo. Don't Mtn, Don't live in Bklyn. The only possible second bike I could see getting is a Tri bike since the geo is so different but then I would have to be doing tris all the time to justify it versus a seatpost swap and clip-on aerobars.

Don't get me wrong spend your money how you want it just seems like many of you have bikes that just gather dust.


----------



## f3rg

We have 4:

Fisher hardtail (sometimes rigid) that I ride
Fisher Advance hardtail for my wife (white)
Fisher Mamba (rigid) that sits around as a spare for buddies (red)
EighthInch Scrambler SS road bike that I spend most of my time on


----------



## BlueEagle1

Two Trek road bikes.
Two Trek mountain bikes.


----------



## BentChainring

Just added my 6th.

Others:
Surly LHT Tourer/Commuter
Jamis Satellite Road
Salsa Caballero MTB
Specialized MTB <-Commuter
Custom Fixie <- Mostly for show now

//I can bench 400 clowns, HTH.


----------



## moschika

*10 mine, 3 hers*

if i only count "mine" and not wifey's
1 waterford cx x-11
1 curtlo road
1 curtlo ss mtb
1 sycip 29er FS mtb (latest addition)
1 vintage firestone cruiser
1 vintage 3rensho aerodynamic
1 vintage gios aerodynamic (frame and fork only now)
1 vintage gios super record
1 vintage peugeot ue-8 (commuter)
1 very vintage malvern star

wifey's:
1 waterford rs-11 road
1 salsa el-mariachi mtb
1 vintage sears cruiser


----------



## oh1gt

10 complete & 4 frames
(unfortunately these are all mine)
Road: 91 Giordana Antares, 08 Merlin Cyrene
MTB: 94 GT Zaskar LE, 05 Yeti ARC
BMX: 86 GT Pro Performer, 92 Robinson SST, 05 GT Power Series XL, 06 GT Jamie Bestwick Pro, 07 FBM B*tchin Camaro, 09 Eastern Grim Reaper
Frames: 85 GT Pro Series, (2) 86 GT Pro Performer, 10 Subrosa Pandora DTT


----------



## joe43

CAAD9 - summer road
Trek 1200 - winter road
Marin Nail Trail - xc
CAAD1 - vintage rebuild
Raleigh Pioneer - shopping :wink5:

The immortal words 'Too many bikes' have been uttered, so 5 must be about right.


----------



## fx60slim

*My two bikes*

My trek is for when I ride with the wife she likes to stop and take pics of everything. My Gary Fisher ARC PRO is for the guys who like to go fast.


----------



## nayr497

Road riding:
2009 LOOK 566 (ridden every other day)
2005 Casati Laser (ridden when no on LOOK)
1990 Tommasini Diamante (special bike, dream bike, ridden on cruising rides)
1998 Cannondale R800 (first road bike, a bit big, now a rain bike)

Commuting:
-Panasonic Sport 500 (converted to fixed)
- Peugeot (full fenders, snow + rain, going to sell now that I've moved out of snow belt)

Going to sell my Peugeot, maybe my Cannondale. I have a few, but really don't think I have too many. Two road bikes I rotate, plus my Tommasini is a road bike but is special and for special rides. Cannondale has sentimental value because I developed my road habit on it. Got it for cheap used, might sell it off, maybe not.

I agree that you can indeed have too many bikes. I don't know when you can ride them all, but hey, it's not my money

I do need a cross/mtn. bike though. Borrowing one at this point, but damn, mtn. biking is fun as heck and a GREAT way to change things up from the road. No cars to kill me...but plenty of trees and rocks to change the shape of my face!


----------



## SKIBUMM

I have more bikes hanging in my garage than I care to think about. But when you add the kids to that it gets out of control.
Mine
Fezzari Core CR3
Old Cannondale (first road bike)
Fezzari Nebo Peak MTB
Specialized Hardrock MTB
Wife
Specialized Dolce
Fezzari Alta Peak MTB
Specialized Stump Jumper MTB
Kids
Specialized Dolce
Cannondale Gila
2 Trek 220
1 Trek 60
1 Trek wizkid
1 Trailer

Damn that scares me to list them. No wonder I am always wrenching or fixing flats.


----------



## cxwrench

'49 Columbia cruiser
'08 CSK track bike
'08 Scott CX team
'09 Scott Genius 20 (w/ all SRAM)
'09 Cervelo S2
'07 FMF 24" cruiser
'10 Cervelo T1 (on the way...i hope)

g/f has 
'10 Ibis Mojo
'09 Look 585

and there's always the teams race bikes...
'10 Fuji SL-1 (usually 4-6 of them)
and a couple TT rigs...
'10 Fuji D6 laying around
the bike room is crowded...


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

2010 Motobecane Immortal Pro (racing, tri and club riding)
2010 Motobecane Jubilee Trail DXT (commuter with extra tires for off road riding)
2010 Motobecane Cafe Express 8 (wife's bike)
1982 Nishiki Royal 15 (awaiting rebuild and new components)

I can imagine another 2 bikes, one dedicated to TT/Triathlons, and another road bike for my wife, but they'll have to wait until the finances and garage space is found.


----------



## kitskartt

2 bikes

2007 Look 555 with Campy Record 
2009 BMC Road Racer


----------



## petalpower

2005 Cannondale Prophet
2010 Specialized Tarmac Elite


----------



## nightfend

3 road bikes,
1 time trial bike,
1 indoor trainer bike
1 mountain bike


----------



## krocdoc

in the house now:

2009 S-Works SL2, SRAM Red
2010 S-Works SL3, SRAM Red
2009 S-Works Epic, XTR
2010 Globe SS
1993 Waterford, Campy Chorus

always looking and have an eye on Moots, Parlee, Storck


----------



## JimmyORCA

2010 Wilier Imperiale with Sram Red Group update!!!
2009 Orbea Orca Blue
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold
2010 Delta 7
2009 Stevens SLR
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma
Cannondale six/thirteen
Giant TCR Advance
1985 Cinili Super Corsa
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike


----------



## stover

6 in total. 3 with pedals, 3 with motors 

2010 Specialized Roubaix Expert
2007 Specialzed Stumpjumper FSR Expert
1999 Specalized Rockhopper
2006 Honda RS125 race bike
2000 Ducati Monster
2003 KTM 200 EXC dirt bike


----------



## BDB

4.
2010 Colnago CX-1 (picking up tonight) Replaces Colnago Ovalmaster.
2008 Specialized Langster Seattle - Summer time commuter.
2008 Electra Amsterdam - Fall/Winter/rainy commuter.
2001 Klein Adept Comp - MTB


----------



## rward325

Me
198? Look KG176 single Speed
2008 Look 586 Origin Mondrian
2009 Look 586 Origin
2010 Specialized Roubaix Pro 

Girlfriend
2008 Felt ZW3
2010 Specialized Roubaix Expert
2009 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29er

Kid
Felt Mach 5 Cruiser
Cannondale F7 MTB


----------



## bear649

*Currently*

Serotta Davis Phinney 
Serotta Nova Special 
Pinarello Montello 
Bianchi EL 
Tommasini Tecno 
Trek 2300 
Trek 5500 
Breezer Venturi 
Salsa LaRazza 
Ritchey Road Logic 
Specialized Epic 
Specialized Sirrus 
Bob Jackson Messina 
Rocky Mountain Solo 70st 
Peugeot PX-10 
Masi Speciale Fixed Ultimate
Fuji Cross 
Trek 7000 
Breezer Storm 
Specialized Stumpjumper 
Giant ATX990 
Giant Cadex 980 frame & fork
Fondreist Mega frame & fork
Raleigh Pro frame & fork


----------



## HazemBata

Chuckie,

Can you compare the Moots to the C50 for us? Never ridden a Ti and interested to know how it compares to a C50. Thanks.


----------



## FR hokeypokey

Love this thread. Some truly beautiful and impressive collections. But some people have a real problem! That I am jealous of, of course. I will have to show this thread to my wife and kids the next time they ridicule me for my passion for bicycles. 

Just moved a couple years ago so my collection is down to just my primary rides. 

Castellano SilkTi 29er
Landshark Roadshark 
Niner MCR (monstercross/cyclocross setup)
Old C'dale beater with tagalong and racks attached

Ride Safe.


----------



## Ghost234

Cervelo RS (Road)
Giant Anthem X (MTB)

I'm sort of in the market for either a TT bike or selling the MTB and picking up a crit (crash) bike.


----------



## genius1265

05 S-works E5 (Acqua Sapone) Custom built by me from the frame up (Sram Red, Ec90 stem, Masterpiece seatpost, Fsa carbon bars, reynolds UL fork) 

04 26" Bianchi SISS singles speed (She's a beast except forgot to tighten the chainring bolts after cleaning and the chain ring fell off mid ride the other day, waiting on new bolts to arrive)


----------



## nealric

3 Bikes 

1 Fixie for commuting: Old Nishiki frame sanded down, repainted, built with spare parts
1 Road: 2007 Motobecane LeChampion 
1 Tri/TT Bike (Being Bult) : Chinese Carbon 

Just sold the MTB (2007 Ibex Asta) to make room for the TT bike


----------



## Hand/of/Midas

enough i can't figure it out.........over 10.


----------



## Oracle7775

let's see. Five total:

Me:
2004 Klein Palomino, with various upgrades for worn-out parts;
2010 Trek 1.5 with 105 components;
1992 GT Karakoram, that's been repainted and converted to SS.

Wife:
2004 Trek 4300.

5 yo son:
2010 Trek Float

Bonus: 2 yo daughter:
2009 Disney Princess bigwheel. That thing is bling-tastic!


----------



## kbwh

Me: 
Bianchi Infinito'10 w/Campagnolo Super Record
Bianchi Ti Megatubo '96 frame as wall art.
MTB: Cannondale M900 '95 w/ShimaNO LX

Wife:
Colnago Technos '98 w/Campa Veloce/Record
MTB: Trek something with ShimaNO something and 35mm slicks

Kids:
One bike each. Too small for proper road bikes yet.


----------



## Cni2i

2000 Specialized StumpJumper M2 Comp.

2010 Specialized Tarmac Expert/Sram Red


----------



## mlin

2007 Cannondale Road Warrior (shimano 105)
2008 Cannondale SuperSix 3 (shimano ultegras)
2010 Colnago CX-1 (campy record)

I can't imagine a better ride than the CX-1 right now and I've upgraded it to the max, so I hope that's it for me. Wife would shoot me if I want something else in a couple of years.


----------



## onrhodes

My turn.

ME
2006 LOOK 555
2006 Cannondale Rush
2007 Soma Double Cross
2009 Salsa Moto Rapido
on the way.. 2010 Salsa Fargo frameset to build up over the winter.

Wife
2007 Specialized Dolce
2009 Cannondale F-5


----------



## mysavers

2 road bikes
1 marin hybrid bike
2 mtb
now saving up for a ti bike


----------



## mysavers

2 road bikes
1 marin hybrid bike
2 mtb
now saving up for a ti bike


----------



## waldo425

Just added a new bike a couple of months ago making the total count 4. Saving up for a new pair of wheels for this bike since the OP rims are not doing it for me anymore. I'm also saving up for a 5th that would be a road bike/ crit bike.


2007 or 2008 Giant Omnium. 
Full Dura Ace. 
Low flange Fixed/ Fixed DA hubs to Open Pro rims. 
Cinnelli Pista bars.

Oh yeah, the steer tube has since been cut and the name sticker is gone too (fitting since I am not Jeremy.)


----------



## red elvis

i have a 2010 giant defy 2. originally came with a triple crankset (fsa omega) but i switched it to a shimano 105 compact. the rest are stock plus speedplay pedals and bontrager computer and cages.


----------



## CoLiKe20

5 road
2 mtb
1 tandem
1 wife
would get more but the last acquisition prevents further acquisitions...


----------



## skaruda_23

*Ummm... twelve?*










My family is nuts, I know.


----------



## waldo425

skaruda_23 said:


> My family is nuts, I know.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that you like Cannondale bikes.


----------



## enio

kona caldera 2008-mountain
kona sutra 2010-touring
-____________-(future road bike, probably kona honky tonk )


----------



## Rusted Angel

What's under


----------



## Rusted Angel

Rusted Angel said:


> What's under


Plus the wife's and my daughter's which I paid for too


----------



## skaruda_23

waldo425 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that you like Cannondale bikes.


Yep. It's an obsession. I'm past the denial stage 

Really though just two of these bikes belong to me. The others belong to my folks and my brother.


----------



## dfvcador

Currently I have

2003 Orbea Leige - Carbon Aluminum 9spd
2007 Orbea Opal - Full Carbon 10spd = On selling block
2010 Orbea Orca - Full Carbon 10 spd w Reynolds Carbon wheelset

Sold

1991 Raleigh Team USA
1995 Cannondale R800 CAAD 2


----------



## BLS439

Three

2008 SC Nomad
2009 SC Stigmata
2010 Wilier Izoard


----------



## waldo425

skaruda_23 said:


> Yep. It's an obsession. I'm past the denial stage
> 
> Really though just two of these bikes belong to me. The others belong to my folks and my brother.


Kinda figured that. 
Cannondale makes a good and solid bike. When I get a new road bike Ill probably be getting one.


----------



## albert owen

Since I last posted I've gone up to 5 bikes:
Pinarello 3.13 - my Sunday Bike. Lots of little tasty upgrades including RS80 wheels.
Giant Defy Advanced - my Sportive Bike. Tasty upgrades including Pro Lite wheels.
Kinesis KiC - my everyday bike. My own 105 build and a lovely ride.
Focus Summit - my Turbo Bike.
Kona Smoke brand new for £190. - For offroad and trails. Lovely butted steel butted frame and gradually getting rid of the basic stock parts and replacing them with eBay bargains.


----------



## Rusted Angel

krhea said:


> Lots...and this isn't all of them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRhea


WOW, I think you might have as many bikes as my gun safe has guns. do you own more than 30? 

Nice collection.


----------



## Killroy

Was 10, now down to 7 thanks to Craigs List.


----------



## weenfreek

2011 Specialized dolce triple
Mauruishi rx-5 (no clue what year)
2007 Gary Fisher advance (x2, his and hers)
2005 Specialized stumpjumper
..and growing


----------



## nayr497

One less! Sold off my winter around town bike, since I moved 615 miles south of where I used to live! Got a fair price for it and the owner was pretty excited to get a new-to-them and nicely built up bike.

Hmm, how many does that make it...one carbon, one Italian steel for daily riding, one Italian steel for special rides, one Al bad weather bike, one track bike, one around town bike, one old junky mtn. bike. Seven.


----------



## rudedog55

Currently i have 5 bike in order of first to last owned

1995 Trek 7000 MTB, first bike i ever bought for myself
2005 Lemond Maillot Juane, bought in 2008 when i started riding bikes again
Full Carbon TT/Tri bike that i bought when i started doing Tri's in 2008
2009 BMC SL01 that i bought this spring for Crit racing
2010 Yeti ARC-X that i bought this summer for Cross racing

I sold my buddy my last seasons Cross bike to get him started in Cross

Friends are trying to talk me into Track racing and i want a 29er mtb, so there is room for a few more i think...


----------



## cxwrench

Cervelo S2 w/ Red
Cervelo T1 track
Scott Genius w/ Sram/Fox
Scott CX w/ Force
Bianchi Pista
FMF 24" BMX
'49 Columbia cruiser
'05 Suzuki DRZ400SM 

plus i see all the team bikes as mine, i just loan them to the girls for races...so a bunch of Fujis from this year, and a big bunch of Felts on the way


----------



## sabbathu

1 addiction. 
3 bikes. 

2004 Trek 4300 Mountain Bike (on the trainer)
2005 Specialized FSR SJ Expert
2009 Orbea Onix


----------



## Ride-Fly

Update (09/17/12)

ME:
2008 Colnago Extreme C, Record 11, Reynolds Attacks, PR00
2002 Colnago C40, Record 11, Reynolds Attacks, World Champion Mapei colors
2005 Fondriest Top Carbon TF1, Record 11, Reynolds DV46c
2005 Colnago Mix, Veloce 10, Ambrosio rims
2003 Fondriest Carb Level, Centaur 10, Protons
2005 Mondonico Futura Leggero (Columbus EL/OS tubes ROCK!), Veloce 10, Zondas 
2008 Tommasini Tecno, Chorus10 alloy, Mavic OP w/ Chorus hubs 
2010 Dean El Diente Ti w/ S&S, Chorus 10 carbon, Velomax Ascent II
200? Ciocc COM 14.5 tubes, Daytona 10, Mavics (bought for the gruppo which I need to refurbish and put on my Tommasini)
2000 Klein Quantum Race, Ult 9, Rolf Vector Pro (strictly for the trainer)
2002 Titus Racer X, XTR, Custom Chris King 517s
1999 Psycle Werks Wild Hare XC, XTR, Chris King 517s
199? Cannondale CAD3 MTB, Sram 
199? Caloi MTB handbuilt frame, LX/XT, 517 XT

WIFE:
2008 Titus FCR Road Ti, Chorus 11, Neutron Ultras
2006 Orbea Mitis Dama, Ultegra 10, Ksyrium Elites
2005(?) Colnago Classic steel, Veloce 9 triple, Ambrosio rims
1997(?) Trek MTB, LX
1972 Raleigh Sport Sturmey Archer 3 speed


----------



## Ride-Fly

Double Post Again!


----------



## TreeKiller

*Man you guys have a lot of nice bikes*

Here goes:

Me:
1993 Specialized Stumpjumper FS 
2005 Iron Horse Warrior 5.0 MTB
2010 Specialized Allez Elite

Wife:
2010 Specialized Vita Sport

Son (16):
2004 Trek 1000
2003 Raliegh M80

Son (8):
Target something 15"
Huffy 20" (I purchased 10 of these when a Kmart went out of business for $20 each. My wife's a teacher, so I gave 9 of them to needy kids in the school for Christmas. Made me feel great to see some of their faces when I dropped them off)
Trek 3700 MTB (13.5" was older sons, still too big)

I will say it's nice to have an older son that can ride my old stuff. It makes it easier to justify new stuff when he's begging for the old ones


----------



## Dereck

Me - Bob Jackson, lugged steel 853, strange component mix to my spec. Purpose - an aged imitation of how I liked to ride when I did it seriously

Gunnar Sport - similar components, but more laid back. For riding to assorted coffee bars with Spousal Unit mostly.

Black single speed Motobecane, bought for going shopping and getting around town after moving to Chicago.

Spousal Unit
Gunnar Sport, Ultegra with complicated 10 speed (she only uses the middle ring but won't let me touch her triple rig now!)
Blue Electra for shopping.

Olde English saying about bikes, slanted towards competitive urges - 'Beware the rider with just one bike - he might know how to use it'.

In deference to the fleet collectors - if I ever win the lottery, my garage will be full of absolutely obscenely expensive, fancy rides, which would likely still be hauled around in my RAV 4

D


----------



## old_fuji

I've only got 2.

A Gary Fisher hardtail MTB that's not getting much love lately.
A Nashbar Touring frame built up into a cyclocross/commuter/all-road thingy.


----------



## JWRB

I have 7

Burley Duet - Tandem I ride with my son
Jamis Nova - Steel CX bike from 2000 or 2001, setup for cross racing now but gets slicks in the off season and gets occasional commuting duty
Kona Sutra - Primary commuting bike
Look KG461 - Primary weekend and club ride bike
Kona Paddy Wagon - Fixie - pulling allot of commuting duty and the occasional club ride lately
Bridgestone RB2 - Backup commuter
Jamis Dakota 29er - Mtn bike


----------



## JimmyORCA

A little update after 6 months.



JimmyORCA said:


> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with Sram Red Group (Changed to 2010 Super Recorg Group not used to SRAM)
> 2009 Orbea Orca Blue (sold)
> 2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold
> 2010 Delta 7 (updated to 2011 Super Record Ti group)
> 2009 Stevens SLR
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma
> Cannondale six/thirteen Sold
> Giant TCR Advance
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike


Additon
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4 
2011 Look 695SR DI2 (on order still waiting!!!)


----------



## m_s

JWRB said:


> I have 7
> 
> Burley Duet - Tandem I ride with my son
> Jamis Nova - Steel CX bike from 2000 or 2001, setup for cross racing now but gets slicks in the off season and gets occasional commuting duty
> Kona Sutra - Primary commuting bike
> Look KG461 - Primary weekend and club ride bike
> Kona Paddy Wagon - Fixie - pulling allot of commuting duty and the occasional club ride lately
> Bridgestone RB2 - Backup commuter
> Jamis Dakota 29er - Mtn bike


Good mix. Well rounded. I approve.:thumbsup:


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

19. Soon to be zero.


----------



## ridenfish39

2007 Cannondale System Six Barloworld
2010 Cannondale Slice
2008 Cannondale TJ cross bike
2004 Litespeed Vortex
2008 Niner one Nine
2009 Niner Air Nine


----------



## troutmd

Riders:

1990 Ciocc
1997 Colnago Superissimo
2002 S-Works MTB
2005 S-Works Roubaix

Winter Projects:

1988 Pinarello Amatore
198? 3Rensho Athlete TT


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

lagcisco said:


> Just wondering what different bikes you guys have in your stable.
> 
> I'm considering buying another bike, I've considered a mountain bike w/disc or a cyclocross bike.
> 
> I already own a Specialized Roubaix Elite and a commuter single-speed bike for around town.


Two but I only ride one.

One bike is a titanium racing frame with components hung on it to suit my somewhat eccentric ideas on how things should work - for example the original set of components included a 13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21 cassette for nice spacing on the plains and 50-40-30 triple crank for the mountains. I applied P-clamps and hose clamps to put a rear rack on it so I can commute with 15 pounds of laptop, lock, and rain gear in comfort. I have a wheel set with 28mm Vitoria cyclocross tires mounted for commuting on snow days when I lived in Boulder, CO although 32mmm tires with studs would have meant fewer crashes on ice. I'm starting to look at whether Gilles Berthoud carbon fiber fenders will fit with the 25mm tires I want at middle aged weights. I think about square pegs in round holes more than I should.

One bike is a "comfort" bike my wife and I purchased in his and hers flavors after I herniated a disc and my doctor told me not to ride a road bike. The "comfortable" seat puts my ass to sleep if I spend significant time on it, none of the gears are right when I ride hard, the flat bar wrist position is not ergonomic, the seat height with the suspension post is never right for riding harder, and the brakes actually scare me (they put a modulator on to keep ham-fisted idiots from going over the handle bars). I don't think I've ridden it since medical professionals stopped having problems with me on road bikes. I want to sell it for the garage space.

I want one bike like the small to mid-sized German sports sedan I drive. It should be comfortable, go as fast as I care to, handle well, have enough luggage room for my metaphorical brief-case/groceries/skiis/golf-clubs, and still look good. I shouldn't get too wet in inclement weather. I should be able to take it to the race track on weekends and do OK for an amateur. For a small acceleration penalty I should be able to buy a "wagon" variant with more cargo room and/or "all wheel drive" flavor which won't get stuck in a snow drift.

Road bikes fitting that description used to be common with brake clearance for fenders using somewhat sporty tire widths and chain stays long enough to provide heel clearance for pannier options.

My next frame will most likely be custom titanium with road bike bottom bracket height, touring chain stays, rack and fender eyelets, and accommodation for full fenders plus 700x25 tires which are supple/sticky/flat resistant. Plus S&S machine couplers so I can stop renting or borrowing cars when I travel to see friends and relatives who all live within perhaps 10 square miles.


----------



## Speed Kills

From newest to oldest

2010 Fuji Cross pro
2006 ( i think) KHS Flite 100
2003 Gary Fisher Tassajara
1995 Giant ATX 760 SS conversion
1989 Bickerton Portable (foldie)
1989 Panasonic DX-1000
1987 Bianchi Trofeo (celeste)
1985 Ross Eurosport
80's Peugeot Iseran Mixte
1974 Murray Girls Stingray Knockoff
1972 Schwinn Stingray
1972 Schwinn Breeze (3 speed)
1969 Raleigh Sprite (fixed conversion)
1969 Schwinn Typhoon Deluse
1969 Schwinn Typhoon Standard
1952 Schwinn J-80
1948 Monark Springer Ladies Bike
1936 Colson Imperial

I still need a few more....


----------



## HazemBata

*Sounds Grim*



My Own Private Idaho said:


> 19. Soon to be zero.


This sounds troubling. Hope everything is alright.


----------



## Alaska Mike

Nothing fancy, because I really can't afford much with a wife and 3 kids. Let's see...

*Commuter/training bike:* 2009 Ridley Orion/Rival build (winter project). It started as an impulse, low-ball eBay bid, and snowballed from there. It will make a nice test bed for my '10 Orion.
*Commuter/training bike:* 2007 BMC Road Racer/Ultegra build. This bike will soon be sold, and replaced by the '09 Orion. It's been a great bike, but I find myself gravitating towards the '10 Ridley whenever I have the choice.
*Race bike:* 2010 Ridley Orion/Rival build. Just a bang-for-the-buck blast to ride, and having a fraternal twin just doubles the fun.
*TT bike:* 2008 Fuji Aloha CF2. I was an idiot for buying it, since I had done a grand total of one TT prior to purchase. I had been looking for a bike all over town, test-riding everything I could. I hadn't found anything that I liked, and on a whim I tried it out and had a blast. Now I race as many TTs as I can just to (weakly) justify keeping the thing.
*Mountain/winter/family bike:* 2010 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 29. I couldn't tow my daughter's trailer with my other bikes (coupler wouldn't work), and the wife was complaining about pulling it while I sped away. This actually has been one of my more practical buys, since it fills a few roles and adds some versatility.
 
I'm considering a 9:ZERO:7 snow bike, but I don't think I can hide tires that big from the wife. Then there's the cross bike I've been wanting...

The general disarray of the garage has saved me so far, but even that would be pushing it. I'm already in over my head.

I generally try to weed out the bikes that aren't actively filling a role, and try to make sure the family is on decent, LBS-quality bikes so they don't feel slighted. If I kept every bike, I wouldn't have room for all of the other stuff from my other expensive hobbies. Being a "gear*****" is a pain sometimes...


----------



## ronderman

Wow, OK, so I don't feel so bad now. Here is the current stable

2011 Colnago EPS with Record
2001 Merckx Team SC in Domo colors with 11 speed chorus

Sold - and I've been into bikes for a while
2010 Canondale CAAD 9 (last of the made in America mass produced inexpensive, but good bikes)
2008 Cannondale Super Six (bike was OK)
2008 Cannondale System Six (great bike)
2005 Cannondale Six 13 (Er, it was something)
2004 Cannondale CAAD 8 (good bike)
2002 Trek 5500 (horrible bike)
2000 Independent Fabrication (sad I sold this)
1994 LandShark (the bike Hamstem won the giro with) great bike and I rode it into the ground
1993 Dale 2.8 Aluminum (i was young, it was harsh)
2001 Trek Elite 9.8 Mtb (decent bike)
1993 Dean Ti Mtb (good bike)
1993 Bontrager Mtb (good bike, too)
1992 Ibis Mtb
1991 Specialized Stumpjumper
1990 Trek 930 (horrible)
1985 Schwin Le Tour (did 100 miles a day in Canada with panniers when I was 14, great bike)
1982 RedLine 104b BMX - Went to nationals and placed in top 10 and even back then the bike had two piece cranks just like 7800 Dura Ace some 20 odd years later) 

Some I loved more than others, but I loved em all.


----------



## ronderman

Sorry, double post - sometimes posting is odd here.


----------



## Killroy

Had 12, sold one last night and if all goes well I will sell another tonight.

I need to be down to 9 between me and my other half.


----------



## Lou3000

The mountain bikes obviously hearken back to a time before I was a road cyclist. The next three purchases will be a single speed, a mountain bike, and finally a cyclocross bike.

Currently:
2011 Felt F5
2011 Felt B16
2002 Gary Fisher Sugar 4
1999 Specialized Rockhopper FS

Sold:
2008 Trek TTX 9.0
2001 Trek Fuel 90
2001 Specialized S-Works M4


----------



## fasteddy07

18
(17.5 depending on how you count the tandem)
just sold two, so down from a high water mark of 20..


----------



## SBH1973

*I have five bikes....*

#1 2009 Kestrel RT900 (my primary road bike)
#2 2001 Specialized Sirrus (my beater/commuter)
#3 2005 Jamis Dakar 2.0 (my MTB)
#4 2006 Trek 520 (for pulling my daughter around)
#5 1999 Santana Tandem


----------



## scottzj

I have I believe to be around 8.

Super V Cannondale
M5 Cannondale
Felt F95
Scwhinn S10 full XTR
Haro mt bike (wifes)
1987 GT Performer
1987 Haro Master
1980 Street Beat


----------



## bikefiend3

At my age (72):


1954 Indian Princess 3-speed (restored)
1975 Peugeot Mixtre 10-speed Record du Monde (nice bike!)
Windsor Wellington 3.0 24 speed road bike (hardly ride that)
Rixie German Torpedo 3-speed hubbed ladies bike. (Racks and all that)
Pashley Princess Sovereign 5-speed black ladies (Nice)
Huffy Nel Lusso (Nellie) single speed Cruiser.
Now I am awaiting:
Schwinn ladies deluxe 7-speed Nexus hubbed Cruiser Retro 50,s style Green.
Motorbecane Cafe Express 8-speed . 
Is that enough??
Probably not.(I Got a fetish for bikes!)


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I'm now up to 4 bikes.. In order of acquisition.

KHS XC604 
KHS Flite 900 team
KHS Solo One
2010 Cannondale Super Six


----------



## JimmyORCA

JimmyORCA said:


> A little update after 6 months.
> 
> 
> Additon
> 2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
> 2011 Look 695SR DI2 (on order still waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


2010 Garmin Felt AR1 with 7900 for xmas


----------



## Zachariah

Currently TWO:

2009 Cannondale CAAD 9/7
2010 Giant Anthem X2

Next bike will be a a full Carbon (yet to be named) with full Campy Record 11. Currently accepting donations for build....


----------



## arshak

bikefiend3 said:


> At my age (72):
> 
> 
> 1954 Indian Princess 3-speed (restored)
> 1975 Peugeot Mixtre 10-speed Record du Monde (nice bike!)
> Windsor Wellington 3.0 24 speed road bike (hardly ride that)
> Rixie German Torpedo 3-speed hubbed ladies bike. (Racks and all that)
> Pashley Princess Sovereign 5-speed black ladies (Nice)
> Huffy Nel Lusso (Nellie) single speed Cruiser.
> Now I am awaiting:
> Schwinn ladies deluxe 7-speed Nexus hubbed Cruiser Retro 50,s style Green.
> Motorbecane Cafe Express 8-speed .
> Is that enough??
> Probably not.(I Got a fetish for bikes!)


Good for you! Am afraid that I am down to 10 bikes as I sold one in my stable. Getting the itch again for a new ride. Maybe this year??? :idea: :aureola: 
Bridgestone '87
De Rosa Track bike '86
Atala SLX '86
Ritchey 'Cross bike '98
Garsi Time Trail funny bike '97
Canondale Caad 4000 '98
K2 Razorback 1999
Custom Aluminium (Scandium) 98
Custom Ti Road 2005
Custom Ti 'Cross 2008


----------



## JimmyORCA

2010 Wilier Imperiale with Super Record 11
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold with Super Record 11
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti group
2009 Stevens SLR
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record
Giant TCR Advance Ultegra
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2009 Orbea Alma WCS with XTR and Reynold Wheels
Additon
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4 
2011 Look 695SR DI2 (on order still waiting!!!)
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 and DV46c


----------



## DaveG

*4+*

1999 Marin Vicenza with Campy Veloce triple
1997 Coppi Genuis with 2005 Campy Centaur
2002 Torelli Brainza with Centaur
2008? Douglas Matrix with SRAM Rival

Except for the Marin, these where all impulsive ebay frame purchses that I built up myself. I ride them all about equally depending on mood and terrain


----------



## bikefiend3

*more bikes*

nice bikes ;expensive. i still think the pashleys are the best. only my opinion.


----------



## Herkwo

*2 Road and 1 MTB*

2005 Airborne Manhattan Project (Ti & Carbon)
2010 Colnago CX-1
1999 Schwinn Homegrown (In Bassboat Blue)


----------



## arshak

I agree. Got the itch for high end bikes when I was a starving student and racing on the road and could not afford them then. Now that I am in my 40's, trying to satisfy that itch. Kinda pathetic as I do not have the time to train like that anymore


----------



## Fishbike

Love to buy 'em, plan 'em, build 'em and most of all ride 'em: 


2009 Custom Davidson
2009 Salsa Casseroll
2008 Moots Vamoots
2008 Orbea Orca
2007 Specialized Ruby
2005 Serotta Fierte
2004 Viner Comp
????? Hans Schneider
2001 Specialized Expedition
1977 Raleigh Grand Prix


----------



## beeristasty

05 Litespeed Solano - primary ride
01 Schwinn Homegrown Pro Limited - collecting dust due to logistical/transportation constraints
99 Schwinn Moab 2 - relegated to in-town-beater status

Maybe a carbon frame in the near/moderate future. Moderate/far future may see a return to the trails with a full-susser... if I can get it to the trails.


----------



## Bullvine

I have 2 and love em both..

2008 Caad 9/5 

1985 Centurion gogo Shimano 600 a quarter century of flawless shifting :cornut:


----------



## roadie92

2008 Cannondale System Six
2006 Cannondale CAAD 8
Cannondale CAAD 4
2004 Cannondale Jekyll
2005 Specialized Hard Rock Sport
1974 Schwinn Varsity


----------



## ericTheHalf

I'm just gettin' by with the minimum now:

1 road bike
1 mountain bike
1 cyclocross 
1 track
1 fixed gear road
1 old funny TT bike


----------



## superflychief

Mine:
Specialized Roubaix Elite
Specialized Enduro SL
Specialized Stumpjumper
Older Kona hardtail that I built from frame up with all kinds of high end gear. Use it to pull our Chariot
My wife:
Colnago Primavera
Specialized FSR XC


----------



## MX304

Right now I have 2:
Older Cannondale road bike
Single speed bike under construction based on one of the Chinese carbon frames.

If I like the carbon frame I will probably convert it to be my geared road bike next year and build two more bikes. I want to build a custom steel TT bike along the lines of the British Bicycles frame. I also want to build a steel frame / carbon fork touring bike with disc brakes.


----------



## calle_betis

1991 Giant ATX MTB
2006 Masi Nouva Strada/105
2008 Colnago CLX/SRAM Force.

I'm done buying bikes until the kiddies are out of college. I dropped some coin on my last bike.


----------



## aries14

2010 Madone 5.1
2010 Niner One 9
2011 Niner Air 9
2008 Ellsworth TRUTH
2008 TREK 8500 (Sold)
2005 TREK 6700 (For Sale)


----------



## arshak

10. 5 road, 2 'cross, 1 MTB, 1 track, 1 TT


----------



## cantride55

2003 Colnago Dream Lux
2005 Dave Lloyd ready to become a fixed
2006 Look 386i 
2006 Bianchi Reparto Corse
2008 Look 586
2009 Time Vxrs world star
Partially stating this to motivate me to sell a couple (3/4)this year however there are worse addictions.


----------



## eekase

*Three that I ride..*

I've got the 3 listed @ the bottom, plus:
Trek 700 Aluminum MT bike (quite old)
Litespeed Archon titanium frame to be sold soon
C'dale 6-13 to be sold soon


----------



## screwylouie2day

Specialized Tarmac 
Salsa Big MaMa full suspension mountain bike


----------



## belvedere86

1 road bike:

Fuji Team Issue 2007 with sram force

An american bike for an euro dude


----------



## Zachariah

2009 Cannondale CAAD 9/7 - Full Ultegra...16lbs:










2010 Giant Anthem X2 - SRAM XO, Shimano XTR...21.9lbs:










I can't GET ENOUGH of either...!!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

2010 Wilier Imperiale with Super Record 11
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold with Super Record 11
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti group
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record
Giant TCR Advance Ultegra
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2009 Orbea Alma WCS with XTR and Reynold Wheels
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4 
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 and DV46c
Project coming soon  
2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 (in the mail)


----------



## nOOky

The ones in my signature, plus the gf has two bikes taking up valuable garage space. That's 7 total, 6 bought from my LBS by the way


----------



## Cni2i

JimmyORCA said:


> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with Super Record 11
> 2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold with Super Record 11
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti group
> 2009 Stevens SLR with RED
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record
> Giant TCR Advance Ultegra
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2009 Orbea Alma WCS with XTR and Reynold Wheels
> 2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
> 2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 and DV46c
> Project coming soon
> 2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 (in the mail)


Wow. Nice stable. Man, I felt guilty having two road bikes


----------



## Courageous Lion

*Never enough...*

Let's see, 3 Aegis Victories from what I was a distributor. 
1 Trek 6.9 Madone 2008
1 Trek USPS Team 2000
1 Trek Cyclocross
1 Specialized Cyclocross
1 FSC Road bike
1 Fuji Team Roadbike 
1 Fuji Team Mountainbike
1 Raleigh Moutainbike
1 Cannondale Comfort bike
1 Scapin Avus
1 BH G5
1 Felt F1 SL
1 Giant TCR
1 Velum Elemente
1 Scott C1 Pro
1 Leader TT bike
1 1978 Puch Maxima
I'm seriously considering a Cannondale System Six

Do I have enough? (Twenty)


----------



## arshak

N= n+1.


----------



## Optimus

One for the open road
One for the trainer
And thinking of getting one more, cuz I've never had CF b4


----------



## Equibelle

*Too many bikes*

We have way too many. Some were inherited when my mentor passed away. My husband used to build frames in another life, and recently came out of "retirement" to build me a crit bike which is the best of the lot. 

Me:
1970+ Holdsworth Competition
1970+ Raleigh Track 
1990 or 91 Colnago Superissimo (rode for 18 years and waiting for new paint)
2000 GF HooKooEKoo
2003 DeBernardi 
2003 LiteSpeed Blade
2003 Specialized S Works M4 Team Festina edition
2006 LiteSpeed Road (?)
2006 Cervelo P3 TT
200? Specialized S Works Tricross 
2008? LiteSpeed Road (?)
2010 Custom Steel Criterium (husband's last build) 

Hubby
1888 vintage something or other 
1970+ Woodward
1988 Own built steel lugged criterium bike
1988 Own built steel lugged funny bike (TT)
2000 Trek MTB ??
200? Jamis Full Suspension
2010 Own built steel lugged cross bike


----------



## pushpull

tihsepa said:


> Four old Schwinn's Pre-War.


I'd like to see pictures of these. Also, which war? Not sure when Schwinn was established, but we've been involved in at least 9 wars that I can think of since bicycles were invented. Guessing you were'nt around for a few of them, but you need to be more specific  


Random off-topic FYI:

American Civil War (1861-1865) 
Spanish-American War (1898) 
World War One (1917-1918) 
World War Two (1941-1945) 
Korean War (1950-1953) 
Vietnam War (1965-1975) 
Persian Gulf War (1990-1991) 
Afghanistan War (2001-?) 
Iraq War (2003-?)


----------



## Dereck

Me
Custom geometry and paint Bob Jackson, lugged 753
Gunnar Sport, custom paint
Black singlespeed, for shopping etc

Spousal Unit
Gunnar Sport, custom paint
Blue 'nearly a beach cruiser' with 3 speed, for shopping and going to work.

Old English saying:
'Beware the guy with but bike. He might know what it's for'


----------



## ocean-ro

3 bikes in my garage
Cannondale Six Carbon 5
Scott Sportster P1
Specialized Rockhopper


----------



## latman

luckily my wife never looks on here so I can say 12 in the garage (+ another frame) and 3 at my factory getting paint/rebuilds, but 4 in the garage are not mine !


----------



## Equibelle

We're all just a bunch of bike junkies. Least it's a healthy obcession!


----------



## JimmyORCA

*2011 update*

2011 Orbea Orca Gold Di2 with Reynolds DV46C
2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record with Hyperon 2
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4 
2010 Delta 7 with 2011 Super Record and Hyperon 2
2010 Wilier Imperiale with Super Record 11
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic White edition Super Record and Limited Edittion Lightweight
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
2009 Giant TCR Advance Ultegra
2008 Orbea Alma WCS with XTR and Reynolds Carbon Wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record


----------



## thebikingcello

I have a Felt F95(first real bike in my life)
then I have a fancy mountain bike coming in next week at the shop I work at. A Marin Nail Trail(26in, not the more expensive 29er).

So 2 nice bikes. then I need to fix up my cheap hybrid bike for a beater and then I am making a Single speed POS bike form 1990(my dad's) with 26in wheels for a cheaper beater if my first beater is not worth fixing.

I want to add a fixie and a vintage SS one day but not any time soon. I bought 2 new bikes this year for 900 bucks and now about 1100 bucks for the mountain bike.


----------



## Rusted Angel

I only have one road bike but I do have a few BMX and a MTN bike.

Thinking about a second road bike...


----------



## krott5333

2

MTB: Trek 820 (yeah, I'm Elite, what can I say)
Road: KHS Flite 320 (I apparently must have bikes with "20" in the model number)


----------



## jsk0307

2 bikes. One road and one MTB.


----------



## GT3

2009 Trek 1.5
2010 Specialized Secteur 
2010 Devinci Milano


----------



## graymoment

2009 Quintana Roo Seduza TT with several aftermarket modifications
Triumph IronHorse loaner bike
Vintage Bianchi that I cannot ID


----------



## stumiller

4, three bianchi's in pic and Titus ML


----------



## i4yue

*bikes i have*

3
ted williams road
cruiser
and a mongoos mountain bike(broken)

all 3 bikes are worth prolly less then $100


----------



## fermatd

Not counting my wife's huffy, just one. The guy I bought my bike from had at least three and he wanted to have a little more room.


----------



## avmech

3:
2003 Trek 5200 bought used
1988 Schwinn Circuit bought new
1990 Schwinn CrissCross bought new


----------



## ocean-ro

3 Road,MTB,Hybrid


----------



## veloron

1 old steel frame track bike 
1 mid 80s Diamond Back mountain bike
1 early 80s Santana tandem
2002 Litespeed Classic w/Chorus


----------



## voodooguy

Well, I would have 5, but gave 2 away to my sons:
Scattante CFR road~ to my youngest son
VooDoo Bizango (last year steel frames made in the states) to my oldest son
Cervelo R5 for those road rides
Salsa Casseroll to commute
Some unknown straight bar hardtail that my son picked up that needs some tweaking and would be good for those short jaunts to the grocery store


----------



## lucaslmason

*3*

I have three, which puts me at one per month I've been into cycling. I got into it by trading a little bit of nothing for a Bianchi Sport SX. Not top of the line but better than anything I'd ever ridden. Then found another Sport SX on craigslist for $100, so of course I bought it. Then came across a Specialized Sirrus for $150. Couldn't pass them up. Now the wife has set the limit to three for 6 months.... I have a feeling I will reach double digits someday.


----------



## RedAggie03

My fiancee and I currently have 4 bikes total, she has a Gary Fisher MTB and a LeMond. I have a 2009 Gary Fisher Marlin and a unknown Canadian frame road bike that I'm trying to decide if I should save or trash.


----------



## mortenfyhn

Four.

• Recent-ish GT Avalanche 2.0. Got it from my parents back when I only rode for commuting and other transportation. Now I strictly use it for actual off-road. (It's also been my 'spare' for whenever the old bikes fall apart.

• 1984 Nishiki International. The bike that got me into cycling, and the bike I use the most. It really belongs to my father, I've just fixed it up after it sitting in the garage for ages. Back in the day, he rode it with me in a child seat.

• Late seventies or early eighties DBS Internazionale (Norwegian brand) steel racing bike. Bought used, and I need tyres (tubulars) to be able to ride it. The previous owner supposedly rode Trondheim-Oslo with it (a 540 km race in Norway).

• A DBS Winner, with north road bars, purchased at a flea market for less than the price of a pint. With new shift cables and a new brake cable hanger, it rides nicely. It would be almost silent if it wasn't for the creaking coil-spring saddle.

I've got plans to get a modern road bike as well.


----------



## eddie415

currently (4 ) 1. 03' Bianchi Eros 2. 02' Turner XCE 3. 93' Specialized crossroads (drop bar) 4. 99 schwinn Moab. Just sold: 79' Puch Marco Polo, 99' GF sugar 3, 99 Rocky mountain Hammer Race. Very first serious bought new bike 87 Schwinn Cimarron. As many as 20 bikes through the years I have owned and sold


----------



## kleinmantra

I have
Bianch alfana road
spec roubaix expert
ibis mojo sl xt
wife
klein attitude
spec roubaix expert


----------



## jgi27

Right now I have:

road bike
beach cruiser
2 BMX's 
and about 6 unassembled BMX frames 

with all the spare parts I have, I can probably build 3-4 more bikes


----------



## AMCman10

I have 3 main rides. For road I have a Motobecane Vent Noir (which I love). For trail and downhill I have Kona Stuff and a Cannondale cyclocross bike. Do beach cruisers count? I've got a few of them too for when I'm in Ocean City and just want to cruise around!


----------



## Wood Devil

Just the one. Even if I had all the money in the world, I'd probably only have one super bike, a backup rain bike, and perhaps a decent mountain bike for when I want to get dirty.


----------



## m_s

Two cross bikes, a 29er HT, and a fixie.


----------



## jmitro

2011 Bianchi Coast to Coast Via Nirone 7, Shimano 105 - purchased new
2005 Giant TCR Advanced T-mobile team bike with Dura-Ace; ebay purchase


----------



## grinder75

Giant Anthem x29r
Sette Xion Hybrid


----------



## Paulyester

Just a road and a MTB. Thinking about getting a race bike


----------



## 3forcarter

Rocky Mountain Fusion + a 2011 Trek 2.1


----------



## Tripleblack

Nothing compared to what some of you guys have but here is my list:


'10 Fuji Roubaix ACR 1.0
'11 Trek 1.2
'96 GT Pantera hardtail (I LOVE this bike, and get compliments on it when I take it out, it's not a Zaskar but still.)

4 other GT's that I keep for when my friends want to go on night rides around the city or to hit the trails.

And I'm planning on getting a Cervelo S2 before the start of next summer. Time to save up!


----------



## Archbob

I have 2
A 7-speed crusier
A GT 5 series road bike
Gonna sell the crusier and get another older road bike model to put tires on and make into a cross bike.


----------



## Libraio

Two; an '09 Trek District I fitted with an Alfine 8speed to commute and a '10 Kona Honky Tonk for the weekend training rides. Love the belt drive but the steel frame of the Kona is so much more comfortable than the aluminium frame of the Trek. On the lookout for a steel framed cross bike at the moment.


----------



## dirtythirtyfour

2011 Giant Defy 2 (upgrading running gear in the off season)
2011 Fuji Tahoe 3.0


----------



## goletacycler

2011 Raleigh Revenio 3.0
2011 Trek Cheap mountain bike mostly for when it rains.


----------



## brewster

'91 Tommasini Diamante-Record
'90 Rossin Prestige-Chorus
'06 De Rosa Merak (frame)
'07 Surly Long Haul Trucker-XT
'93 Cannondale 3.0 MTB (frame)
'56 Montgomery Ward Hawthorne
'80ish Sansui (lugged garage sale find, now a fixie)
'84 Schwinn Predator BMX (my bike BITD, building for my son)
'89 Haro Group 1 BMX (collector)
'83 Skyway Streetbeat NOS (frame/collector)

I guess that makes 10.


----------



## Wbraun88

+1 for another Raleigh Revenio 3.0 

And when I get my fat signing bonus for my new job, I'll likely add a carbon BMC to the lineup


----------



## marckap

Mine are listed below.


----------



## tgrider

Trek 6000 MTB
Trek Madone 5.2
Trek Equinox 9.5

Can you guess what brand my LBS sells?


----------



## JimmyORCA

*Update*

Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
Giant TCR Advance Ultegra
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold 
with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2009 Orbea Alma WCS with XTR and Reynold Carbon Clincher
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4 
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 and DV46c
2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
2011 Orbea ORCA GOLD DI2 with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher


----------



## meeshu

*Two bikes . . for now*

A couple of years ago, I had eight bikes (mixture of road, hybrid and mountain) briefly.

Now I have two road bikes. One bike has a triple crank with flat handle bars and is for sale, and the other bike has a compact crank with drop bars. The compact bike is currently out of commission as it needs new derailleur cable and housing.


----------



## jr59

Custom Spectrum Ti
Custom Davidson touring
Surly CC 

Thinking about a Trek Sawyer to be built with a set of rolhoff hubs


----------



## cwg_at_opc

not enough. i've been ignoring this thread because thinking about what i have and what i want just makes me depressed(not really, but the bike-lust is building...)

have:
- Yeti Kokopelli
- trek 7000(set up for commuting)
- Cervelo s1
- QR Caliente

want:
- track bike
- ss cross
- stupid light climbing bike
- fs 29er


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

5 titanium bikes
4 mountainbikes (1999 Litespeed Obed, 2007 Merlin Works 4.0, 2004 Moots YBB and 2004 Hilset custom) 

and one road bike, a 2001 Litespeed Vortex


----------



## Manning

Road bike:
'86ish Schwinn Super Sport. It's got lots of miles on it. Was raced by a Cat 2 rider for 1 year before I got it and started racing way BITD. Would like to get something like a Felt Z5. 

Mtb:
'02 Schwinn Homegrown comp HT
'03 Kona Bear FS
'86ish Mongoose John Tomac, converted to SS


----------



## Elfstone

I have two road bikes and one mountain bike, that make three all togther.

Peace


----------



## PatrickVeg

1993 Trek 820 MADE IN AMERICA>>>
2007 Trek 7.2 Hybrid... 
2007 Dahon Folding Mariner (great bike)
2011 Trek Madone 4.7 (four days new!) 

But from the sounds of things - I need more!


----------



## Topher

2008 Merlin CR works
2005 Cannondale six/13
1995(ish) Lemond Buenos Aires retrofit with S/S couplers

Bob Jackson World Tour - Touring 
Leader 735 TT bike

Up next - saving the pennies for a Parlee Z5, and some kind of hardtail MTB.


----------



## eplanajr

Three bikes now.. about to become four...

ME:
2009 Spec. Allez
(about to add a commuter)

WIFE:
2004 Spec. Sirrus
200X Nishiki MTB bike

ME PREVIOUSLY:
2004 Kona Stinky
2004 Spec. Bighit
2007 Spec Sirrus
2004 Lemond Mallot Jaude (I wish I still had this bike, it got wrecked. Such a cool bike)
1983 Nishiki Century (Should have kept this one as my commuter....)


----------



## angang

1 Road
1 Mountain
Both kids and wife have MTBs as well
None worth much - I am poor.


----------



## aellaguno

I have 1 MTB (BMC Fourstroke) 1 Road (BMC Promachine).. Im planning on spending $4k, not sure if I should sell my Promachine and get a Really nice road dream bike or by an entry TT bike. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## metalheart

1996 Merckx Corsa
Holland Exogrid on the way


----------



## Capt.Canuck

2 mtn bikes now one road bike.


----------



## korbs

vicious cycles electric warrior
09 salsa fargo
soul cycles dillinger 29er
vicious cycles metal guru 26er
1968 Schwinn Twinn


----------



## rasputinlv

I only have one


----------



## Bridgestone

rasputinlv said:


> I only have one


I am so sorry! I will pray for you.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

rasputinlv said:


> I only have one


Nothing wrong with that. 

For sure when the need and/or the opportunity arise(s) you may get another one to add to your stable.:thumbsup:


----------



## taterhed

wife: Guru, Trek hybrid
me: 3 junk road/mtn bikes from pawn shops all<!00 total. Including an old paramount Alum Uhg.


----------



## taterhed

'course I'm trying really hard to build up a Guru or Bianchi inf. or pinarello or R848...

sigh.

donations gladly accepted. ; ]


----------



## surfndav

3

Look 566









Yeti ASR









Yeti 575


----------



## misterha

2010 raleigh rush hour
2010 Ridley Compact
1980s Performance Vitesse
Half build Giant Talon mtb


----------



## DrD

Just two for me - my old MTB set up as a commuter and my road bike


----------



## JCork

A 2011 Trek 4500, a '75 Schwinn Varsity frame, and an unkown 70's-80's Bianchi, which I will create a thread to try and identify once I have enough posts. :thumbsup:


----------



## duz10s

Colnago C59 with Campy SR
Giant TCR Advanced SL 2010 with Dura Ace
Giant STP 0 2009 model


----------



## Peter_leo

2 mountain bikes, on full suspension and another a hardtail.


----------



## north4827

5 bikes not including my wife's or kids: 2 mountain, two cross, one road. How many do I need. See the rules...n+1, where n is my current bike count.


----------



## dannyjames1684

2: 

KHS Alite 40 MTB

Vilano Tuono 

Both very low-level entry bikes that allowed me to get into this sport and start loving it while not hating my empty bank account


----------



## LowriderS10

A mountain bike in Canada and a road bike in Korea


----------



## benjaminhoffman

*Too Many*

I have quite a number of bikes that I picked up over the years as I found good deals. My wife has gotten a lot more understanding since our 14 year old son is now tall enough to ride my bicycles, so it seem more like we each have 5 instead of me having 10  One of my hobbies is fixing bicycles, so it is easy to find good deals and fix them up myself. 

My Bikes:
Litespeed Arenberg (Road)
Marin Portafino (Road)
1989 Bianchi (Road)
1995? Trek (Road) - converted to single speed
Early 2000s Gary Fisher (MTB) - No Suspension converted to single speed
Trek Fuel 80 (MTB) - Full Suspension
Trek 4400 SE (MTB) - Hardtail
Raleigh Insight (MTB) - No Suspension
EV Warrior (Electric Cruiser)
Dahon Folding 3 speed

My Wife's:
Giant (Hybrid/Comfort)
Specialized Langster (Road SS)
Gravity Pro 30 (Road)

I have been using this site for quite a while to research bicycles, so I figured it was about time I posted something.

Ben


----------



## Eli

2 and one more in the works.

2008 Titus Racer X ti
2010 Salsa Vaya
2006 Merlin Works CR (just won on ebay) may sell the vaya when it's built.


----------



## bghill

*To many bikes*

2 for me
3 for the wife
2 for the son
1 for the daughter


----------



## M0wgl!

I own a Trek Mountain Track 820 that has been with me for 5 years!


----------



## w-g

4 MTBs and a 1 roadie for me. 2x MTB and BMX for son, MTB for daughter, MTB for wife. And.... The N+1 rule will always be followed.


----------



## MRM1

Five and a half + 1 Frame

Intense Spider XVP Mt Bike
Giant Trance 2
Old Haro Hardtail Mt Bike
Felt Z100 road
Adams Trail-a-bike for the 4 year old
K2 Attack 2.0 Mt Bike Frame

And taking delivery of a new 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 3 tomorrow 

(wife says something has to go)


----------



## Bugeater61

Cannondale R500 CAAD5
Trek 4300
Trek 7200 (wifes)

I hope to add a new Cannondale to the stable this fall, I just can't figure out which one SuperSix CAAD10, or Synapse. Discisions are tough.


----------



## sti-spec c

The most bikes that I have ever had at this same time was 4. 3 hardtails and 1 road bike. If you can afford another bike then go for it. Every bike that I have ever owned had a history and memories behind it.


----------



## iclypso

One less than I had this time last night. Around 0130 this morning, I awoke due to a noise outside - I figured it was the downstairs neighbor letting his dog out on the patio and just rolled over. But something didn't sound right and I was starting to get up when I heard someone in the street in front of my apartment say in a loud whisper, "Did you get it?" Then the telltale sound of the metal scraping asphalt: my fixed gear's toecage on the ground! Some creep climbed up to my second story patio and stole my bike right off the rack, handed it down to an accomplice (I assume) and took off. My fiance and I were sleeping 10ft away with our sliding glass door open. Ballsy much? We're still in disbelief. So I guess the answer is 5, er, 4 bikes in the stable.


----------



## ecub

Madone 6.7 SSL
Top Fuel 9.9 SSL
Madone 4.7
Cannondale KillerV 500

Trying to sell the Madone 4.7 & the Cannondale. Only need/want 2, road & mtb.


----------



## Erion929

iclypso said:


> One less than I had this time last night. Around 0130 this morning, I awoke due to a noise outside - I figured it was the downstairs neighbor letting his dog out on the patio and just rolled over. But something didn't sound right and I was starting to get up when I heard someone in the street in front of my apartment say in a loud whisper, "Did you get it?" Then the telltale sound of the metal scraping asphalt: my fixed gear's toecage on the ground! Some creep climbed up to my second story patio and stole my bike right off the rack, handed it down to an accomplice (I assume) and took off. My fiance and I were sleeping 10ft away with our sliding glass door open. Ballsy much? We're still in disbelief. So I guess the answer is 5, er, 4 bikes in the stable.



That's effed up, man! I'd love to track those MF'ers down and shove a baseball bat up their pieholes . Oh, wait, that's no way for a dentist to talk :blush2:

Sorry to read 

**


----------



## CyclingVirtual

4 Bikes
Road Race bike
Training Bike
Hack/Winter Bike
Mountain Bike


----------



## Guest

I only have one (Trek 7.3 FX, configured for touring/commuting), a second en route (Bikes Direct, Windsor Knight).

While shopping for a road bike I visited several shops. Bikes in my price range were consistently out of stock in my size. I decided might as well gamble with Bikes Direct and risk getting a bike that doesn't fit well than purchase one from a shop I already know doesn't fit well... 

I did ended up picking up some shoes/clipless pedals (new for me), some clothing, and a trainer (It's not good for my budget that I have a Performance Bike 500m from my home... ). I also ordered some bike-specific tools from Amazon which have already arrived. 

I've used the trainer to help get used to the clipless pedals, and play with my cleat positioning. The trainer + proper tools have also made tuning my Trek Hybrid much easier. I can test shifting under load and make adjustments on the spot vs tweaking the derailers with a crappy compact multitool, riding around for a while testing shifts, riding back home, adjust some more, rinse and repeat.... 

My plan with the Bikes Direct Bike is to assemble it and tune it up and optimizing the fit as much as I can with it parked on the trainer before taking it on the road. I'll then coast over to Performance Bike, have the mechanics double-check my work, and likely purchase a new stem. From what I've read, the stock stem on the Knight should be the right size I need to perfect the handlebar reach on my FX too, so hopefully I can still use that one, which is nice. 

Given my personality and how I've gotten involved in other hobbies, I envision a "pipeline" of upgrades in my future, which involves me periodically swapping out parts on the BD bike as I find good deals. Then the old, still functional components will "trickle down" to the FX, or some other bike I rationalize purchasing as a "host", lol


----------



## mrbigisbudgood

2011 Santa Cruz Nickel
2011 Roubaix SL2 Apex
2009 Jamis Coda Elite
2007 Felt Chronic


----------



## keihoop

*One..do I need more?*


----------



## Getoutandbike

Have two in mine. A Cervelo and a Storck.


----------



## ricz

*Just a few...*

Mine:
Kuota Kredo Ultra - full sram red w/ sram s40 wheels
Motobecane - sram force w / easton TT wheels
2012 C'dale RZ 120
2000 GT 
Family has bikes too.


----------



## Cni2i

*My two current rides....*

*Cento Uno Superleggera*: 










*Tarmac Pro SL3*:


----------



## roost812

Three, a MTB a fews yrs old. A 1987 schwinn super sport rode bike that i purchased new in '87 and a 1972 schwinn beach cruiser that i rebuilt...


----------



## dklimek

I have some basic bikes I started with until I find a roadbike to buy (hopefully this weekend):

For my mountain bike: Diamondback response 
For my "road" type bike is my single speed mongoose cachet.


----------



## Wojo4710

Just 2. My old Mountain bike that is far too neglected and my Quintana Roo tri bike that is my daily ride.


----------



## tate

i just bought a 2011 gaint defy advance 3 . got the 2011 gaint trance 2 mtb. this past spring.if i get hooked ill get a more race ready road bike by spring time hopefully..


----------



## red elvis

red elvis said:


> i have a 2010 giant defy 2. originally came with a triple crankset (fsa omega) but i switched it to a shimano 105 compact. the rest are stock plus speedplay pedals and bontrager computer and cages.(page 7)


and this is my bike now twelve months after. the only thing i kept from my original bike were the pedals, the bottle cages and the computer.


----------



## Ripton

Cannondale CAAD8 105
Cannondale Prophet (Do it all MTB)
Marin Quake (DH MTB)
Redline Flight (BMX)

and one each for for Mrs Ripton and the three mini Riptons.


----------



## nestacio

Two, and one on the way. The one on the way will be my first road bike.

'92 Specialized Rockhopper
'02 Specialized Stumpjumper M4
'11 Lynskey R230 Rival

A couple of observations about (possibly) owning more bikes; I tend to go "all in" when it comes to things I'm interested in so I can see acquiring a few more rides in the stable. It all comes down to curiosity and an evolution of taste, riding preferences, and growth in knowledge about the hobby... things I hope to develop as I read about others' experiences and add to my own.

The only thing stopping me is probably the same thing stopping many enthusiasts on these forums - bikes are one of several hobbies (passions) that I follow, and consequently have to keep 'fed' financially lol. The other two being photography (I have a $7K Leica M9 and assorted lenses which are $4K each) and headphone audio.

It's only a matter of time. I don't have a carbon bike (yet). Thank the lord the internet has forums for us crazy types to exchange discoveries, and inspire and promote envy and covetous glances amongst each other.


----------



## Spec7

We've got a bike er two here......

Road
'06 Kestrel Talon SL
'05(I think) Trek 1500 (the wife's)
'05 Specialized Allez Elite frame/fork<- need to sell

Mountain
'10 Gary Fisher Rumblefish 1 29'r
'10 Trek Fuel EX8 (the wife's)
'07 Trek Fuel EX8 
'02 KHS Solo1 SS
'02 Santa Cruz Chameleon
'98 Voodoo Bantu

General
'11 Fat Tire Ale cruiser

Unless it say's (the wife's) they are all mine.


----------



## aengbretson

I think I'm at five:


2011 Cannondale SuperSix (road)
2011 Argon 18 E-112 (TT)
2009 Stevens Prestige (CX)
2010 Kona Band Wagon (single speed commuter)
1991 Giant Perigee (winter/bad weather bike)

I'm about to change careers which will guarantee a move from my current city. I can't wait to box them all up!


----------



## baldmanrunning

Here's my answer...


----------



## agroudan

I am up to five (as of last night)

1990 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp
1991 Paramount OS (Waterford)
1996 Cannondale F1000
2007 Yeti ASR-SL
2011 Cervelo R3


----------



## mbSpecZD

*My bikes*

1993: Specialized Epic Pro Carbon (Dura ace STI)
2009: Decathlon RockRider 8.1 (French) ok...not my favorite ride
2011: Trek Madone 5.2


----------



## duriangd96

Current on Stable..( I need help!)


1998 Litespeed Liege
1979 Trek 900
1995 Bianchi Campione
2000 Bianchi Boron XL
2001 Tomassini Tecnos
2000 Colnago Tecnos
2011 Focus Izalco Team replica
2007 Surley Traverle's Check
2002 Specialized FSR pro
2002 KHS Tandem
2006 Motobecane SS
2001 Gios Compact PRO

Strategically Deployed Overseas 
1999 Specialzed FSR M4
1996 Trek 7000


----------



## V.Rossi46

As of right now I have three:

Trek 4300 MTB
Transit Franklin Commuter
Trek 2.1 (first road bike I just got it today!)


----------



## oliver79

2 race bikes and 1 mountainbike


----------



## williamguy

S-Works Tarmac SL3 Project Black 2011 (Mine)
S-Works Tarmac SL3 Contador 2010 (Dad's)
KHS Flite 2000 (Dad's)
Marin Verona (Mine - Now my sister's)
3 x GT Aggresors (2xSisters and Mum's)
Cannondale Trail 29er (Sister)
Old Old Jamis Ranger (Dad)
Diamondback ? (Mine)


----------



## Ratser

F.Moser Sprinter ('98-'99)
E.Merckx Elite ('02)
Suzico Eagle MTB ('93-'94)


----------



## jwskaterboy

I have 2 rideable bikes and one taken apart to do major work on. But I believe the number you should have is N+1


----------



## Pedro S

1 road and 1 MTB.

2010 Trek 4300 Disk
2011 Trek 2.3

Considering replacements for the MTB. Perhaps a 29er. Or maybe keep the MTB and get some sort of on/off road touring bike. Too many bikes not enough money.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Just have my SR02, hoping to add a mtb and a ss, to the stable.


----------



## crazymonkey71

3, almost 4
1986 Bridgestone 400
2009 Scott Addict R4
2007 Seven Sola Steel (singlespeed, rigid)

Looking at a new Niner One 9


----------



## jpaschal01

I have 2:
2011 Felt Z85 road bike (bought in July)
2011 Felt Q620 hardtail mountain bike (bought yesterday)

The mountain bike got its first trail action today. So much fun!




---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.036720,-96.833296


----------



## ackie

Six ;-)


----------



## sabre32sloop

My wife and I have 12.


----------



## Bikephelps

I have:
Colnago E1
2 Specialized S-Works Roubaix
Ritchey Breakaway cross
Waterford mountain / cross
Waterford 2200 single speed
Colnago Master (frame only)
My wife has:
Colnago C-50
Specialized SWorks Roubaix
Giant TCR Advanced
Guerciotti single speed
Gunner cross
Ritchey Breakaway cross
We also have a Co Motion Speedster tandem.
And yes, we ride them all.


----------



## trip221

Cervelo S2
Trek 8000
really old POS beach cruiser
Electra Amsterdam cruiser for my wife


----------



## hecbom

*How Manny Bikes in your stable*

Bianchi TT Record
Bianchi EV4 Record
Cannodale Cadd8 ( all Chorus)
Pinarello Stelvio all Chorus
1970 Coppi Campionissimo (first race bike)
Last of the Scwinn Moab MT Bike
Wiliers Cento 1 (son's bike)
Guerciotti Team Replica on its way soon (super record)


----------



## cantride55

Updated stable,
2003 Colnago Dream Lux
2008 Cervelo R3 sl
2009 Time Ulteam Worldstar 
2012 Look 586 sl -which will soon be traded for a Cervelo SLC-sl


----------



## Antonelli

Why bother listing out your bikes?? Just post pictures. We wanna SEE the bikes!


----------



## cantride55

To post pic.'s means I need to take them to the beauty shop before taking pictures. That kinda sounds like work. It's a good idea though as I no longer have a couple that I wish I had a picture of. Sounds like a good "next project".


----------



## mtnroadie

Here you go...



got a few more in various build stages.


----------



## Travisk

Three:

Specialized Transition 
Specialized Tricross (single-speed) 
Specialized Allez 

Its been fairly by chance that the entire stable is Specialized...

T


----------



## Bill Bikie

pushpull said:


> I'd like to see pictures of these. Also, which war? Not sure when Schwinn was established, but we've been involved in at least 9 wars that I can think of since bicycles were invented. Guessing you were'nt around for a few of them, but you need to be more specific
> 
> 
> Random off-topic FYI:
> 
> American Civil War (1861-1865)
> Spanish-American War (1898)
> World War One (1917-1918)
> World War Two (1941-1945)
> Korean War (1950-1953)
> Vietnam War (1965-1975)
> Persian Gulf War (1990-1991)
> Afghanistan War (2001-?)
> Iraq War (2003-?)


Not to split hairs...but the Civil War was a war with ourselves. We're wern't a country yet, but the Revolutionary War was a war with another country.


----------



## OHroadie

I love than pic Mtnroadie....

Specialized stumpy HT
Niner Air Carbon HT
Pinarello FP6
Orbea Orca Gold


----------



## mtnroadie

OHroadie said:


> I love than pic Mtnroadie....
> 
> Specialized stumpy HT
> Niner Air Carbon HT
> Pinarello FP6
> Orbea Orca Gold


Thanks, I spent the summer building the stairs. Now I found a good use for them... taking pics of my bikes. It a precarious balance as most of the bikes are held up by sticks.:skep:


----------



## johntkucz

*omfg*

omfg some of these responses are RIDICULOUS!!

I have 2 and thought that was one too many but that view may be different after reading some of these responses!!


Got 7.1hybrid trek bike about 8 months ago and use that for transportation/ works great. Have panniers on it. all good.


Used canondale 
r600
Gears = Truvativ
Saddle = ritchey_poggio_fizick
Front Axel = Si Cannondale Slice Ultra
Light = CatEye Opticube
Wheels rims = gipiemme_t-tre30s_raceteam_alloy6005_t6_etrto_622-13,5din_madeinitaly
Tire = hutchsinson_tech+_2eflex_madeinfrance_700x23c_23-622a_pressurerec7bar100psi_maxpressure7.7bar110psi

in 2005 and really haven't used it in over 5 years. Wanted to sell it in 2009, but still have it lol. I have been meaning to pop on hybrid tires and tubes and test that out (I hate skinny roadbike tires. get flats to frequently) and/or sell it. 

There's no way I'd have more than 2 bikes, though. 2 seems one too many. 

I have over 3 computers and use that for different thigns. Why would anyone need anything more than a road/mountain bike? actuall nvm rhetorical question. I don't want to hear answers. I think having anything more than 2 bikes for person is idiotic.


----------



## mtnroadie

Envy is a stinky cologne indeed.

Way to go, insult and piss people off with your very first post. Your obviously not a bike enthusiast and don’t belong on this forum. Over 3 computers you say, hmmm let me guess, one for kiddie porn, one for gay porn, one for bestiality the rest for who knows what.

I guess this guy is a real idiot, I wonder how he gathered such a collection of rare bikes? It must be all those idiotic decisions he made in his life.


----------



## mttklmrr1

I wish I was the idiot that owned all of those bikes in the attic. 


Bikes I currently own-

2010 Trek Madone 5.1
2009 Gary Fisher Presidio cyclocross
2010 Gary Fisher Hifi Plus
2012 9:Zero:7 Fat Bike
2001 Litespeed Toccoa 
1997 Trek 8000 mountain bike
2003 Cannondale Tandem

Next bike to own is Salsa Fargo. This even makes me a bigger Idiot.


----------



## acelticmonk

I only have two - a Klein Mantra Race for MTB, and a Lemond Chambery for road. But I want to add a ss cross bike soon, and then upgrade both the MTB and road bike in the next couple of summers


----------



## RC28

johntkucz said:


> omfg some of these responses are RIDICULOUS!!
> 
> I have 2 and thought that was one too many but that view may be different after reading some of these responses!!
> 
> 
> Got 7.1hybrid trek bike about 8 months ago and use that for transportation/ works great. Have panniers on it. all good.
> 
> 
> Used canondale
> r600
> Gears = Truvativ
> Saddle = ritchey_poggio_fizick
> Front Axel = Si Cannondale Slice Ultra
> Light = CatEye Opticube
> Wheels rims = gipiemme_t-tre30s_raceteam_alloy6005_t6_etrto_622-13,5din_madeinitaly
> Tire = hutchsinson_tech+_2eflex_madeinfrance_700x23c_23-622a_pressurerec7bar100psi_maxpressure7.7bar110psi
> 
> in 2005 and really haven't used it in over 5 years. Wanted to sell it in 2009, but still have it lol. I have been meaning to pop on hybrid tires and tubes and test that out (I hate skinny roadbike tires. get flats to frequently) and/or sell it.
> 
> There's no way I'd have more than 2 bikes, though. 2 seems one too many.
> 
> I have over 3 computers and use that for different thigns. Why would anyone need anything more than a road/mountain bike? actuall nvm rhetorical question. I don't want to hear answers. I think having anything more than 2 bikes for person is idiotic.



And you thought ^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^ would be a good first post????


----------



## feeex

3

Two MTB, one road


----------



## DEK

I guess I have to say 2. 

Early 70's Motobecane Grand Record with Campy GR equip.

'11 Felt Z85. 

I've only ridden the Moto once since I got the Felt and that was just because the Felt was in the shop for repairs because of a crash.


----------



## jne3

My 3....

1995 Trek 930 Singletrack
2007? Trek 5000 OCLV
2010 Litespeed Archon C2 - almost finished building

I'm currently lusting after a Seven Axiom


----------



## jpick915

Six

Geared Road Bike - 2009 Orbea Opal
Single Speed Road Bike/beater
CX Bike - 2010 Rocky Mountain Solo Team CXR
29er Hardtail MTB - 2010 Yeti Big Top
26er Hardtail MTB/beater - 2005 Iron Horse
26er Full-squish MTB - 2006 BMC FS-01


----------



## Sportster44

one - Cannondale Rize 140.

working on spusal approval for the second. Still trying to figure what that will be.


----------



## GDeAngelo

2008 Trek XO2
2002 Gary Fisher Super-Caliber
1984 Azuki
2011 Cannondale Caad10 Rival

I'm hoping to have a second Cross bike in the fall.


----------



## rfomenko

These:


----------



## gunnez

A giant xtc hardie
A giant tcr roadie
A giant expressway (for my wife) in the store
A specialized allez (for my wife) 
A 10 year old run errand outside the hse
+ 2 child bike for my kid outside the hse.


----------



## Becker

1. Specialized Rock Hopper 29er
2. Old Steel Bike from the Late 80's with Shimano 600 on it that my Father rode. Its a classic.


----------



## kscycler

lagcisco said:


> Just wondering what different bikes you guys have in your stable.
> 
> I'm considering buying another bike, I've considered a mountain bike w/disc or a cyclocross bike.
> 
> I already own a Specialized Roubaix Elite and a commuter single-speed bike for around town.


Lessee, counting new in the box?

2012 Kestrel Airfoil
1992 Merlin Road
2006 Fort TT Komet
1987 Kestrel 200Sci
2005 Schwinn Sting-Ray OCC (still in the box)
2004 Kickbike
1987 Ironman
2001 Xootr Commuter (2) (not really a bike, but I rode it a lot commuting)


----------



## Bill Bikie

*My bike history*

An Italian family of bikes presently owned.

- 2006 Bianchi 1885 alum/hydro/carbon, Campy Veloce/Centaur, 10 speed, celeste color
- 2012 Pinarello FP Quatro, Complete Campy Athena group, 11 speed, BoB color


Other bike I've owned, but now gone. Most recent listed first

- Bianchi TSX UltraLight, steel, Campy
- Klein Quantun, alum. Campy (Gary Klein orig.)
- Canondale MTB
- Basso Gap-1, Columbus steel, Campy
- Basso Gap-2, Columbus steel, Campy
- Univaga MTB
- Benotto, steel
- Romic, steel, Texas builder
- Raleigh Competition, steel, Huret comp.
- Gitane Gran Sport, steel
- Gitane, steel, 
- Robin Hood English 3 speed


----------



## patsdiner

My MOJO:
Motobecane 1973 Grand Touring
Orbea 2007 Onix
Jamis 2010 Sputnik
Olmo 2009 San Remo


----------



## howdager

Specialized Allez
Surly Long Haul Trucker
Brompton
Redline Monocog frankenbike commuter

and always +1...(You should always be one new bike away from a divorce)


----------



## nayr497

Always seems to be changing around a bit for me. But, as of (nearly) spring 2012:

#1 road bike - some nice carbon with nice parts
#2 road bike - some nice steel with nice, classy parts
#3 road bike - my Sunday cruiser/mid-life crisis Italian steel bike

#1 cross bike - awesome Al/carbon mix with very nice Kysrium ES wheels
#2 cross bike - fully fendered do-it-all bike for rain road rides, grocery getting, locking up

#1 road/utility bike - a nice so-so steel bike with some wider knobby tires for whatever. The gf can use this if we both want to ride off-road and run our doggie dog.


----------



## lansingcycleguy

2008 Cannondale CAAD9
2011 Felt Z5
Cannondale Adventure 4 hybrid

Shopping for a MTB...


----------



## uncrx2003




----------



## bojangles31

2012 Cannondale Super6 Force
2010 GT CX
OLD Raleigh Track Converted Fixie for commuting.

Trying to get a 4th. MTB of some sort, but I require money.:cryin:


----------



## dtsinyyc

Bianchi Sempre
Lemond Zurich
Pista Via Condotti (Single speed)
Felt Dispatch (Single speed)
Army green cruiser

And a 1955 Raleigh 99 purchased by my Dad $19 down and $1 per week for a total of $70.25:thumbsup:


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

TWO
- FS MTB
- HT using 700C wheels ... which I use on the road to improve my stamina ... (the main reason I am on this forum) ... _possibly getting a road bike to replace the HT_


----------



## CF Sierra

three now, just picked up the road bike, 09 spec roubaix expert

trek 820 is the commuter, got that for free
04 spec stumpy fsr expert disk

the coworker i bought the roubaix from had eight, now only seven as I helped reduce his inventory!


----------



## NotEnough

my nickname says it all

I only have 6

2 Trek (steel and carbon)
1 specialized
1 Bianchi
1 Waterford
1 cannondale


----------



## Zachariah

*Only Two...*

My UCI legal, do-it-all road rocket: 










My 22-pound, off-road, do-it-all, go-anywhere dirt rocket:


----------



## triathlonandy

Zachariah...that Giant dirt rocket looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Zachariah

triathlonandy said:


> Zachariah...that Giant dirt rocket looks like a lot of fun!


Oh man, it's seriously addicting. That fast MTB has taught me some mad, technical descending skills! Thanks...


----------



## danharp

Surly Cross Check
Bianchi Reparto Corse
Just sold a Giant Bowery, Steamroller, Litespeed, and a Dawes.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
Giant TCR Advance Ultegra
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold 
with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2009 Orbea Alma WCS with XTR and Reynold Carbon Clincher
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4 
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
2011 Orbea ORCA GOLD DI2 with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
Update!!!
2012 Wilier Zero 7 Team Edition with Campagnolo EPS and Fulcrum Racingspeed XLR


----------



## jne3

JimmyORCA said:


> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> Giant TCR Advance Ultegra
> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
> 2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold
> with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> 2009 Stevens SLR with RED
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2009 Orbea Alma WCS with XTR and Reynold Carbon Clincher
> 2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
> 2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
> 2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
> 2011 Orbea ORCA GOLD DI2 with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> Update!!!
> 2012 Wilier Zero 7 Team Edition with Campagnolo EPS and Fulcrum Racingspeed XLR


In the words of Captain Jack Sparrow, "You need to get yourself a girl mate.":thumbsup:


----------



## XLNC

My bikes are in my signature. 

Except for my never used (anymore) 1996 Giant ATX870 that I purchased when I graduated high school. It's collecting dust on the back wall of my garage.


----------



## Darton

Now just one, but when my beautiful Bianchi Sempre will arrive, i'll make a fixed gear from current, for the winter. (Winter eat my bikes...  )


----------



## tmf

Serotta Colorado III
Serotta Nova Special X
Lemond Buenos Aires
Fisher Procal
Fisher Gemini Tandem


----------



## Aussie Rider

*Have a few*

Road:
Scapin EOS8 - Campag Chorus (2002)
BMC SLT01 - Sram Red (2006)
BMC SLR01 - Sram Red (2011)
Eddy Merckx Corsa - Campag Super Record (1984)
Eddy Merkcx Corsa Extra (1992) - Campag Carbon Corus 
Colnago Technos (~1991) - Sram Rival
Colnago Master Olympic (~1989) Campag Carbon Chorus & Shamals
Concorde - Single Speed
Steel Track Bike

MTB:
Ibis Mojo - Sram XO
GT Carbon Zaskar - Sram XO
Airbourne Ti Single Speed

On-One 29er (Commuter)


----------



## GrayBlack

1 Specialized Tarmac Expert SL3

Hope I can convince my wife for another one!


----------



## halmsi

His
1993 Merlin road Ultegra 9 spd
1997 Hot Tubes cyclocross Chorus 8 spd
2000 Scapin Grand Prix road Centaur 10 spd
2000 Litespeed Palmares road frame
2004 Cervelo Renaissance road Chorus 9 spd
2005 Fetish Fixation mtb frame
2006 Jamis Exile 26" SS mtb
2007 Bianchi 928L road Rival 10 spd
2007 Waterford T-14 105 8 spd
Hers
2004 Cervelo Prodigy road Centaur 10 spd
2005 Voodoo Wazoo cyclocross Chorus 8 spd


----------



## marcm

2012 Venge S Works
2012 Scott Foil Team


----------



## PatrickVeg

So many amazing bikes... and bikers.


----------



## dynamic_e

Man, i've got some catching up to do!

08 Cannonsale Synapse SL
02 Lemond Zurich
08 Tsunami Mtn Tandem

Next bike to get is a Ritchey Breakaway Cross


----------



## Squenchy

Litespeed Ultimate
Colnago Super
Tommasini Super Prestige


----------



## Cni2i

Update after cracked one of my frames.

'10 Cento Uno Superleggera
'12 Zero.7


----------



## NZL

5 all road bikes


----------



## The Papa

2003 Specialized Allez Elite and a 2004 Trek 4500 mtn bike. The wifey has a Gary Fisher mtn bike.


----------



## Manning

4

Just picked up a Giant Defy 1 to replace my 1984 Schwinn Super Sport (will probably donate it, then I'll be back to 3)

2001 Schwinn Homegrown mtb
2002 Kona Bear mtb


----------



## homebrewevolver

I have an 80s bridgestone kabuki.

fuji roubaix 3.0
motobecane fantom CX
fixed gear schwinn continental frame with all aftermarket stuff on it.
total = 3

from time to time I will have someones bike over because i am fixing it for them.


----------



## chuy

1
Fuji Newest that I picked up from CL.


----------



## Buckwheat987

me:

raleigh revenio carbon 1
giant roam 0

wifey:

diamondback insight 1
scwhinn cruiser


----------



## mik_git

3+1
Me: 
2003 Yeti ARC
2008 GT Zaskar reissue
2012 Cannondale Synapse 3

GF: 

2007 Scott Scale 40

Just got rid of 3 mtb's


----------



## martinrm

In a family of 4,

6 Motorcycle (i know they dont really count)
6 Mountainbikes
2 Hybrid Bikes
4 Road Bikes


----------



## Flbikejunkie

1987 Bianchi Campione D'Italia, 1995 Cannondale R400, 2003 Tommasso Titanium T1 converted to a single speed, 2008 Bianchi Via Niirone, 2011 Cannondale Super Six, 2011 GT Series One (Built up the frame after son upgraded to a Cannondale CAAD 10), 2001 Trek Y series dual suspension mtb, 2012 Diamonback Overdrive 29er, plus my wife and 3 other children have mtbs. Garage is full and cannot accept any further two wheel contraptions unless I get rid of one first says my wife. Hmm, The two oldest are leaving for college in two weeks taking 3 bikes with them. That means I can get ......? You can never have too many bikes.


----------



## kccherokees

3
Trek Domane 4.0 (Coming Friday)
Gary Fisher Triton (Single Speed fun)
Trek 4300 (MTB - SS)


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

Big Bad Wolf said:


> 5 titanium bikes
> 4 mountainbikes (1999 Litespeed Obed, 2007 Merlin Works 4.0, 2004 Moots YBB and 2004 Hilset custom)
> 
> and one road bike, a 2001 Litespeed Vortex


Just in the process of building up yet another bike so make that *6* titanium bikes .
A Moots Psychlo-X with Campa CX brakes and Chorus 10sp gearing coupled to a campa CX 36/46 Chainset. Wheels will be DT swiss based. 
will post a picture when it is done.

Here is an updated pic of the 2001 Vortex which got Chris King R45 ceramic/CX RAY/Stans A340 wheels.


----------



## dfvcador

All Orbeas at the present time. 2003 Orbea Liege, Orca 2009 and 2012 Orca Silver


----------



## Jason rides

What is the benefit of having so many bikes? Perhaps a carbon, titanium and steel bike. Maybe a hybrid or mountain bike as well. Perhaps you upgraded to a better bike. However so many road bikes......is there much of a difference or is it more like being a collector? Please don't misunderstand me, I am not saying having many bikes is wrong. I am just trying to understand where your coming from. Hopefully you have money left over to take the family on vacations. 

I personally have a steel, and carbon road bike, as well as a mountain bike. I would love another road bike that has more of a racing geometry for fun, but my wife would kill me!


----------



## RichM76

I have two. One road bike and one MTB

2012 Bianchi Via Nirone 7
2012 Fuji Nevada 4.0


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

I admit to being a collector but at the same time all bikes are being ridden regularly. When they are used is depending on the season and the terrain.


----------



## method01

2, plus one on the way.


----------



## ph0enix

still n-1


----------



## Chris Teifke

I pared down from 8 to 1. Just a Specialized Tarmac SL3 left. Wish I had a townie!


----------



## underrated

Eight but trying to thin the herd. Six are over 25 years old and the newest is being built as we speak.


----------



## MS150Rider66

pushpull said:


> I'd like to see pictures of these. Also, which war? Not sure when Schwinn was established, but we've been involved in at least 9 wars that I can think of since bicycles were invented. Guessing you were'nt around for a few of them, but you need to be more specific
> 
> 
> Random off-topic FYI:
> 
> American Civil War (1861-1865)
> Spanish-American War (1898)
> World War One (1917-1918)
> World War Two (1941-1945)
> Korean War (1950-1953)
> Vietnam War (1965-1975)
> Persian Gulf War (1990-1991)
> Afghanistan War (2001-?)
> Iraq War (2003-?)


 Schwinn began to make their bikes in 1895 so they have been through 8 wars Wow thats alot wars.


----------



## apapage

four, two road, includes a Cannondale r400 that i purchased in the early 90s and a kabuki with about 10 miles on it, still has the original inner tubes.


----------



## tnvol123

I have 3 and my wife has 1. My kids also each have 1. 7 in all... Will probably be selling one of mine really soon because I never ride it,


----------



## Stephen Saunders

*I have three.*

Schwinn Aluminum Frame 354 - bought new in 1992. It was my first "real" bike as an adult!
2011 Specialized Secteur Sport
2012 Specialized Tarmac Comp 

I love all my bikes. From my first Huffy to my lastest carbon mover and shaker. I'd have more if I could afford them and the wife would not kill me in my sleep. Works of art, each and every one.


----------



## mesa rider

Total of 5.... 
Schwinn Sports Tourer-My first real bike. I was about a block from the bike shop when I realized I didn't know how to shift gears!

Schwinn Paramount-Bought it in '81,I think. Rode it until 4 years ago.

Specialized Stumpjumper-Now with slicks,for rides to work,and gf when over.

Litespeed Pisgah

Litespeed Siena

As Stephen says,"Works of art,each and every one of them". Not only because of what they are,but all the memories that have given me.


----------



## D1G1N1XY

3 Steeds in my stable.

Cannondale Breeds

2012 Supersix 3
2011 Synapse 6
2010 Bad Boy Solo Lefty

That's all for now, but we all know "N+1"


----------



## CAD10

Mine....
2011 CAAD10
2012 CAADX
1993 Cannondale M2000 (literally brand new)
Hers
2012 Synapse 105


----------



## kraegar

3 -

1996 Trek MTB
2011 Townie
2012 Felt F6


----------



## mudfreek

5 bikes 3 mtn 2 road
1990 schwinn world converted to single
1983 nishiki olimpic 12 mostly orig
1997 gt talera all orig
2003 rocky mountain etsx 70 
2007 sette flight am


----------



## froze

lagcisco said:


> Just wondering what different bikes you guys have in your stable.
> 
> I'm considering buying another bike, I've considered a mountain bike w/disc or a cyclocross bike.
> 
> I already own a Specialized Roubaix Elite and a commuter single-speed bike for around town.


Buy another, so what? If you need a MTB and/or a cross bike for different riding surfaces and/or intentions then just do it. The number of bikes don't mean a darn thing. Personally I have 8 bikes, two MTB's and rest road bikes, but I only bought one mtb new and three road bikes new, the rest I got cheap ($100 or less) used so I couldn't pass up the deals. Keep in mind too these bikes are over a period of 28 years!

I do have another used bike I'm looking at, I just sent him an e-mail offer of less then he was asking because he hadn't sold it and it's been on the market for over 2 months, I haven't heard yet if he's going to accept it or counter. I'm unemployed, I shouldn't be doing this, but if he accepts the offer I could use the components.


----------



## Kawigreen99

Just 2. Would like to add a full suspension MTB as some point

Motobecane Le Champion CF Road
Redline d660 built up as a SS mtb


----------



## red elvis

*Still have ONE but different.*



red elvis said:


> and this is my bike now twelve months after. the only thing i kept from my original bike were the pedals, the bottle cages and the computer.


the only thing i kept were the sram group (crank is now standard), stem and handle bar. this is the latest picture i took. right now the bike has a white bar tape.


----------



## FatGut1

ok, I'll play

2011 BMC RMO1 - Record
2003 CAAD 5 - murdered out crit bike - Record
1998 Bianchi Campione - Veloce 8
2009 Redline Pro Conquest CX - SRAM
1988 Kestrel 4000 - Project / Shimano

Wifes

2012 Trek 7.2 FX


----------



## Reacto907

2007 Apollo Record Track 
2008 Giant Boulder Disc
2011 GT Zaskar Carbon Pro 29er
2012 Merida Reacto 907

And my Mrs has a 1995 Shogun Metro SE hybrid


----------



## curlymaple42

New Motobecane Super Strada

1992 Specialized StumpJumper with gen 2 Manitou shocks, lots of titanium bits, custom rear wheel, and THUMB SHIFTERS! Yeh baby! Rocking it old school! Lol...


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

IBEX MTB
Giant TCR Composite
Leader 725 Fixed Gear
Koxx One Black Domina Unicycle


----------



## teflondog

I have 4 right now:

Single speed commuter
2010 Cervelo S2 
2012 CAAD 8
2012 Hardrock Sport Disc


----------



## scavind

Two mountainbikes. Specialized rockhopper, Diamondback response comp.


----------



## 768Q

2, started with a 2008 Diamondback Insight 1 (road hybrid) & recently got a 2004 Trek 5200. Both were found in like new condition on CL and I like to have a bit of variety at times. Would like to add a good aluminum frame road bike like a Specialized Elite Comp, Klein Quantum Race or similar as a 3rd when I find that next deal on CL.


----------



## WebbyS5

Just got a MTB, Norco Jubei to go along with the road bike. Started road biking two years ago and find it quite addicting, so I want to extend the season and as well try another form of cycling.


----------



## JimmyORCA

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold 
with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2009 Orbea Alma WCS with XTR and Reynold Carbon Clincher
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4 
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
2012 Wilier Zero 7 Team Edition with Campagnolo EPS and Fulcrum Racingspeed XLR
Update!!!
2011 Orbea ORCA GOLD DI2 with Mad Fiber Clincher
2013 BMC TMR01 With Super Record 11 with Corima
Giant TCR Advance Ultegra (gave it to my brother in law)


----------



## Cni2i

JimmyORCA said:


> A little update to my list
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
> 2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold
> with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> 2009 Stevens SLR with RED
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2009 Orbea Alma WCS with XTR and Reynold Carbon Clincher
> 2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
> 2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
> 2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
> 2012 Wilier Zero 7 Team Edition with Campagnolo EPS and Fulcrum Racingspeed XLR
> Update!!!
> 2011 Orbea ORCA GOLD DI2 with Mad Fiber Clincher
> 2013 BMC TMR01 With Super Record 11 with Corima
> Giant TCR Advance Ultegra (gave it to my brother in law)


Holly road bike grail!!! Very nice collection. I was afraid to add a third bike


----------



## gumbafish

Just one and a half (I have a frameset I need to still sell) at the moment. I've had multiple combinations of two bikes though for most years.


----------



## froze

Cni2i said:


> Holly road bike grail!!! Very nice collection. I was afraid to add a third bike


Huge plus 1. I would especially love to have a Pegoretti Big Leg Emma, but $4500 just for the frameset put's it out my reach. Those Cinilli Super Corsa where suppose to be the best riding frame ever made?

Jimmy Orca, if you could only keep 2 bikes and had to get rid of all the others, which two would you chose and why?


----------



## Warpdatframe

Between My brother, dad, and myself I think we have 26 bikes. This is the tally between the 3 of us:

Road - 4
cross - 5
track - 3
tt - 2
mountain - 3
touring - 1
commuters - 3
junker winter bikes -5


----------



## froze

Warpdatframe said:


> Between My brother, dad, and myself I think we have 26 bikes. This is the tally between the 3 of us:
> 
> Road - 4
> cross - 5
> track - 3
> tt - 2
> mountain - 3
> touring - 1
> commuters - 3
> junker winter bikes -5


That's more bikes then my favorite bike shop in town keeps in stock!


----------



## LostViking

*Seven and counting...*

The family collection currently stands at seven.

Me (3):
2009 Spesh Allez Double
2005 Bianchi 928
2008 Spesh Globe Hybrid
Wife (3):
(Year?) Fuji MTB
1988 Bianchi Brava
2008 Spesh Globe Hybrid
5-year-old Daughter (1):
Still with training wheels - but working on that.

I want to buy another road bike (thinking a Via Nirone 7 Tiagra | Bianchi USA or Vertigo Veloce | Bianchi USA) so I can leave one up at my Mother-in-Law's house up in Maine as we visit frequently. Right now I can only get on a bike up there if I drive-up with my Bianchi on the roof or rent one up there (damned expensive to do that). Yes, I know I'm spoiled...









My Allez, currently resideing in Scandinavia.









My Bianchi 928

View attachment 271982

My wife's '88 Brava









My daughter's current ride, a '12 Next Lil Gem - I took special care to get you a drivetrain side shot!
Next, a baby-Bianchi! She says she wants to race her friends!


----------



## dsquare

2008 Giant OCR-2 aluminum frame touring bike and a 2012 Cannondale SuperSix 3 carbon frame race bike. I use the Giant for long distance touring and the Cannondale when I want to go fast.


----------



## bishop619

MRM1 said:


> Five and a half + 1 Frame
> 
> Intense Spider XVP Mt Bike
> Giant Trance 2
> Old Haro Hardtail Mt Bike
> Felt Z100 road
> Adams Trail-a-bike for the 4 year old
> K2 Attack 2.0 Mt Bike Frame
> 
> And taking delivery of a new 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 3 tomorrow
> 
> (wife says something has to go)


 Do u still have the K2 attack mt. bike frame?


----------



## JimmyORCA

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold 
with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2009 Orbea Alma WCS with XTR and Reynold Carbon Clincher
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4 
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
2012 Wilier Zero 7 Team Edition with Campagnolo EPS and Fulcrum Racingspeed XLR
2011 Orbea ORCA GOLD DI2 with Mad Fiber Clincher
Update!!!
2013 BMC TMR01 Now with Dura Ace Di2 11 with Corima MCC+
Giant TCR Advance Ultegra (gave it to my brother in law)


----------



## froze

JimmyORCA said:


> A little update to my list
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> 
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels


Those are sweetness, pure sweetness.


----------



## HyperCycle

3 as of now....

2013 Trek 1.1 road bike :thumbsup:
2007 Trek 3700 mountain bike 

... and Schwinn recumbent exercise bike. :blush2:


----------



## Max09

5... 
Two road bikes, one TT bike and two mtn bikes oh and a new tandem bike so 6...


----------



## DanBell78

Some of these stables are incredible!

I don't have the space to keep bikes that double up in purpose. At the moment I have three:

Generic Carbon Road Bike - weekend rider
All-City Big Block - commuter, around-towner
Surly Disc Trucker - Tourer and rain bike

I'm thinking about a fat bike or a Kona Unit just for tearing around on. All the curbs will be hopped...


----------



## PlatyPius

I keep my bikes in the shop, not in a horse barn... No stable for me. (and one of the stupiest terms to have ever been applied to cycling. Except maybe "steed".)


----------



## spookyload

PlatyPius said:


> I keep my bikes in the shop, not in a horse barn... No stable for me. (and one of the stupiest terms to have ever been applied to cycling. Except maybe "steed".)


TerryB isn't kidding when he says stable. It literally used to be a stable. Is it OK if he calls it a stable since it was a horse barn?


----------



## onthebottom

Me:
11 Madone 6.9ssl:
View attachment 279712


01 Beater Cannonade city bike

Wife:
12 Cyfac
86 Terry road bike

Son:
Trek road bike
moutain bike

Daughter
City bike


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I did have 3(Cervelo S2, Trek OCLV 5200 and Trek 930) until I sold the 5200 last Summer. Most likely going back up to 3 when I finally upgrade with a new mtb bike.


----------



## cmtbiz

I only have 3 (road, mtb and cruiser) and have to get rid the cruiser to make room.

Anyway, is there a 'trend' here.. women have more bikes than men? 




Equibelle said:


> We have way too many. Some were inherited when my mentor passed away. My husband used to build frames in another life, and recently came out of "retirement" to build me a crit bike which is the best of the lot.
> 
> Me:
> 1970+ Holdsworth Competition
> 1970+ Raleigh Track
> 1990 or 91 Colnago Superissimo (rode for 18 years and waiting for new paint)
> 2000 GF HooKooEKoo
> 2003 DeBernardi
> 2003 LiteSpeed Blade
> 2003 Specialized S Works M4 Team Festina edition
> 2006 LiteSpeed Road (?)
> 2006 Cervelo P3 TT
> 200? Specialized S Works Tricross
> 2008? LiteSpeed Road (?)
> 2010 Custom Steel Criterium (husband's last build)
> 
> Hubby
> 1888 vintage something or other
> 1970+ Woodward
> 1988 Own built steel lugged criterium bike
> 1988 Own built steel lugged funny bike (TT)
> 2000 Trek MTB ??
> 200? Jamis Full Suspension
> 2010 Own built steel lugged cross bike


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

5 Bikes.. 

2012 Cervelo R5 vwd
2010 Cannondale Super Six
2005 KHS Flite 900
2006 KHS XC604
2005 KHS SoloOne


----------



## Len J

Currently (It changes periodically)
Built Up
Richards Sachs Signature
Serotta Ottrott SE
Dave Kirk Terraplane Fixie
Serotta CIII S&S Coupled travel bike
Lemond Buenos Aires on the trainer
Wife
Bachetta Titanium
Bachetta Aluminum
Frames
Merckx MXL Molitini
Serotta CSI
Len


----------



## 1948D18

Just three at this point.
1992 Trek 7600 Hybrid
Klein Attitude mountain bike
1986 Pinarello Montello

I have an Ant truss bike on build order


----------



## froze

Len J said:


> Currently (It changes periodically)
> Built Up
> Richards Sachs Signature
> Serotta Ottrott SE
> Dave Kirk Terraplane Fixie
> Serotta CIII S&S Coupled travel bike
> Lemond Buenos Aires on the trainer
> Wife
> Bachetta Titanium
> Bachetta Aluminum
> Frames
> Merckx MXL Molitini
> Serotta CSI
> Len


That's an impressive list of bikes in your stable.


----------



## [email protected]

Currently: 1 CX, 3 MTB, 1 Road, 1 Commuter. X2 when you count my girlfriends bikes.


----------



## Len J

froze said:


> That's an impressive list of bikes in your stable.


Thanks. At some point I want to get either a Time or a Crumpton, but outside of curiosity about good carbon, my bike lust is dead. 

Len


----------



## blitespeed

02 Litespeed Tuscany with Dura Ace 7700
12 Eriksen Road with Dura Ace 9000
98 Gary Fisher Mt. Tam


----------



## DocRogers

Many different bikes for specific purposes:

IF steel Crown Jewel (the daily ride)
IF custom steel Planet X disc (other daily ride)
IF steel Deluxe
Colnago C40 B stay (italian garage candy)
Colnago Superissimo
Trek Madone 5.2 SL (journeyman race bike)
Santa Cruz Heckler
Surly Pugsley (his & hers)
Gary Fisher Advance (trail a bike tow vehicle)
Pinarello CX bike (giblet bike)
Bianchi Imola (out on loan)
Old Trek 460 fixie (office bike)
Soma Rush fixie 
Specialized Hardrock (inherited)
Ibis Cousin It tandem
Mongoose Moosegoose BMX bike
BCA Parkwood (trailhead bike)
Dahon Helios (florida condo bike)


----------



## jwl325

My wife and I currently have 6.

Me: 
'10 Fisher Tassajara trail bike 
'10 Trek 2.3/105
'12 Pinarello FPQ/Ultergra

She:
'10 Trek WSD Trail
'10 Trek WSD 1.5
'13 Bianchi Infinito/105

Until just recently we each had a Trek hybrid (7.3FX for me, 7300 for she), but we sold them, as we find we've really come to enjoy the road bikes more.


----------



## froze

Len J said:


> Thanks. At some point I want to get either a Time or a Crumpton, but outside of curiosity about good carbon, my bike lust is dead.
> 
> Len


I don't have high end stable like yours nor the number so my lust hasn't died! I listed my bikes before, but I have mostly vintage steel bikes. In order of newest to oldest and whether they were purchased new or used:

13 Lynskey Peleton (new, on order) Shimano 105, Ultegra rear derailleur
07 Mercian Vincitore (new) Campy Athena 10 24 pounds
97 or 98 Kuna Lava Dome (found in dumpster, I easily restored to excellent condition)
88 Miyata 712 (used) Shimano 105 SIS 21.8 pounds
87 Miyata Team (new, in new condition) Shimano Dura Ace 21.1 pounds
87 Giant Rincon (new) Shimano XT 
85 Schwinn Le Tour Luxe (used, in new condition) Suntour Mountech 25.8 pounds 
84 Fuji Club (used, in new condition) Suntour ARX 20.8 pounds
84 Trek 660 (new) Suntour Superbe 21.1 pounds


----------



## jpaschal01

Up to 6 now...
Just added a new one tonight
View attachment 280319

2005 Trek kids 40cm road bike joins these:
Wilier Gran Turismo
Felt F75x
Felt Q620
Cannondale Women's Quick 3
Cannondale Boys Race 24 mountain bike


----------



## Camilo

Here's the bikes I maintain 

Me:
Carbon fiber lighweight road bike
Steel/retro road bike
Aluminum Cross bike for commuting with wide tires, fenders and rack
Old, crappy, no-suspension mountain bike

Us:
Tandem

Wife:
Mountain bike
hybrid bike
road bike

Kid 1:
Mountain bike
Campus/cruiser bike

Kid 2
Mountain bike turned campus bike
road bike

How many is that? I sometimes get tired of checking shifting and brakes on bikes!


----------



## JimmyORCA

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold 
with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4 
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber 
Update!!!
2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille 
2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Vision TC25


----------



## froze

JimmyORCA said:


> A little update to my list
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
> 2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold
> with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> 2009 Stevens SLR with RED
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
> 2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
> 2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
> 2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber
> Update!!!
> 2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille
> 2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
> 2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
> 2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Vision TC25



Big Leg Emma? What a fantastic and rare bike to have. 

How does that bike ride vs your Super Corsa?


----------



## clydeosaur

I've got the following:
old Stumpjumper FSR
Diamondback Overdrive Comp 29er
Cannondale systemsix
Cannondale R800

Wife - Diamondback MTB
Trek 400 w/sti

Son- Gary Fisher 24' mtb
Haro - old twin toptube Shredder

I keep 'm all running


----------



## Pirx

A dozen+ bikes? You guys are nuts...


----------



## wchevron

Pirx said:


> A dozen+ bikes? You guys are nuts...


+1

I've got a:
2012 Specialized Shiv 
2014 Velovie Vitesse 
1995 Dean Scout MTB


----------



## zipp2001

I'm down to 4 bike's: 

Kestrel RT900SL (Road Bike)

Zipp2001 (TT Bike)

Zipp2001 (Single-speed)

Giant Defy 3 (Grampy Bike / trailer attached)

 Use them all


----------



## JimmyORCA

I have not used the Super Corsa since restored it, since even the brake pads and tires are from 1986 now.


----------



## froze

JimmyORCA said:


> I have not used the Super Corsa since restored it, since even the brake pads and tires are from 1986 now.


That's too bad because I've heard and read that those were the nicest riding steel bikes ever made back then and possibly to this day.


----------



## Manning

4 for me, 3 for the rest of the family.


----------



## NJBiker72

Manning said:


> 4 for me, 3 for the rest of the family.


That is my exact situation but I am interested in a 5th.


----------



## Opus51569

Three:

Lynskey Peloton 2014 - weekender and pleasure rides
Soma Stanyan 2013 - commuter rig
Schwinn Le Tour Legacy 2010 - a 1X10 Frankenbike currently relegated to the trainer.


----------



## Sweet Lew

ME: 3

2013 Foundry Ratchet - Group Rides and Centuries
2005 ALAN Cross Carbon - Cross and Winter riding
1996 Giant ATX 890 with "Half Fat" conversion - Kid hauler and family rides

Wife: 1
2013 Giant Rove

Son: 2
Trek Jet 16
WeeHoo iGO Pro Trailercycle

Daughter: 2
Radio Flyer Trike
Raleigh Jazzi 12


----------



## Sweet Lew

JimmyORCA said:


> A little update to my list
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
> 2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold
> with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> 2009 Stevens SLR with RED
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
> 2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
> 2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
> 2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber
> Update!!!
> 2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille
> 2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
> 2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
> 2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Vision TC25


Not one, but TWO Delta 7s.....SWEET JEEBUS!


----------



## froze

Sweet Lew said:


> Not one, but TWO Delta 7s.....SWEET JEEBUS!


He must be a doubly special person because the Delta website says they are taking 15 orders right now, one for that special person, and he has two. So order yours now.

The Delta 7 is a cool looking bike frame though, I wonder how the aerodynamics are since the wind just blows on through the frame. I also wonder how the ride quality is vs the others. He has a very cool stable of bikes that's for sure. 

Go to the website and watch the video where they set a truck on top of 2 CF tube sets, one is theirs and the other just a random normal CF tube and watch what happens. Not sure though if after theirs deformed but sprung back into shape once the weight was lifted if it was still structurally sound.


----------



## HyperCycle

I only have one road bike... Trek 1.1c. I have two mountain bikes.... Trek 3700 and Trek X-Caliber 6. My wife has a Diamondback Serene comfort bike and I just bought her a Trek Skye SL for her birthday.

In all... 1 road bike, 3 mountain bikes and 1 comfort/hybrid bike.


----------



## jovian

Some of you have some impressive lists!

I only have two
-2015 Motobecane Le Champion TI 
-2014 Yeti SB-75

Between the two I have been able to ride where ever I want comfortably. I gave away all my old bikes either friends looking to get into cycling.


----------



## mambo

froze said:


> That's too bad because I've heard and read that those were the nicest riding steel bikes ever made back then and possibly to this day.



They were very nice to ride. I rode the World Triathlon Championship on one in 1987. Of course we were all riding frames that were far to big in those days...


----------



## JimmyORCA

froze said:


> He must be a doubly special person because the Delta website says they are taking 15 orders right now, one for that special person, and he has two. So order yours now.
> 
> The Delta 7 is a cool looking bike frame though, I wonder how the aerodynamics are since the wind just blows on through the frame. I also wonder how the ride quality is vs the others. He has a very cool stable of bikes that's for sure.
> 
> Go to the website and watch the video where they set a truck on top of 2 CF tube sets, one is theirs and the other just a random normal CF tube and watch what happens. Not sure though if after theirs deformed but sprung back into shape once the weight was lifted if it was still structurally sound.


Well the first Delta 7 I got in 2010 and at that time if felt like a nice stiff bike, but after so many years and all the new models bikes that are out, the Delta 7 to me now as a more confort touring bike. My other newer bikes are alot stiffer. Since there are only 16 Delta 7 left, and they had one last one in my size I thought I got to get it and add to my collection.


----------



## Devastazione

Pirx said:


> A dozen+ bikes? You guys are nuts...


This.

Cut down to 2 bikes as 3 were already impossible to enjoy properly. I don't keep a bike for more than 2 years so I like to change and test new technologies rather than packing up stuff that gets obsolete.

2015 Tarmac Sworks and 2015 Canyon Spectral in my garage at the moment.


----------



## BCSaltchucker

have maybe 11 bikes for wife and I, but that is because hard to get rid of old bikes without giving them away. 26er mountain bikes, nobody wants. I did sell a nice 13 yr old road bike, commissioned through a bike shop, but they took about 60% of the selling price. Oh maybe springtime will bring out more buyers to get rid of my 26ers. Then I will be down to just 4 bikes for myself, 4 for the wife.

oh heck, maybe I will give the oldie ones away


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I am a traditionalist and will only ride a traditional mt bike. Can't believe nobody made them anymore as I want to upgrade from my 1993 Trek 930.


----------



## robt57

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> I am a traditionalist and will only ride a traditional mt bike. Can't believe nobody made them anymore as I want to upgrade from my 1993 Trek 930.



I used to have one with XT and a Blue SID. Great bike. Now I have a Steel Stumpjumper with XT and a Black SID.

I sold the 930 for a Full Suspension and should not have. So I sold the FS and built up the Stumpjumper and been happy since. Also have a 29er hardtail. I guess FS not for everyone, eh? Although my FS was good for me to bomb rock gardens and tear tires and rims off.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Nice! I brought mine with LX upgrade and installed a Specialized Future Shock myself with the help of a friend. Had to replace it after 10 years because it was leaking hydraulic oil with a Rockshox Judy XC. Also replaced my shifters since the gears inside gummed up and broke. I don't plan on selling her after I had seller remorse from my Trek 5200 OCLV road bike.


----------



## froze

Devastazione said:


> This.
> 
> Cut down to 2 bikes as 3 were already impossible to enjoy properly. I don't keep a bike for more than 2 years so I like to change and test new technologies rather than packing up stuff that gets obsolete.
> 
> 2015 Tarmac Sworks and 2015 Canyon Spectral in my garage at the moment.


I don't think people who want to collect something are nuts. Do you have a collection of something like coins, or stamps, or sports memorabilia cards, or swords, or guns, or whatever? if you collect something that doesn't make you nuts unless you're a hoarder and it's consumed your life and house. I knew one person in Bakersfield who had so many bikes it consumed his house and garage literally, drove his wife to leave him, unfortunately he was killed riding on one of his obsessions. For most it's just a collection of something they like to collect and in this case bikes. I have several small collections of various things, I have 5 vintage (2 are sort of vintage) cars, I have 8 bikes, 6 are vintage but none are on the high end or rare scale unlike one of my vintage cars; not to mention other small collections of stuff. It's just whatever a person is into.


----------



## NJBiker72

Guess I just added a fifth. Made a low ball bid on a TT bike on eBay while sitting at the airport and won. Been wanting one for a couple of years so kind of psyched to really go for it. 

That makes 5.


----------



## HyperCycle

I'm not interested in collecting numerous bikes... most of which would sit around and collect dust. Also, I don't have the space to store a bunch of bikes. With that said... it's nice to have a backup if my latest and newest bike is in the shop for repairs, etc. I have an old 26er mountain bike as backup to my latest and greatest 29er bike. 

Right now, I only have one road bike... and I may end up keeping it, instead of selling it, for backup when I buy a better bike.


----------



## smoothie7

NJBiker72 said:


> Guess I just added a fifth. Made a low ball bid on a TT bike on eBay while sitting at the airport and won. Been wanting one for a couple of years so kind of psyched to really go for it.
> 
> That makes 5.


I know how you feel. I have been wanting a TT bike for a few years just to see how they respond and ended up finding a killer deal on one about an hour away. 

That makes 5 for me too


----------



## BigTex91

Five if you count the old Schwinn Varsity currently in pieces.

Road bike: Motobecane Century (purchased used, will probably replace later this year)
MTBs: '11 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR, Surly Ogre (rigid, SS) and a Pivot Les hardtail.

None of them collect dust (except the Schwinn until I get it back together). In any given week I may ride all of them, although three of them in a particular week is typical.


----------



## aureliajulia

Five:
Pinarello Quattro road bike.
Le Monde Zurich road bike.
Cannondale CAADX xc.
Surly Krampus 29+ mid-fat mountain bike.
Trek hybrid. 

Was going to get rid of the hybrid, but I'm thinking maybe I should keep it.  Probably should sell the Le Monde, too.


----------



## mig9

Just the one and only 2011 Giant TCR SL "Taiwanese Special". Really want to get a cyclocross bike, too.


----------



## NJBiker72

smoothie7 said:


> I know how you feel. I have been wanting a TT bike for a few years just to see how they respond and ended up finding a killer deal on one about an hour away.
> 
> That makes 5 for me too


Supposed to be here on St. Patty's Day. Wish I was not signed up for a gravel ride that weekend. Would love to get it out and put it to work. Guess I need to get an aero helmet now as well as a new set of pedals.


----------



## NJBiker72

It came early. Unfortunately I am under the weather and decided not to ride today. Plus pedals have arrived yet (could always borrow another pair). 

Maybe slap it together today and give it a test ride tomorrow.


----------



## mrwirey

*All road except 1x CX and 1x MTB ... 3x are travel bikes*

I'm afraid to count them up ... It makes me question my sanity ... and my wife might hear me ... :blush2:

All road except 1x CX and 1x Mountain Bike. 3 of them are travel bikes.

Year Brand Model / Group / Wheelset (all clinchers) 
1995 Cannondale R900 / Dura Ace 7800 10 / Boyd Vitesse
Comment: Bought new in Heidelberg Germany … Sentimental value
2003 TREK 5500 / Dura Ace 7800 10 / Ultegra Hubs Open Pro
Comment: Connected to Computrainer for Zwifting indoors 
2003 Casati Laser / Campy Record 10 / Campy Neutron Ultra
Comment: Used for ‘neo-classic’, Italian-only friendly group rides
2005 Xootr / SRAM 8 (52 x 11/34) / Stock 
Comment: Tertiary travel bike
2005 TREK 5.9 Project One / Dura Ace 7800 10 / HED JET 9
Comment: Military retirement present … Sentimental value
2005 TREK District 11 / Shimano 105 (44 x 11/32) / CX75 Archetype 
Comment: Primary commuter bike with rack and panniers
2006 TREK 5.2SL Project One / Ultegra 6800 11 / Ksyrium SL 
Comment: Mostly wall art … ridden on occasional solo rides
2007 Bianchi 928SL / Campy Record 10 / Campy Shamal Ultra
Comment: Primarily used for fast group rides
2009 BMC SLX01 / Campy Super Record Ti 11 / Shamal Ultra
Comment: Primarily used for fast solo training rides
2009 Cannondale CAAD9-6 / Ultegra 6800 11 / Zipp 101 
Comment: Fast commuter
2010 Ridley Damocles / Campy Super Record Ti 11 / Zipp 303
Comment: No excuses race bike
2010 HongFu FM028 / Campy Chorus 11 / Campy Zonda
Comment: Primarily used for fast solo training rides
2011 Lynskey R230 / Dura Ace 7800 10 / Ksyrium SLS
Comment: Primarily used for leisurely group rides
2012 Cannondale CAAD10-1 / Dura Ace 7800 10 / Ultegra Archetype 
Comment: Primarily used for leisurely group rides
2012 Cysco Custom Steel / Dura Ace 7800 10 / Shimano RS80
Comment: Primarily used for leisurely solo rides
2012 Litespeed Xicon / Campy Athena 11 / Ksyrium SL
Comment: Primarily used for leisurely solo rides
2012 Lynskey Sportive / Ultegra 6700 10 (Triple) / Ultegra A23 Rims
Comment: Primary touring bike
2012 TREK District Single Speed / Single Speed / Stock 
Comment: Around town errand bike
2013 Motobecane Fly Ti 29 / SRAM XX 10 / Ksyrium 
Comment: Off road
2013 BMC GranFondo 01 / Campy Chorus 11 / CarbonZone CC
Comment: Primarily used for fast charity rides
2013 Cannondale CAAD10-1 / Campy Chorus 11 / Campy Shamal Ultra
Comment: No excuses race bike
2013 Cannondale CAAD10-1 / Dura Ace 7900 10 / Carbonzone CC
Comment: No excuses race bike
2013 Giant TCR Advanced SL / Campy Super Record Ti 11 / Zipp 808
Comment: No excuses race bike
2013 Litespeed T5 / Ultegra 6800 11 / Ksyrium SL
Comment: Primarily used for fast charity rides 
2013 Cysco Custom Titanium / Campy Chorus 11 / Chris King Archetype
Comment: Primarily used for fast group rides
2013 Pinarello Dogma / Campy & SRAM 10 / Spinergy FCC
Comment: Primarily used for leisurely solo rides
2013 Cannondale SuperSix EVO / 2015 Campy SR Ti / Campy Neutron Ultra
Comment: No excuses race bike
2014 Ritchey Break-Away Cross / Ultegra 6600 10 / Ksyrium SLS 
Comment: Secondary travel bike
2014 Ritchey Break-Away Road / Campy Centaur & Chorus 10 / Easton
Comment: Primary travel bike
2014 Lynskey Rouleur / Ultegra 6800 11 / Boyd Altamont
Comment: Primary lunch ride bike
2014 TREK Madone 7 (H2) / Ultegra 6800 11 / Powertap Boyd CC 
Comment: No excuses race bike
2015 Cannondale Synapse / Ultegra 6800 11 / Ultegra 6800
Comment: Primarily used for fast charity rides
2016 Motobecane Century Pro Disc / Ultegra 6800 11 / Zipp 303 Disc
Comment: Primarily used for poor surface road rides
2016 No. 22 Reactor/SRAM RED Etap 11 / Powertap Zipp 30
Comment: Primarily used for fast group rides


Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Guess your garage is not for your vehicles.


----------



## mrwirey

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Guess your garage is not for your vehicles.



I kinda sorta have bikes all over the house and I have a large three car garage. Two cars sleep inside, but my truck sleeps outside.

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## Trek_5200

Three bikes.
A cheap fold-up Dahon to commute to work and run errands.
An older 5200 that I saw no point in giving that I use for leisure rides in inclement weather and a Colnago C-59 which is a joy to ride and push myself on.
Ironically while the 5200 is an older bike, I prefer the looks of that bike over just about any modern bike except for what's coming out of companies such as Firefly.


----------



## mimason

Mrwirey hopefully will be on the next episode of Hoarders. 

Ever heard about culling the herd? Hmmm which one to ride the CAAD 7800 or 7900 today oh wait campy it is or maybe the 9 if you want to go slumming. LOL

I don't even want to ask about mileage. You can leave a bike at my house if you want to ride here in my area so you don't have to choose which travel bike to load up.

WTF no 2008 ....and how the hell do you forget about how many bikes you have?

^ All in good fun. If I had so many bikes I'd want a tricycle too.


----------



## JimmyORCA

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold 
with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4 
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber 
Update!!!
2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille 
2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Vision TC25
2015 Time Skylon with SR EPS and Fulcrum Racing Speed (update)


----------



## JimmyORCA

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold 
with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4 
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber 
2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille 
2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Vision TC25
2015 Time Skylon with SR EPS and Fulcrum Racing Speed 
2016 Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 complete bike (update)


----------



## froze

JimmyORCA said:


> A little update to my list
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
> 2009 Orbea Orca Olympic edition White/Gold
> with 2010 Super Record 11 Limited Lightweight ORCA Olympic Edition
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> 2009 Stevens SLR with RED
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
> 2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
> 2011 Look 695SR 2011 Super Record11 with Corima MCC+ Aero
> 2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber
> 2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille
> 2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
> 2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
> 2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Vision TC25
> 2015 Time Skylon with SR EPS and Fulcrum Racing Speed
> 2016 Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 complete bike (update)


Man you have couple of great vintage bikes, I love those Pegoretti Big Leg Emma bikes and the Cinelli Super Corsa, just fantastic bikes, I wish I one especially those Pegoretti's because they were so unique. Nice collection.


----------



## plag

2 1/2

2006 orbea orca 
Bianchi 928 frame only
2012 Scott Scale expert 29ers


Now Golf clubs is a whole other story lol


----------



## taodemon

Just the one venge. Maybe a mtb in the future.

I bought an amira for my wife that doesn't really get used.

And my son's bike.


----------



## Oldbikah

Pretty interesting mix of bikes in these pages. Still have the second road bike I ever bought back in *1977* in Europe, a Peugeot UO-8 Simplex/Marfac equipped. Rode it over there for a few years and then brought it back with me. Great ride. Kept fixing it up, until 2006. It's still a great looking and riding bike.

*1992* Trek Mountain bike. Time to get a new one. It's worn out.
*2006* Specialized Allez Comp. The training bike.
*2007* Walmart Schwinn Varsity (got it for $68), dialed in to replicate the Allez on the boring CycleOps trainer during the snow season for days I don't ski. It's never been outside.
*2011* Ridley Noah Red. Use it when I have to keep up with someone that rides fast. 

Love 'em all.

Wife has 4 bikes with little less mileage than mine. I kept her from getting rid of her *1977* ladie's Peugeot UO8. Great looking old bike. She won't ride it for some reason.

*1992* Trek Mountain bike. 
*2006* Specialized Dolche Comp.
*2013* Cannondale Women's Trail Five. That's the one she wanted.
*2015* Specialized Vita Comp Flatbar. She's really enjoying this bike.

Any more bikes and I'll start feeling like a true hoarder.


----------



## la rosa

Colnago Dream Campy Record 10
Pedal Force Campy Centaur
Ridley Noah Campy Chorus 11
Salsa Campeon Shimano Ultegra 11
IF Ti Factory Lightweight Campy Super Record 11
Lynskey 350 Shimano Ultegra Di2 11
Lynskey Cooper Red Campy Chorus 11
Lynskey Roleur Shimano Ultegra 11


----------



## FeltF75rider

I have two race bikes, one mechanical and one with Di2. I could have bought a different style bike and maybe I will but for now I like fast paced rides and these fit the bill. They might be similar but the ride is not.


----------



## nachoman

road bike, back up road bike, fixed, tandem, folder and hybrid.


----------



## jeffgre_6163

First post so hello from Cairns Australia : )
5 Currently with another MTB on order
2014 Norco Sight 7.1
2015 Trek Remedy 9.9
2015 Trek Emonda SL6
2013 De Rosa Merak Ultegra Di2
Missus bike not worth mentioning [seriously]
2016 Trek Slash on order


----------



## BeastBikes

Just these 3:

Litespeed T5 Ultegra 6800
TREK District 9
Lynskey Sportive Ultegra


----------



## DIV

Just 1 for me: 2015 Bianchi Intenso, I'm about to do some serious upgrading....at least I can focus on only bike project!


----------



## Oldbikah

Having multiple bikes can be a major maintenance pain!! Eats up a little time for sure!


----------



## jeffgre_6163

Oldbikah said:


> Having multiple bikes can be a major maintenance pain!! Eats up a little time for sure!


Sure it takes up time, but its time I enjoy very much. Almost as much as riding in fact.
Turn on the TV, grab a beer and tinker away - very Zen


----------



## robt57

jeffgre_6163 said:


> Sure it takes up time, but its time I enjoy very much. Almost as much as riding in fact.
> Turn on the TV, grab a beer and tinker away - very Zen


Takes up same time per mile of use if it is one or 7 bikes, no?


----------



## jeffgre_6163

robt57 said:


> Takes up same time per mile of use if it is one or 7 bikes, no?


Correct, you can only ride one bike at a time so wear and tear is spread around all the bikes


----------



## Firefly911

5 bikes 
2014 Trek Crossrip Elite
2014 Trek X-Caliber 5
2014 Trek 4.0 Domane
2015 Cannondale Synapsis 105 5
MINI folding bike

Love and ride them all


----------



## factory feel

nine.


----------



## 768Q

2006 Wilier Imperiale
2012 Pinarello DogmaK
2012 Cervelo S2
1999 Lemond Zurich
2012 Cervelo R3 (unbuilt frame in original box)

2007 Wilier Thor (wife's bike)
2008 Cervelo RS (wife's bike)


----------



## Ritsuke

Road: Specialized Tarmac Pro
Wife: Specialized Dolce
City: Granville City Bike
Project: Under construction


----------



## Rokh Hard

"many" :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## RRRoubaix

Ten... Does it count if I intend to sell 4 of them??

Specialized Roubaix Pro 
Cervelo R3
Kona Rove
Raleigh RXS (SS)
Raleigh RXC Pro
Van Dessel Gin & Trombones
Ibis Ripley
Specialized Epic
Specialized Stumpjumper HT
Jamis Dakar XT


----------



## wpcouch

My wife and I have cut it back to 12, between the two of us. I don't think I'm missing anything... 

Me:
2013 Felt FC 54cm with SRAM Force kit, Mavic Ksyrium wheels
198? Mitchell steal framed fixie convert
196? Schwinn Racer 1sp townie
1974 Motobecane Nobly 3sp townie
2013 Felt Solo SS
2014 Felt Nine FRD with XT kit, Reynolds custom carbon wheels
2014 Felt Edict 1 
2015 Felt Double Double 30

Wife:
2013 Felt ZW5 with Ultegra kit
2004 Trek 1500 with 105 kit
2013 Felt Nine LTD with XTR kit
2015 Felt NineE


----------



## Rokh Hard

Police renew appeal for cyclists to protect personal information on ride-sharing sites - Cycling Weekly


----------



## froze

Rokh Hard said:


> Police renew appeal for cyclists to protect personal information on ride-sharing sites - Cycling Weekly


And this is why, except I may be a bit further out in that direction, but it's why I don't give out a lot of personal information about myself on forums either.


----------



## Rokh Hard

froze said:


> And this is why, except I may be a bit further out in that direction, but it's why I don't give out a lot of personal information about myself on forums either.



yer a smart man charlie brown. :thumbsup:


----------



## froze

Rokh Hard said:


> yer a smart man charlie brown. :thumbsup:


Ok, how did you find out my real name?


----------



## Rokh Hard

froze said:


> Ok, how did you find out my real name?



this is the innonetz....we know everything, and we are watching you. :thumbsup:


----------



## iRYDSTL

I have a few more to collect but check out my signature N+1


----------



## 9W9W

iRYDSTL said:


> I have a few more to collect but check out my signature N+1


sooooo... when you gunna get married? (as in no married man could pull that list off in full)


----------



## JC16

jeffgre_6163 said:


> First post so hello from Cairns Australia : )
> 5 Currently with another MTB on order
> 2014 Norco Sight 7.1
> 2015 Trek Remedy 9.9
> 2015 Trek Emonda SL6
> 2013 De Rosa Merak Ultegra Di2
> Missus bike not worth mentioning [seriously]
> 2016 Trek Slash on order


Your garage is amazing!


----------



## 768Q

768Q said:


> 2006 Wilier Imperiale
> 2012 Pinarello DogmaK
> 2012 Cervelo S2
> 1999 Lemond Zurich
> 2012 Cervelo R3 (unbuilt frame in original box)
> _2009 Cervelo R3 SL_
> 
> 2007 Wilier Thor (wife's bike)
> 2008 Cervelo RS (wife's bike)


I just added this R3 SL frameset to the mix that I will build up over the next few weeks, found this one on Ebay and am am still in disbelief how great of shape it is in, it literally has one small scratch on the other side not shown in the silver, also has ceramic Rotor BB for Shimano installed that feels new. All for less that $500 shipped, gonna be a beautiful bike and probably throw some yellow wrap on the bars like Carlos Sastre had leading and winning the 2008 TdF on the same bike.


----------



## factory feel

ten...


----------



## smoothie7

up to 8 now. Wife just added a Specialized Fatboy.


----------



## orbeamike

'70s Paramount townie
'75 Richard Sachs 
'82 Dahon folder
'83 De Rosa Professional
'84 Masi Gran Crit with Campy 50th
'85 Nishiki Cresta loaded tourer
'85 Dave Moulton Fuso
'85 Bruce Gordon lugged Mtn. bike 
'86 Mikkelsen Road Special
'90 Haral Chambery
'98 Mercks Corsa 01
'02 Colnago Master
'10 Sampson Silverton Ti
'13 BMC Road Racer

That would be 14 currently, may downsize 1 or 2 in the near future


----------



## Fredrico

orbeamike said:


> '70s Paramount townie
> '75 Richard Sachs
> '82 Dahon folder
> '83 De Rosa Professional
> '84 Masi Gran Crit with Campy 50th
> '85 Nishiki Cresta loaded tourer
> '85 Dave Moulton Fuso
> '85 Bruce Gordon lugged Mtn. bike
> '86 Mikkelsen Road Special
> '90 Haral Chambery
> '98 Mercks Corsa 01
> '02 Colnago Master
> '10 Sampson Silverton Ti
> '13 BMC Road Racer
> 
> That would be 14 currently, may downsize 1 or 2 in the near future


That's a sweet collection! Got any favorites?


----------



## robt57

Link to a down and dirty web page exhibiting my drug habit cycles wise:LINK HERE


----------



## 5DII

what do your non-cycling friends (or wife) say when they see how many bikes you guys have?


----------



## Bikephelps

Me:
2013 Colnago Master 30th Anniversary
2002 Colnago Master
2002 Colnago Dream
2001 Phelps (made by Waterford)
2008 Ritchey BreakAway Cross
2014 Wabi single speed
2004 Waterford Cross single speed
2005 Specialized S-Works Roubaix 
Wife:
2007 Colnago C-50
2006 Giant TCR
2001 Bianchi 
1980 Guerciotti
2008 Ritchey BreakAway
2008 Gunnar Cross single speed
Both:
2007 Co-Motion Speedster tandem


----------



## orbeamike

Fredrico said:


> That's a sweet collection! Got any favorites?


The BMC and Sampson Ti are my go to event bike, partly because they are both excellent riding bikes and I don't worry about messing up the paint like my all other steel rides. 
The Paramount is the bike I had the longest and it is now my grocery getter. My favorite ride used to be De Rosa, but now I prefer a slightly larger size so Fuso and Richard Sachs and Mikkelson fit me better. 
I love the look of the Colnago Master, but it rides a little bit harsh. Merckx and the De Rosa is a toss up. 

Bruce Gordon Mtn. bike is my winter project. It is one of only 5 steel lugged mtn. frame Bruce ever made. 



Mike


----------



## kookieCANADA

5DII said:


> what do your non-cycling friends (or wife) say when they see how many bikes you guys have?


They don't say anything, just raise their eyebrows (I have 4).

Then I tell the how much they cost and then it's "OMG...You could buy a car with that!".


----------



## psychln

I have 4:

2014 Colnago M10 (Currently on RBR for sale)
2011 Niner RIP Large (Going to be on sale in MTBR)
2007 Colnago C50 (the old girl)
2015 Scott Plasma 10 (Carbon for doing Ironman this year)


----------



## JimmyORCA

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber
2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille
2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Vision TC25
2015 Time Skylon with SR EPS and Fulcrum Racing Speed
2016 Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 complete bike with Lightweight wheels
2016 Specialized Tarmac SRAM ETAP with Hyperon Ultra 2 (update)


----------



## Oldbikah

JimmyORCA said:


> A little update to my list
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> 2009 Stevens SLR with RED
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
> 2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
> 2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber
> 2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille
> 2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
> 2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
> 2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Vision TC25
> 2015 Time Skylon with SR EPS and Fulcrum Racing Speed
> 2016 Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 complete bike with Lightweight wheels
> 2016 Specialized Tarmac SRAM ETAP with Hyperon Ultra 2 (update)


Where do you find the time to shop for all these great bikes, never mind ride them?! 

Really nice stable.:thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA

Oldbikah said:


> Where do you find the time to shop for all these great bikes, never mind ride them?!
> 
> Really nice stable.:thumbsup:


Thanks, Took me a while to build this collection. I try to keep at 2 to 3 projects a year at most so have to research on the build.


----------



## wgscott

kookieCANADA said:


> They don't say anything, just raise their eyebrows (I have 5)..


That's a lot of eyebrows.


----------



## Oldbikah

JimmyORCA said:


> Thanks, Took me a while to build this collection. I try to keep at 2 to 3 projects a year at most so have to research on the build.


Make sure you leave a lot of time to ride!!


----------



## Faapaa

Where do you rate your time skylon among these?


----------



## Devastazione

JimmyORCA said:


> A little update to my list
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> 2009 Stevens SLR with RED
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
> 2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
> 2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber
> 2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille
> 2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
> 2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
> 2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Vision TC25
> 2015 Time Skylon with SR EPS and Fulcrum Racing Speed
> 2016 Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 complete bike with Lightweight wheels
> 2016 Specialized Tarmac SRAM ETAP with Hyperon Ultra 2 (update)


That is truly one impressive collection of superb machines starting from the Pegoretti. You must me financially sound and with a good spouse for sure :thumbsup:. As noted by others even if I could afford something like that I doubt I would pile up such a collection. I've had 3 bikes for 3 times and every single one of the 3 times one of the bikes would get very little use. I like to apply the smarthpone analogy : once I bike gets "old " I let it go to make funds for the the newer model . It used to be once a year rotation when the passion kicked in,now it's about a 2 years rotation more or less.
Again hats off to you :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex91

My list skews toward fatter tires...

2011 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29
2012 Surly Ogre (rigid singlespeed)
2014 Pivot Les 29
2011-ish Motobecane Century

The Motobecane is next on the list to be replaced or retired to trainer duty (n+1 is getting awfully close to s-1). I'm thinking Cervelo C5.


----------



## hfc

Thought it was 9 but counted today and it's 10

'85 Eddy Merck Professional
'85 Moser Pro
'84 ish Tommasini Racing
'89 Bianchi Giro
'06 Ridley Crossbow
'06 (I think) Teschner Aero Fx 
'04 Specialized Langster
'04 Wilier Alpe D'Huez
'05 Colnago E1
'96 Colnago C40

Wife has 3 bikes, one I'm trying to sell, and son has a MTB and an old road bike doesn't fit him anymore. All these, except for the Langster are kept inside the house.


----------



## JimmyORCA

I rate my time skylon in the top 3 in the aero bikes department with the Venge and bmc just above it. It does climb better than the BMC though.


Faapaa said:


> Where do you rate your time skylon among these?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Thanks!!

I do add and subtract bikes from this list as I go through them. I usually keep it a few years and if something new comes along I get rid of one or two and add one or two too my list. Some of the older bikes have more sentimental meanings to them so I just keep it around to look at. 


Devastazione said:


> That is truly one impressive collection of superb machines starting from the Pegoretti. You must me financially sound and with a good spouse for sure :thumbsup:. As noted by others even if I could afford something like that I doubt I would pile up such a collection. I've had 3 bikes for 3 times and every single one of the 3 times one of the bikes would get very little use. I like to apply the smarthpone analogy : once I bike gets "old " I let it go to make funds for the the newer model . It used to be once a year rotation when the passion kicked in,now it's about a 2 years rotation more or less.
> Again hats off to you :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kruger

1 road, 2 MTB, 2 city bikes

2014 Canyon Endurace CF 8.0
Gallery:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dban/albums/72157647682825147









2014 Canyon Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9
Gallery:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dban/albums/72157645104106843









2004 Norco Kokanee custom
Gallery:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dban/albums/72157631511222621


----------



## asindc

2015 Bianchi Infinito CV- Ultegra 11-spd
2005 Orbea Onix- Ultegra 10-spd
2002 LeMond Alpe d'Huez- 105 9-spd Triple
1993 Trek Antelope mountain bike.

I've never ridden SRAM, but I've got my eye on the new Etap. I'm in the market for a groupset anyway, as I have a new Ultegra 6800 groupset that I am debating about whether to put it on the Orbea or the LeMond. I'm now thinking that I'll put the Etap on the Bianchi and move the Bianchi's Ultegra to the LeMond, and just switch the Etap on to the Orbea during the winter months.


----------



## Terrasmak

2014 Intense Tracer 275 
2014 Madone 2.1 
2015 NS Bikes Eccentric (just built)


----------



## Cni2i

Three...

2014 Sworks Tarmac
2015 sworks Tarmac
2016 No. 22 Reactor(in production)


----------



## dgeesaman

In the garage: 1 Wilier Izoard
In the stable: 11 horses


----------



## jeremy_s

2016 Fuji Cross 1.5
2015 Fuji Altamira 2.0
Old school Cannondale Criterium 1x10 flat bar converted gym/errand runner


----------



## Migen21

2014 BMC GF-01 - Ultegra Di2 - 32H HED Belguim Plus on CK Hubs









2014 Volagi Viaje Ti - Ultegra Di2 - 32H HED Belguim Plus on CK Hubs
(this is an old pic - currently running Conti 4 Season 28mm)










2014 Ritchey P-29er MTB - All Shimano XT - Stans Arch EX on CK Hubs









2016 Norco Search 1x11 - Ultegra w/Wofltooth 40t &SRAM 11-36 cassette - HED Belguim Plus on DT 350 Hubs









No pics of these (yet)
2014 BMC SLR-02 - Shimano 105 5800 (Aluminum - dedicated trainer bike)
2015 BMC SLR-01 - DA 9000 - DA 9000 C24 Wheelset


----------



## Trek_5200

Seems you can never have enough. I own four. Two of them are road bikes, the c59 and the trek 5200. United Airlines lost my C59 for a solid week. I was thinking about getting rid of the Trek but I found myself riding it on account of UAL's imbroglio when looking for my bike.


----------



## factory feel

twelve


----------



## mtrac

2012 GT GTR
2015 Traitor Slot

Had mostly given up riding the GT but my building shut its freight elevator down for two months and the smaller, lighter bike is much easier to live with.


----------



## Trek_5200

On a side note, one of the side benefits of multiple bikes besides having tools better suited to different tasks is being better able to discern how each bike performs differently. For example despite owning it for over a decade I didn't realize until recently that my 5200 was slightly twichier than my C59( only noticeable at fast speeds but its there)


----------



## Fredrico

Trek_5200 said:


> On a side note, one of the side benefits of multiple bikes besides having tools better suited to different tasks is being better able to discern how each bike performs differently. For example despite owning it for over a decade I didn't realize until recently that my 5200 was slightly twichier than my C59( only noticeable at fast speeds but its there)


Twitchier is usually a function of steep head angles. 'zat true of your 5200? I've noticed road bikes are all coming with slacker head tube angles than 10 years ago. Used to be 74-73 degrees, now they're 72 and lower and will be less "twitchy."


----------



## Carbonsnail

2002 Giant Ocr Elite 1, 2008 Giant Tcr Comp 1, 2011 Trek 8000 Mtb, 2015 Cannondale CAAD 10.


----------



## MGear4817

Currently 4 but my single speed is up for sale....


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

Apparently not enough... 2, one Road and one Mountain

Now if I count how many bikes I maintain... then I have 5, still one road and 4 mountain


----------



## cathalferris

I've got 4 bikes in my stable, but I'm sure you lot will only count one 

Road bike:
2010 56cm Trek Madone 4.5 with Mavic Ksyrium wheels, Conti GP4000s 23mm tyres, ultegra brakes, 105 compact chainset, Fysik Antares saddle, Shimano MTB SPD pedals and (shock/horror) Crudcatcher mudguards and reflective bars on some spokes! The pic below is an old one pre-upgrades. I don't mind having the mudguards on, makes it a lot more comfortable to bike on, and if I'm comfortable I'll bike more. It's road legal for reflectors and lights as well, no harm in being properly visible.



"XC" bike:
2009 medium Giant Reign X1, DHX 5.0 shock, Fox 36 Van R fork, SLX brakes, KS LEV dropper, Zee dérailleur, XT spds, expanded 1x10 rear cassette with 30t narrow-wide front ring. 16.5kg with Maxxis ADvantage 2.3 xc tyres on it. 


My favourite bike, my DH rig.
2011 medium Santa Cruz V10.4 carbon/alloy, stans tubeless wheels, Hope pro evo 2 hubs, Saint front and Zee rear brakes with finned pads, Fox RC4 shock, forks now upgraded to 2016 Fox 40 factory forks, Conti Baron and Kaiser Projekt tyres. This bike is actually lighter than the XC bike at just over 16kg but it would want to be for the worth of it! Such a comfortable bike to ride fast.


And last but not least, I also have a piece of crap commuter bike that I can leave locked up on campus without issue. It's a heavy steel pipe framed singlespeed weighing about 11kg, mudguards, 105 brakes )), gatorskin 23mm tyres and a really good lock..

Fastest of the bikes is actually the XC bike so far, freewheeling down a mountain road in Achill in 2011 getting up to about 85kph. I've reached about 65kph offroad on the V10, and about 65kph on a descent on the Madone. I definitely need to work on the cardio for the climbing but the biking is a secondary sport for me to kayaking I don't spend the time to get bike-fit much at the moment. I have a preference for having machines that exceed my ability as it gives me something to grow into, and my ego doesn't need to be defined by my speed, I know I'm slow, and I don't really mind!


----------



## rplace13

Just built the cubby over the weekend for the two on the left. 

Can anyone come up with make/model for all of them? The black & Orange one is a thin view, might be tough. Bonus points for the speaker in partial view far left.

I think I should get some sort of kick back from Fizik and Look for all those Arione saddles and Blade pedals.









Add 4 more to the list above. 2 MTBs, and old Schwinn tandem and a Voyager.


----------



## jason124

rplace13 said:


> Just built the cubby over the weekend for the two on the left.
> 
> Can anyone come up with make/model for all of them? The black & Orange one is a thin view, might be tough. Bonus points for the speaker in partial view far left.
> 
> I think I should get some sort of kick back from Fizik and Look for all those Arione saddles and Blade pedals.
> 
> View attachment 314063
> 
> 
> Add 4 more to the list above. 2 MTBs, and old Schwinn tandem and a Voyager.


Black and Orange one must be a Black & Decker... 
Red and black one is Toro.
Green and black one is a Ryobi? 



That's alot of Fi'zi:k saddles though. :thumbsup:


----------



## RRRob

It's good to see multi-disciplined riders. Three bikes in my stable/basement.
SCOTT CR-1 road bike
Santa Cruz Nomad mountain bike
Specialized P3 park/jump bike


----------



## bigjohnla

7- total 2 road bikes 1-cruiser 1-hybrid 3-road project bikes


----------



## laurido92

I have an update: 5 total
1 Road (Fuji Altamira 2.3), 3 Hybrids (1 Specialized Sirrus, 1 Trek 7.2FX, 1 Trek 7.2 WSD), 1 MTB (Marin Bobcat Trail 29er)


----------



## JimmyORCA

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber
2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille
2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Mavic Ksyrium PRO
2015 Time Skylon with SR EPS and Fulcrum Racing Speed
2016 Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 complete bike with Lightweight wheels
2016 Specialized Tarmac SRAM ETAP with Vision TC25 
2016 Wilier Limited 124/200 Zero.6 ETAP and Hyperon Ultra 2(update)


----------



## DaveG

Wow! Where do you store all those bikes?


----------



## Hiro11

Currently 4 bikes as I just sold my Scott Foil.
1. Titanium road bike I built up myself several years ago with 6600 Ultegra, 6700 wheels and fairly nice carbon everything else.
2. Brand new aluminum gravel /monstercross bike with 6800 Ultegra (long cage RD), 685 hydro brakes and 36mm gravel-specific tubeless tires on 29er wheels.
3. Steel single speed with a rotating cast of bin parts.
4. ~6 month old fat bike with aluminum frame, Deore XT, 120mm Bluto and tubeless wheels.


----------



## cpark

DaveG said:


> Wow! Where do you store all those bikes?


He owns a bike shop....


----------



## JimmyORCA

cpark said:


> He owns a bike shop....


LOL, I don't own one but I do keep a few at different LBS in Taipei. So if I need to the bikes are ready to be ridden. The rest I keep at home here and there.


----------



## pseudoware

One..


----------



## Tugboat

Have recently refreshed my stable and consolidated to 4 bikes (although may grow if I start racing track again next season)

2016 Canyon Ultimate CF SLX 8.0 Ultegra Di2 (Mavic Ksyrium Pro or Mavic Cosmic Ultimate)

2016 Cannondale F-Si Carbon 3 29er XT (Mavic Crossride)

2011 EMC Fluide TT Ultegra Di2 (Mavic CXR 80)

2007 Specialized Tarmac Elite Ultegra 6700 (Mavic Ksyrium Elite or Grammo Viper 50T)


----------



## jpaschal01

Grew to 5 this week with my new build:
2013 Cervelo R3 - 105 5800, FSA SLK stem & seat post, Zipp bars, Hed Belgium w/Shimano Dura Ace 9000 hubs










Other bikes:
2015 Felt AR 1
2015 Orbea Ordu tri bike
2013 Felt F75x
2012 Orbea Alma M50


----------



## Cni2i

3:

2014 SWTarmac
2015 SW Tarmac
2016 Reactor











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arshak

14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chain

None in the stable.... 

Now if you look in the garage there is one, in the bike shed.... quite a few. In the basement... a lot more. 

The assortment of Road, Cross, Mtb, Cruiser, Track and Unicycles changes with the wind.


----------



## Christine

Trek 4900 WSD hardtail (replacing the original that was stolen in 2001)

Santa Cruz Blur FS 

Mercier Kilo TT (originally a track bike, but now a singlespeed commuter)

Want: 

compact cargo bike (because I have delusions of schlepping stuff around)

tandem (delusions of romance and cruising around town, or for long trips with the husband)

Maybe even an electric tandem cargo bike for ambitious trips and hauling stuff :idea:

EDIT: On the way home last night, saw a couple on a recumbent tandem with a cargo rack :wink: Adorable!!


----------



## blackfrancois

three is the perfect number.


----------



## colnagoG60

rplace13 said:


> ...Bonus points for the speaker in partial view far left...



"Klipsch LaScalas"?


----------



## BCSaltchucker

blackfrancois said:


> three is the perfect number.


3, yes. or more. 3 is more a minimum 

dang but maybe 9 is still too many. Got rid of 3 this year so far, to stay in single digits. But two more planned purchases to keep at our vacation home down south. And I want a carbon somethingerother next year, mine are all metal now (wife has a CF bike).


----------



## MXL

4 road bikes


----------



## Christine

Got my father's Trek Navigator that was caught in a flood due to Hurricane Sandy. Washed it afterward but it's still kinda funky- not sure if it's salvageable? Would love to have it as a fun cruise-about-town, lend-to-guests option.

John's got a few more than I do, plus his friend's mtb that's too big for us. We don't know any tall people who ride bikes. We might have about 9 bikes total.


----------



## Steve B.

- 5 operational, 3 road, 2 mountain

- Wife's hybrid

- Semi functional recumbent

- Friend from Utah's Cannondale which I store for him

- Couple of old frames that I need to get rid of

- A new Chinese carbon road frame and build kits plus wheels, all ordered today and hopefully on the way

So about to be 8-1/2 in the basement


----------



## rplace13

colnagoG60 said:


> "Klipsch LaScalas"?


Winner! Specifically the LSI LaScala Industrial. Two piece like you see at a concert with aluminum trim. Well done, I'm impressed for a bike guy.


----------



## colnagoG60

"Tubes" aren't just for bike tires. I was actually looking at getting a pair of LaScalas, but they are difficult to find "in-store" for a demo. 

Back on topic, current count is (2), trying to expand to (3).


----------



## rplace13

More thread hijacking. I have tube amps and phono pre-amp.


----------



## JimmyORCA

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber
2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille
2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Mavic Ksyrium PRO
2015 Time Skylon with SR EPS and Fulcrum Racing Speed
2016 Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 complete bike with Lightweight wheels
2016 Specialized Tarmac SRAM ETAP with Vision TC25 
2016 Wilier Limited 124/200 Zero.6 ETAP and Hyperon Ultra 2
2016 Passoni Top Force W Di2 with Mad Fiber Wheels


----------



## rjnear

2 Road bikes and 1 Mountain Bike


----------



## HyperCycle

Road bikes:

Trek Domane S5
Trek 1.1

Mountain and Hybrid bikes:

Trek X-Caliber 6
Trek Skye SL
Trek 3700
Diamondback Serene


----------



## jacksdad

Mine is a very modest stable.

'17 Roubaix (first carbon, loving it)
'11 Trek 1.1 (first road bike, can't quite let it go yet...put a rack and panniers on the back)
'99 or so Hardrock (going to get this cleaned up for around town stuff with platforms)
Wife has a Dolce and a '99 Giant Rincon (hybrid type bike i guess).


----------



## Fredrico

JimmyORCA said:


> A little update to my list
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> 2009 Stevens SLR with RED
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2011 Cannondale Super Six 4
> 2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
> 2013 BMC TMR01 With Dura Ace Di2 with Mad Fiber
> 2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille
> 2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
> 2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
> 2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Mavic Ksyrium PRO
> 2015 Time Skylon with SR EPS and Fulcrum Racing Speed
> 2016 Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 complete bike with Lightweight wheels
> 2016 Specialized Tarmac SRAM ETAP with Vision TC25
> 2016 Wilier Limited 124/200 Zero.6 ETAP and Hyperon Ultra 2
> 2016 Passoni Top Force W Di2 with Mad Fiber Wheels


That's some cool collection! Which leads to the question: if you had to choose between the Pegoretti Big Leg Emma and the Cinelli Super Corsa, which one would you choose?

And what are your favorites. Or with a collection like that, do you even have favorites?


----------



## Migen21

I have other questions about that collection.

1. Where do you keep them? Are they all set up and ready to ride? Or are some in storage?
2. Assuming you can grab any one of them and go for a ride, how do you decide which one to ride?


----------



## Wetworks

Migen21 said:


> I have other questions about that collection.
> 
> 1. Where do you keep them? Are they all set up and ready to ride? Or are some in storage?
> 2. Assuming you can grab any one of them and go for a ride, how do you decide which one to ride?


3. What do you do for a living, and do you need help?


----------



## blackfrancois

4. do you only share non drive-side photos of all of them?

B^)


----------



## Opus51569

The Soma Stanyan has found a new home via the List O' Craig...

So now, sadly, I am down to three. A Saturday bike, a Sunday bike and a weekday/trainer bike.

*sniff, sniff*


----------



## Migen21

Wetworks said:


> 3. What do you do for a living, and do you need help?


3. What's your address?
4. What kind of home security do you have?


----------



## JimmyORCA

The Pegoretti is working bike. The Super Corsa is all original from 1985 and the brake and tires are gone from sitting too long. I do love the Pegoretti but with the Passoni I am really getting to like TI bikes. Of the bunch I do ride my Tarmac a lot lately. 



Fredrico said:


> That's some cool collection! Which leads to the question: if you had to choose between the Pegoretti Big Leg Emma and the Cinelli Super Corsa, which one would you choose?
> 
> And what are your favorites. Or with a collection like that, do you even have favorites?


----------



## JimmyORCA

1. I usually keep around 8-9 bikes at home. One in my car that I can sneak out to ride after work. I keep a few in some of my LBS so I can switch bikes around when its time to wash or service, this way all my bikes are in working order.t

2. I try to switch around once a week. Just depends on the mood and the weather.



Migen21 said:


> I have other questions about that collection.
> 
> 1. Where do you keep them? Are they all set up and ready to ride? Or are some in storage?
> 2. Assuming you can grab any one of them and go for a ride, how do you decide which one to ride?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here you go!



blackfrancois said:


> 4. do you only share non drive-side photos of all of them?
> 
> B^)


----------



## Wood Devil

Two. One for outside. The other set up in the Cycleops for indoor stuff.


----------



## Bee-an-key

2 Carbon Bianchi/Campy
1 Steel Bianchi/Campy
1 Aluminum fixed gear Bianchi
1 vintage late 80's steel Atala/Campy


----------



## Wetworks

Three, all Specialized; Allez as my all-rounder/winter trainer, Diverge for winter outside and fun summer rides, and my Tarmac because it's just amazing.


----------



## JimmyORCA

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille
2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Mavic Ksyrium PRO
2016 Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 complete bike with Lightweight wheels
2016 Specialized Tarmac SRAM ETAP with Vision TC25
2016 Wilier Limited 124/200 Zero.6 ETAP and Hyperon Ultra 2
2016 Passoni Top Force W Di2 with Mad Fiber Wheels
2017 OPEN UP Rapha edition with DA9100 and ZIPP 202 Disk
2017 Cervelo P5X with ETAP and ENVE 7.8 Disk


----------



## SantaCruz

10 roadies + others. Here's some.


----------



## DaveG

SantaCruz said:


> 10 roadies + others. Here's some.


SantaCruz & JimmyORCA, whenever my wife complains about my five bikes I show her posts like yours and tell her I'm way below average!


----------



## tony_mm

Road:
1/ 2015 Colnago C60 Campy Super Record 11speed Meilenstein
2/ 1995 Colnago Dream aluminum Dura-Ace 8 speed: winter/ hometrainer bike

MTB:
3/ Hardtail: 2012 Scott Scale Premium XTR
4/ Fully: 2012 Scott Spark Premium XTR


----------



## BCSaltchucker

down to 5 bikes now

1990 Battaglin Carerra team paint scheme, w Campy Athena friction and Record hubs/gp4. recently restored. use on the trainer now
2013 Lynskey Cooper CX, ultegra hydros
2016 Lynskey R150 custom w SS couplers, Ultegra, Fulcum 4tro
2016 Specialized Fuse Comp hard tail Plus mtn bike (3.0)
2017 Devinci Marshall NX, FS Plus mtn bike (3.0)

2007 Trek 4900 converted to ebike, so more of a motorcycle


----------



## 768Q

Update my list as well:

2012 Pinarello DogmaK
2012 Cervelo S2
2012 Cervelo R3 (new unbuilt frameset - currently for sale)
2009 Cervelo R3
2009 BMC SLC01
1999 Lemond Zurich
2006 Wilier Imperiale
1999 Trek 5500 (ex-Kevin Livingston tour bike) - (acquiring parts - building)


----------



## Fredrico

BCSaltchucker said:


> down to 5 bikes now
> 
> 1990 Battaglin Carerra team paint scheme, w Campy Athena friction and Record hubs/gp4. recently restored. use on the trainer now
> 2013 Lynskey Cooper CX, ultegra hydros
> 2016 Lynskey R150 custom w SS couplers, Ultegra, Fulcum 4tro
> 2016 Specialized Fuse Comp hard tail Plus mtn bike (3.0)
> 2017 Devinci Marshall NX, FS Plus mtn bike (3.0)
> 
> 2007 Trek 4900 converted to ebike, so more of a motorcycle


Ah, the bike Stephen Roche won the '87 Tour de France on!


----------



## SantaCruz

DaveG said:


> SantaCruz & JimmyORCA, whenever my wife complains about my five bikes I show her posts like yours and tell her I'm way below average!


Of my 10 roadies, 6 are vintage Euro bikes with DT friction, only 4 are modern enough to naturally take Campy 10 speed. It's not a matter of 'how many bikes'; but 'how much saddle time' and 'am I having fun?'


----------



## DaveG

SantaCruz said:


> Of my 10 roadies, 6 are vintage Euro bikes with DT friction, only 4 are modern enough to naturally take Campy 10 speed. It's not a matter of 'how many bikes'; but 'how much saddle time' and 'am I having fun?'


SantaCruz
my response was not intended as a criticism; sorry if you took it that way. I was just using the fact that some enthusiasts have a lot of bikes to justify my small collection to my wife (who does not really appreciate cycling)


----------



## tony_mm

I do the same and tell my wife that I am very reasonable as I only have 4 bikes!

But as we have the agreement: number of bikes = number of cats I don't want to have too many bikes


----------



## Migen21

tony_mm said:


> I do the same and tell my wife that I am very reasonable as I only have 4 bikes!
> 
> But as we have the agreement: number of bikes = number of cats I don't want to have too many bikes


Ok, now that's funny! I love cats (and dogs). I might be willing to put up with a few more if it meant more bikes


----------



## maximum7

JimmyORCA said:


> A little update to my list
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> 2009 Stevens SLR with RED
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2010 Felt Garmin AR1 with 7900 with Rolf Prima Elan
> 2014 Grapite Design with Dura ACE 9000 with Shamal Mille
> 2014 Felt AR FRD with 9080 DI2 with Corima MCC
> 2015 Wilier Zero 7 With New Super Record and Hyperon Ultra 2
> 2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Mavic Ksyrium PRO
> 2016 Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 complete bike with Lightweight wheels
> 2016 Specialized Tarmac SRAM ETAP with Vision TC25
> 2016 Wilier Limited 124/200 Zero.6 ETAP and Hyperon Ultra 2
> 2016 Passoni Top Force W Di2 with Mad Fiber Wheels
> 2017 OPEN UP Rapha edition with DA9100 and ZIPP 202 Disk
> 2017 Cervelo P5X with ETAP and ENVE 7.8 Disk


So you got rid of the best one?


----------



## Fredrico

maximum7 said:


> So you got rid of the best one?


No man. He kept the Pegoretti Big Leg Emma!

And hey, money talks.


----------



## SantaCruz

DaveG said:


> SantaCruz
> my response was not intended as a criticism; sorry if you took it that way. I was just using the fact that some enthusiasts have a lot of bikes to justify my small collection to my wife (who does not really appreciate cycling)


Not taken as criticism. Merely pointing out that my old friction shifters are as prized as the newer ones. AND more affordable. For many the bike is a tool, for me it is a tool but with the affection that comes from knowing where it was made (maybe even by whom) and a bit about it's history. My vintage frames come from Austria, Belgium, Holland, Italy, Switzerland, UK. Still looking for a Spanish & German. All the newer roadie frames = Made In USA.


----------



## marathonrunner

Four.
Listed in order of most ridden to least ridden:

Motobecane Fantom Cross pro 105/tiagra build (got the frame for free, built it up with craigslist and facebook group parts) for gravel riding and racing and winter training, even singletrack. 

2008 Trek Madone 6.9 pro, 7800 gruppo. Main ride in the summer. 


MTB: 2013 Trek Superfly AL, set up 1x10 XT. 

Winter beater/commuter/rain bike: 1978 Raleigh Record Ace. Actually not a bad bike, but I bought it for 40 bucks. Can't replace the cranks or bottom bracket, so limited use. 

Wants: relaxed frame geo disk road bike, fat bike, full suspension xc bike.


----------



## Fredrico

marathonrunner said:


> Four.
> Listed in order of most ridden to least ridden:
> 
> Motobecane Fantom Cross pro 105/tiagra build (got the frame for free, built it up with craigslist and facebook group parts) for gravel riding and racing and winter training, even singletrack.
> 
> 2008 Trek Madone 6.9 pro, 7800 gruppo. Main ride in the summer.
> 
> 
> MTB: 2013 Trek Superfly AL, set up 1x10 XT.
> 
> Winter beater/commuter/rain bike: 1978 Raleigh Record Ace. Actually not a bad bike, but I bought it for 40 bucks. Can't replace the cranks or bottom bracket, so limited use.
> 
> Wants: relaxed frame geo disk road bike, fat bike, full suspension xc bike.


Somewhere out in cyberland there's a BB that would fit that Raleigh if its Campy Record compatible. You could also upgrade to a modern sealed bearing BB with square tapered spindles that would fit the Campy Record cranks of the time, or a modern crank. Chainrings with that larger 144mm bolt circle are getting rarer, but I think there's at least one company making them aftermarket, via Velo Orange. 

Take it apart and grease it up. If it isn't already trashed out, it'll be good for at least another 50 thousand miles. It also won't pick up salty water from the roads in winter. There are grooves in the crank holes that expel the water out as the spindle turns. A little bit of Campy genius. I've got around 70,000 miles on two Record BBs, overhauled three or four times, and they're still smooth as silk.


----------



## marathonrunner

Hmm interesting. I did take it apart and greased it up, which made a HUUUGE difference, but the cranks are only 165mm...WTF?! I thought the problem was that the bb width is not 68mm. I spent some time on Sheldon's site because I was going to just put a modern bb and crankset on, but determined I couldn't somehow.

Edit yeah they're wider than 68mm. Threading/interchangeability Issues for Older Raleigh Bicycles
I tried to put two modern square taper 175mm cranksets on it, but the chainline was waaay off for both of them. The raleigh spindle is too fat, if that makes sense.


----------



## Fredrico

marathonrunner said:


> Hmm interesting. I did take it apart and greased it up, which made a HUUUGE difference, but the cranks are only 165mm...WTF?! I thought the problem was that the bb width is not 68mm. I spent some time on Sheldon's site because I was going to just put a modern bb and crankset on, but determined I couldn't somehow.
> 
> Edit yeah they're wider than 68mm. Threading/interchangeability Issues for Older Raleigh Bicycles
> I tried to put two modern square taper 175mm cranksets on it, but the chainline was waaay off for both of them. The raleigh spindle is too fat, if that makes sense.


Bummer, Raleigh eventually did go to standard 68 mm BBs by the end of the 80s. And yours has a cottered crank? They had thicker spindles that wouldn't ft a square tapered crank. 

The next step would be finding chain rings with compatible bolt circles, if the teeth are way worn down, which they probably aren't. I bet the bearings were still smooth when you greased it up. If so, I guess you're right. Put the remaining 50,000 miles on it piecemeal over the years, on nice dry days!


----------



## marathonrunner

Fredrico said:


> Bummer, Raleigh eventually did go to standard 68 mm BBs by the end of the 80s. And yours has a cottered crank? They had thicker spindles that wouldn't ft a square tapered crank.
> 
> The next step would be finding chain rings with compatible bolt circles, if the teeth are way worn down, which they probably aren't. I bet the bearings were still smooth when you greased it up. If so, I guess you're right. Put the remaining 50,000 miles on it piecemeal over the years, on nice dry days!


Bearings and cups were incredibly dirty and somehow there were even bugs in there but the cups and bearings cleaned up perfectly. The 53-39 crankset isn't worn, but the real problem for me are the 165mm crank arms, since I normally ride 175mms. The difference is instantly noticeable. I don't know how to solve this. I'd also like to run a single chainring up front, or even singlespeed.


----------



## Fredrico

marathonrunner said:


> Bearings and cups were incredibly dirty and somehow there were even bugs in there but the cups and bearings cleaned up perfectly. The 53-39 crankset isn't worn, but the real problem for me are the 165mm crank arms, since I normally ride 175mms. The difference is instantly noticeable. I don't know how to solve this. I'd also like to run a single chainring up front, or even singlespeed.


You'll have to find a crankset with 175 mm arms that fit that funky BB spindle. Good luck!

Get some consolation, however, knowing trackies still use 165 mm cranks. The shorter arms are easier to spin at the high cadences trackies are forced to use, having only one gear. Also of course the shorter arms clear the steep banks of the track more easily than longer ones.

I know what you mean about the legs being very sensitive to crank circles. I rode a friend's bike for a month. The legs were finely tuned at rapid cadences on 170 mm arms, and felt sluggish on his 175s. I never got used to them.

Not sure how it works in reverse, going from long arms to shorter arms. Click in and get your leg speeds up!


----------



## Gregory Taylor

I've got ten, five built up from framesets that I brazed myself.

Five "Taylor" bikes - 

- A "vintage" road bike that I took to ride the Eroica in Italy in 2013
- A basic steel bike that was a bit of an experiment - it is now on the trainer
- A Columbus SL-tubed bike that runs a mix of old high-end Suntour and Sugino stuff
- A modern lugged steel bike built from Richard Sachs tubes and lugs (Campagnolo Athena 11)
- A Columbus Chromor-tubed fixie that is kick ass.

A Dean El Diente road bike (Campagnolo Record/Chorus), ti and carbon tubed

A Cannondale CAAD3 (early '90s) that is converted into a fixie

A Trek 930 mountain bike (early '90s, old school 7-speed XT, Marzocchi fork, hot rodded)

A Trek beater commuter single speed

A Bianchi Volpe commuter ('96) with a zillion miles

This does not include the wife's bike, or the BMX bike that is sitting in the garage, or the '70s mini bike or the Aprilia RS50 motorcycle...


----------



## Gregory Taylor

Fredrico said:


> You'll have to find a crankset with 175 mm arms that fit that funky BB spindle. Good luck!
> 
> Get some consolation, however, knowing trackies still use 165 mm cranks. The shorter arms are easier to spin at the high cadences trackies are forced to use, having only one gear. Also of course the shorter arms clear the steep banks of the track more easily than longer ones.
> 
> I know what you mean about the legs being very sensitive to crank circles. I rode a friend's bike for a month. The legs were finely tuned at rapid cadences on 170 mm arms, and felt sluggish on his 175s. I never got used to them.
> 
> Not sure how it works in reverse, going from long arms to shorter arms. Click in and get your leg speeds up!


One way around this might be a threadless bottom bracket. If your bottom-bracket shell is between 68 and 71 mm wide, you are in business. 

https://www.biketoolsetc.com/index....Cartridge/Taper-Spindle&item_id=YS-BB99368110

VeloOrange carries them as well.

Match the spindle length and taper (ISO v. JIS taper) to the type of crank arm that you buy. Velobase.com is a good place to start to find that particular piece of information about your crank arms if you pick up something old and used.


----------



## duriel

Youuu guys are crazzzzzzzzy! 
I only have 8 including 2 motos (i call them bikes, the others are pedal bikes). 1 CF, 1Ti, 3 AL, & 1 STEEL, the motos are mangesium & steel.


----------



## marathonrunner

Gregory Taylor said:


> One way around this might be a threadless bottom bracket. If your bottom-bracket shell is between 68 and 71 mm wide, you are in business.
> 
> https://www.biketoolsetc.com/index....Cartridge/Taper-Spindle&item_id=YS-BB99368110
> 
> VeloOrange carries them as well.
> 
> Match the spindle length and taper (ISO v. JIS taper) to the type of crank arm that you buy. Velobase.com is a good place to start to find that particular piece of information about your crank arms if you pick up something old and used.


I didn't know there was such a thing, but I measured the bb shell width and it was about 73mm, which is consistent with what Sheldon's article says. So this wouldn't work. Basically I need a super wide bottom bracket. With regular english threading.


----------



## Gregory Taylor

You said earlier that you tried a modern crank on your old bottom bracket and it gave a bogus chainline - yup. What you need is an OLD crank...with an offset that matches the spindle that you have.

Cranks are matched to a particular bottom bracket spindle width in order to give an appropriate chain line. Measure the spindle width, and then look for 175mm cranks that use that width. You are probably going to have to find an older crank in order to come up with a good match. Again, Velobase.com usually can be relied upon to supply the necessary data about older cranks, including the appropriate spindle width. 

Another thing to think of - did you actually check to see if the bottom bracket in your bike is threaded 26tpi? The bottom bracket on that bike was made by SunRace, not Raleigh, so there is a decent chance that it is threaded the standard 24 tpi. Get an old bottom bracket and see if it threads in easily. Emphasis on easily. Don't force it. If it does, you can use a 73mm mountain bike bottom bracket of the appropriate spindle width.


----------



## blackfrancois

i usually have three keepers. it's the perfect number.

a fourth or fifth might be in the queue to sell...

but i look around now, and that number's grown to nine. wtf?

hard to sell bikes in december...

and hard to turn down an all-original '72 motobecane grand record for $100.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Its been quite a while since I updated my list.

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
2009 Stevens SLR with RED
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Mavic Ksyrium PRO
2016 Wilier Limited 124/200 Zero.6 ETAP and Hyperon Ultra 2
2016 Passoni Top Force W Di2 with Mad Fiber Wheels
2017 OPEN UP Rapha edition with DA9100 and ZIPP 202 Disk
2017 Cervelo P5X with ETAP and ENVE 7.8 Disk 
2016 Cyfac Abslu2 with 9000 with Shamal Ultra Dark
2018 Canyon RCC edtion ETAP with Bora wheels
2018 Orbea Orca Aero ETAP with Lightweight Wheels
2019 Specialized Venge Sagan Edition with Di2 and Bike Ahead Wheels
2018 Specialized Roubaix Boonen Edition 9000 DA with Enve 7.8wheels
2017 Pinarello F10 Campy 12 speed with Lightweight Disk Wheels


----------



## hcgaloi

1. Colnago CX-1 Evo
2. Cipollini RB800k
3. Masciarelli Pitbull
4. Quintana Roo Seduza
5. Giant Fastroad
6. Trek T100 (tandem)

And, I started cycling 2 yrs ago...


----------



## Opus51569

We moved not too long ago. Downsized to a smaller place. That meant selling the Specialized Allez and the Diamondback Haanjo. So, I am currently down to 1.5

1.) 2017 New Albion Homebrew - steel frame built up with SRAM Apex 1X










.5) 2014 Lynskey Peloton - titanium frame currently being rebuilt as a 1X as well. It's just a rolling chassis at the moment.










I have space in the garage for 1 more bike, but that would be the limit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfrancois

two years since my last post in this thread when i had nine. nine? wtf?

anyway, one of my four keepers cracked a few months ago. i sold the frame for $40 yesterday. i replaced it with two others. so now i have five. that's not counting the three others i'm selling. lol.

.

sometimes when you buy a used bike you have to buy two or three as donors or "backup."


----------



## Devastazione

JimmyORCA said:


> Its been quite a while since I updated my list.
> 
> A little update to my list
> 
> 2018 Specialized Roubaix Boonen Edition 9000 DA with Enve 7.8wheels


Very nice man ! 


Down to one for me and one incoming : 

Colnago C64 Campy 12s currently and Pinarello Grevil+ incoming.

I've came to the point that riding on the road is becoming extremely dangerous so I'm moving to gravel..


----------



## mackgoo

I don't think I've replied to this.
Regular go to








Next in line








Winter Bike








Bought for a grocery getter but selling.








Because I got this for the grocery getter.








I'll be finishing this soon.


----------



## frdfandc

There are 4 bikes in the frdfandc family

2 are mine, 2 are my wifes. Not enough room in the apartment for anymore right now.

Mine
2014 Specialized Roubaix Expert Ultegra
2012 Jamis Dragon Race 29er

Wife
2018 Jamis Renegade Gravel
2017 Jamis Genesis 27.5 mtb


----------



## keepfast

2 bikes. Mtb and Road. 

I am looking for a superlight bike for climbing.


----------



## davesupra

Four bikes here too:

Trek Domane road bike
Salsa Fargo gravel/commuter bike
9:zero:7 fat bike
Salsa Horsethief mountain bike


----------



## csburbank

2017 Giant TCR Advanced Pro 1 Ultegra Di2
2012 Trek 2.1 Sram Apex
2006 Trek SL 1000


----------



## Wines of WA

Seven, all of which get mileage every year. I named the tires after the name of each bike below because I always start a new bike build with the tires I want to ride, then build the spec from there. Even the frame is less important than the tires to me: 

1. Hampsten Max with Schwalbe G-One Speed 30c tubeless. Set up as a rain bike with full fenders and flaps (I live in Seattle), this bike gets 40-50% of my ride time in a year. 

2. Mosaic RT1d with Schwalbe Pro One 28c tubeless. New bike a few weeks ago, set up as a plush but fast road bike with Enve 3.4 disc wheels, Red eTap

3. Argon 18 Nitrogen Pro with Conti 4000S 23c. Fast road bike with Hed Jet Black 6 wheels and Dura Ace drivetrain

4. Turner Cyclosys #1 with Vittoria Terreno Dry 40c tubeless. Gravel bike with super wide Knight 29 Race rims and Ultegra drivetrain. Also doubles as back-up/pit bike for CX races

5. Turner Cyclosys #2 with a few different 40c gravel tires which I use in non-USAC/UCI CX races tubelss...because I weigh 180# and have no business on 33mm tires on a CX course. Force 1 drivetrain. This bike won two races and got two podiums this CX season and last, so the tires are at least not slowing me down. 

6. Salsa Timberjack Titanium with 29x2.6 Schwalbe Hans Dampf tires, wide Ibis 942 rims, XX1 Eagle. Light XC/trail bike

7. Ibis Ripmo with Maxxis DHF 29x2.5, Ibis 942 rimes, XX1 Eagle, Saint brakes. Heavy duty trail bike

I'd have a hard time parting with any of them because they all have a purpose in my year-round riding.


----------



## thisisthebeave

Road, CX with 2 sets of wheels to double as a winter road bike, and 120mm FS MTB. The MTB is slightly undergunned or overgunned depending on the local trail but overall I have a pretty perfect 3 bike setup for my area.


----------



## velodog

mackgoo said:


> Bought for a grocery getter but selling.
> View attachment 324369


Can I ask the brand of this bike?


----------



## Gwapo996tt

3









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTex91

Pretty sure I've replied to this before, but can't find it. 

Six, more or less.
2014 Pivot Les carbon hardtail MTB
2011 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR aluminum MTB (soon to be replaced by a Pivot Switchblade)
2013 Surly Ogre MTB, steel rigid singlespeed
2010-ish Motobecane Century carbon road (bought used from a friend)
'70s Schwinn Varsity in pieces awaiting some restoration and reassembly
And the newest addition:
2019 Giant Revolt Advanced 0 gravel bike. I think with some road-specific wheels and tires it will mostly replace the Motobecane.


----------



## troutmd

Down to one

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/user/troutmd/media/S-works/20160501_150604.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/S-works/20160501_150604.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20160501_150604.jpg"></a>


----------



## Sweet Lew

I've got one of each material:

Aluminum - 1996 Giant ATX 890 - Converted to a half-fat (used for around town and family rides).
Steel - 2016 SOMA Doublecross
Carbon - 2013 Felt Z4
Ti - 2018 Lynskey Signature Classic


----------



## eplanajr

Me: 5
2 full squish
1 hardtail 
1 CX
1 road

Wife: 2
Kids: 4




Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyORCA

Just added a new ride to the list

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Mavic Ksyrium PRO
2016 Wilier Limited 124/200 Zero.6 ETAP and Corima MCC32
2016 Passoni Top Force W Di2 with Mad Fiber Wheels
2017 OPEN UP Rapha edition with DA9100 and ZIPP 202 Disk
2017 Cervelo P5X with ETAP and HED JET 6/Disk Combo
2016 Cyfac Abslu2 with 9000 with Shamal Ultra Dark
2018 Canyon RCC edtion ETAP with Hyperon/Bora wheels
2018 Orbea Orca Aero ETAP with Lightweight Wheels
2019 Specialized Venge Sagan Edition with Di2 and Bike Ahead Wheels
2018 Specialized Roubaix Boonen Edition 9000 DA with Enve 7.8wheels
2017 Pinarello F10 Campy 12 speed with Lightweight Disk 
2018 Cervelo R5 Disk with Sram AXS ETAP 12 on Zipp 202


----------



## ogre

JimmyORCA said:


> Just added a new ride to the list
> 
> A little update to my list
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Mavic Ksyrium PRO
> 2016 Wilier Limited 124/200 Zero.6 ETAP and Corima MCC32
> 2016 Passoni Top Force W Di2 with Mad Fiber Wheels
> 2017 OPEN UP Rapha edition with DA9100 and ZIPP 202 Disk
> 2017 Cervelo P5X with ETAP and HED JET 6/Disk Combo
> 2016 Cyfac Abslu2 with 9000 with Shamal Ultra Dark
> 2018 Canyon RCC edtion ETAP with Hyperon/Bora wheels
> 2018 Orbea Orca Aero ETAP with Lightweight Wheels
> 2019 Specialized Venge Sagan Edition with Di2 and Bike Ahead Wheels
> 2018 Specialized Roubaix Boonen Edition 9000 DA with Enve 7.8wheels
> 2017 Pinarello F10 Campy 12 speed with Lightweight Disk
> 2018 Cervelo R5 Disk with Sram AXS ETAP 12 on Zipp 202


Glad to see you didn't just sneak in that V700 that's celebrating a silver anniversary in your last post. :wink:

You need to get out on some rougher roads once in a while. Otherwise, I've got frame envy.


----------



## JimmyORCA

I do have the Rapha Open UP and Roubaix for rougher roads in Asia. Not too many places to go off roading in Taiwan.


----------



## GlobalGuy

Just two. 

One highly customized road bike to match my strengths and weaknesses, (the latter becoming increasingly dominant with advancing age...73.)

The second a get around town don't wear a helmet urban bike that is triple with a huge gear range. (Trek FX 3.) It replaces the previous purpose bike that was stolen. The new one turns out to have been a great choice for me.


----------



## PBL450

Opus51569 said:


> We moved not too long ago. Downsized to a smaller place. That meant selling the Specialized Allez and the Diamondback Haanjo. So, I am currently down to 1.5
> 
> 1.) 2017 New Albion Homebrew - steel frame built up with SRAM Apex 1X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .5) 2014 Lynskey Peloton - titanium frame currently being rebuilt as a 1X as well. It's just a rolling chassis at the moment.
> 
> I have space in the garage for 1 more bike, but that would be the limit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That New Albion is a very, very beautiful bicycle.


----------



## tabl10s

F8(2015), RCA(2016), RCA(2018), S-Works SL6 Ultralight(2018).


----------



## PBL450

troutmd said:


> Down to one


That bike is bizarre! What brand is it? The exhaust on the floor is completely unusual! Chinese something?


----------



## cxwrench

PBL450 said:


> That bike is bizarre! What brand is it? The exhaust on the floor is completely unusual! Chinese something?


That's an old Maico! Made in Germany...well, West Germany back then.


----------



## PBL450

cxwrench said:


> That's an old Maico! Made in Germany...well, West Germany back then.


I am very seriously impressed with that! That IS obscure! Haha!


----------



## mackgoo

PBL450 said:


> That bike is bizarre! What brand is it? The exhaust on the floor is completely unusual! Chinese something?


I remember when Maico, CZ and Husky were the exotics.


----------



## mackgoo

mackgoo said:


> I remember when Maico, CZ and Husky were the exotics.


Oh, and don't forget the other one. I forget who they were but they made the Combat Wombat.


----------



## PBL450

mackgoo said:


> Oh, and don't forget the other one. I forget who they were but they made the Combat Wombat.


Bultaco?
Can Am?


----------



## JimmyORCA

A little update to my list
Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Mavic Ksyrium PRO
2016 Wilier Limited 124/200 Zero.6 ETAP and Corima MCC32
2016 Passoni Top Force W Di2 with Mad Fiber Wheels
2016 Cyfac Abslu2 with 9000 with Shamal Ultra Dark
2018 Canyon RCC edtion ETAP with Hyperon/Bora wheels
2018 Orbea Orca Aero ETAP with Lightweight Wheels
2019 Specialized Venge Sagan Edition with Di2 and Mavic Wheels
2020 Specialized Roubaix with Di2 and Bike Ahead wheels
2020 Specialized Shiv TT Disk Limited Edition #385/500

Got rid of some bikes and now this list feels so short.


----------



## Akirasho

JimmyORCA said:


> A little update to my list
> Pegoretti Big Leg Emma with Record and EC90SLX
> 2010 Wilier Imperiale with 2010 Super Record 11
> 2010 Delta 7 2011 Super Record Ti with Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
> 1985 Cinili Super Corsa with 1986 Record Group and wheels
> 1993 Cannondale Killer V700 Mtn Bike
> 2015 Delta 7 (#14of16) with SRAM RED 22 and Mavic Ksyrium PRO
> 2016 Wilier Limited 124/200 Zero.6 ETAP and Corima MCC32
> 2016 Passoni Top Force W Di2 with Mad Fiber Wheels
> 2016 Cyfac Abslu2 with 9000 with Shamal Ultra Dark
> 2018 Canyon RCC edtion ETAP with Hyperon/Bora wheels
> 2018 Orbea Orca Aero ETAP with Lightweight Wheels
> 2019 Specialized Venge Sagan Edition with Di2 and Mavic Wheels
> 2020 Specialized Roubaix with Di2 and Bike Ahead wheels
> 2020 Specialized Shiv TT Disk Limited Edition #385/500
> 
> Got rid of some bikes and now this list feels so short.


Adopt me, or better yet, will your bikes to me, then tell me where you live.


----------



## heatstroke

From new to old. 
Wittson Illumanati ( build ongoing) 
S-Works Tarmac
Nomad 4
Hightower
Nomad 3 ( Son rides this now) 
Lapierre 427 (daughter's ride)
V10
Merida Target 6
XACD ti Hardtail


----------

